# LumberJocks Beer Swap



## HokieKen

Welcome to the first ever (that I know of) LumberJock's Beer Swap!

*ADDED 8/29/17*: Here are all the projects tagged with 'beer swap 2017'

A bunch of us in the past couple of tool swaps have been talking about swapping beers that we have locally that guys in other parts of the country may not have access too. So, the idea kind of evolved and we decided since we are woodworkers, we had to put some wood in the mix.

We're just wrapping up the Spring 'Surprise' Toolswap and the next "real" swap won't launch until early September. So, we decided that a quick and easy beer swap would be a fun way to pass the next couple of months with our fellow LJs.

*So here's what we're doing (aka "the rules"):*

You'll send a six-pack of beer and some sort of "holder" to your recipient who will be assigned randomly. You are responsible for packing and shipping to your recipient. Remember bottles are breakable so please pack accordingly.
The goal is to send your recipient something they can't run down to the corner store and buy. We don't need Budweiser or Miller Light being shipped all over the country. So pick some beer that is brewed local to you or near you that isn't distributed nationally IF YOU CAN. I know there are some locations where there may not be any craft breweries. In that case, just go to the store and try to find something you think is unique and not mass-marketed.
The "holder" is completely up to you and your creativity. Here are several projects right here on LumberJocks to inspire you. Google images will turn up many more.
*There will be no progress monitoring on this swap. If you sign up, you better ship!* If your recipient never recieves a package, I WILL have your address and I WILL send our LJ enforcers after you…

*EDIT 7/11/17* I realized that I kind of limited the "holder" to be a tote in the rules above and with the link I gave. However, it doesn't have to be. Here are some pretty cool Mugs made by LJs
 that would be good too. "Holder" doesn't mean it has to hold all 6 at once! So, be creative, this is for fun and we're leaving it wide open!

*Other Stuff:*

If you want to play and don't drink alcohol or have health issues that affect what you can receive, then no problem! Just MAKE SURE when you send your registration e-mail you tell me what you can or cannot have. I will make sure your sender knows and understands. So if you are a diabetic who doesn't drink, no sweat! We'll get you some diet soda or sparkling water or something.
No other special requests please. Let's not make it hard to try to shop for beer because your recipient only likes bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans. If everyone adheres to Rule 2 in the last section, you'll get good quality beers and get to try something new. 
But, by all means, make use of this forum to discuss interesting beers and what you like or don't like. I know I've gotten some good recommendations of beers to try through casual conversation many times and ended up finding something I loved. Also, while I enjoy good beer, I'm not really an educated connoisseur of the beverage. So please share your knowledge in the thread as well.

*EDIT 7/12/17:* Before signing up, please do a little Googling on how to ship beer and what the restrictions by different shipping companies are. You'll be responsible for shipping and I won't give any "legal" advice on the issue so please know about it.

*To sign up:*
Shoot me an e-mail at lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail dot com

Your email should contain:
LJ username
Real Name
Shipping Address


You'll receive an e-mail from the same address assigning your recipient and their address and information.

*Dates:*
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by *Friday 7/28*.
I'll send out recipient information the following *Monday 7/31*.
Please ship your package no later than *Monday 8/21*.
We'll post reveal pictures on *Monday 8/28* or sooner if everyone receives theirs earlier.

I'll keep a list of participants below. If you send a registration e-mail but I don't put your name on this list in a day or 2, PM me or send another e-mail. Thanks for playing, let's have some fun!

*Participants:*

*HokieKen
PoohBaah
doubleG469
builtinbkyn
jeffswildwood
Dave Polaschek
ki7hy**
duckmilk
ksSlim*

*Edit 7/27 - Links to Breweries*

Parkway Brewery
Soaring Ridge
Big Lick
Twin Creeks
Flying Mouse
Starr Hill
Devil s Backbone
Ballast Point
Deschutes
Painted Peak
Insight Brewing 
Norseman Distillery
Summit
Schell s
People s Brewery
Sun King Brewery
3 Floyd s Brewery
Santan Brewing
Boom Island Brewing
Dogfish Head Brewery
Whistle Post Brewing
Smoky Mountain Brewery
Fulton Beer
Steel Toe Brewing 
New Belgium
Sixpoint Brewery
Chaos Mountain Brewing

*ADDED 8/30/17 - RECAP OF REVEAL PHOTOS*

Dave Polascheck from doubleG469:


















duckmilk from ki7hy


















doubleG469 from PoohBaah









HokieKen from jeffswildwood









jeffswildwood from HokieKen









ki7hy from builtinbkyn









ksSlim from duckmilk


















PoohBaah from Dave Polaschek


















builtinbkyn from ksSlim


----------



## PoohBaah

Oh I guess I am in since its early and I should be able to knock this out pretty quick in my break before fall classes start.

And I really like craft beer. .... Damn you Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if I get your name Pooh, I'll probably send a tote that has compartments that are too small for the bottles and a note on how you can open the compartments up ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

These are the type of "forums" that I like. For now I will reserve comment and sit on the sidelines and cheer.


----------



## PoohBaah

Heck you could just send rough sawn boards if you ship them with a 12 pack.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't imbibe, so I too shall sit this one out lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just looked on Etsy and they want average $40 for a six pack tote so I'll have to pass.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is sounding like a "chain letter" but for woodworkers…...


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I just looked on Etsy and they want average $40 for a six pack tote so I'll have to pass.
> 
> - ki7hy


What does that have to do with anything? Those Esty people are crazy with the prices they ask lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I just looked on Etsy and they want average $40 for a six pack tote so I'll have to pass.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? Those Esty people are crazy with the prices they ask lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Do you expect ME to make something for one of these swaps? That's what Etsy is for!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I just looked on Etsy and they want average $40 for a six pack tote so I'll have to pass.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? Those Esty people are crazy with the prices they ask lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Do you expect ME to make something for one of these swaps? That's what Etsy is for!
> 
> - ki7hy


Ah, what was I thinking?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You gotta keep up Bill. Between T-track hammers, you taking lemon in your beer, Kenny orking cows and Josh dating toothless chicks….it moves fast around here. Anything can happen in a New York minute buddy….as you know.


----------



## wormil

Great idea Kenny, something a little different. I will probably not be able to participate but I look forward to seeing the totes/cups/mugs.


----------



## runswithscissors

I love the idea, but have serious doubts about how well our local ales will travel. Our medium sized town (Bellingham, WA) had 10 microbreweries until recently, but now I think it's 11. We got ranked within the top ten "beer snobbery" towns in the USA, an accomplishment some of us take great pride in. Most of the breweries have a pub as well, and some serve excellent food. IPAs are all the rage currently.

We also have one that boasts something like 50 rotating taps, but they don't do their own brewing. And 3 of these places are within walking distance of me, which is nice in that I don't have to drive. And then there's Archer Ale House, which also has rotating taps both local and international, also not a brewery. Their motto is "Beer-no longer just a breakfast drink." But I have to drive to them. My favorite mantra: "Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy." Not enough to make me go to church, though.

I feel truly blessed to live in an era of great microbrews.


----------



## sras

Hmmmm, I haven't felt like I could commit to these swaps yet, but this one has my interest…


----------



## HokieKen

Bill - you're in, right?

Dave - you'll regret it dude. You know there will be some cool stuff!

Rick - that's too bad you can't join. I thought it would be cool to mix it up a bit from the usual swaps.

Runswithscissors - I agree wholeheartedly. My area has several breweries and hosts a yearly microbrew festival every year that is quite the rage. I'm sure your brews will travel well if you want to join in!

Steve - by all means join us! It's always fun and with this one you get to sample some good beer to boot!


----------



## Gilley23

Ok, so what's the best way to ship a carbonated drink without ruining it??!?


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok, so what s the best way to ship a carbonated drink without ruining it??!?
> 
> - Gilley23


If you google how to ship beer, you'll find information on packing and shipping. Concerning carbonation, as far as I can tell, as long as the bottle/can stays sealed, it will be fine.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok I am in, I like dark and ambers no IPA's please… If you get me… Also long walks on the beach and exotic hardwood bundles…


----------



## PoohBaah

Good I was worried it was going to be just me and Kenny…...


----------



## HokieKen

> Good I was worried it was going to be just me and Kenny…...
> 
> - PoohBaah


Only takes 2 Pooh! But the more the merrier ;-) There's at least 2 others I know said they were in, just haven't sent email yet. I'd say 5-10 people will be a good gang!


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok I am in, I like dark and ambers no IPA s please… If you get me… Also long walks on the beach and exotic hardwood bundles…
> 
> - doubleG469


No guarantees on what you'll get but when it gets closer to time to assign names, I was going to suggest everyone post their preferences. As long as your sender knows what you like, I'm sure they'll accomodate.

Personally, I'll take the IPAs that Gary doesn't want. Especially session beers or short-run summer flavors. I really like earthy ones that "taste like dirt" according to my wife. But, I also enjoy wheat beers and lagers. I'm not at all picky.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This looks like the kind of swap I could make time for & Great Lakes brewing company is local and have several seasonal offerings.


----------



## HokieKen

> This looks like the kind of swap I could make time for & Great Lakes brewing company is local and have several seasonal offerings.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Definitely join us Yeti! I've heard of GLBC. I want a Lake Erie IPA if you get my name ;-)

Can most of you guys buy individual bottles in your areas? We have a chain of groceries that carry all the local breweries and sell "pick your flight" six packs which is where you can pick any six beers. That's what I do 90% of the time. I just wondered if that's unique or if you can do that most places.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sorry guys I think I'm going to sit this one out. I don't drink, and I just got super busy at work. I'm definitely in for the next tool swap though


----------



## HokieKen

No problem Josh. I don't blame you, it's not nearly as much fun without the beer. You sure you don't want to try drinking? ;-P


----------



## mrg

What if groulers are only available from your local brewery? Have 4 brewers in the immediate area.


----------



## r33tc0w

Moooo


----------



## HokieKen

> What if groulers are only available from your local brewery? Have 4 brewers in the immediate area.
> 
> - mrg


That's how it is at some of the breweries here too. But they sell bottles through grocery stores. If you want to ship a growler, your welcome to but that could get pretty pricey! ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't believe I've ever seen a beer tote for a six pack of growlers. Just sayin'...

(I hadn't ever seen a T-track mallet, either. LJs is a strange and wonderful place sometimes)


----------



## HokieKen

> I don t believe I ve ever seen a beer tote for a six pack of growlers. Just sayin …
> 
> (I hadn t ever seen a T-track mallet, either. LJs is a strange and wonderful place sometimes)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I revised the OP a couple of days ago to make it so it doesn't HAVE to be a tote. mrg could turn a mug and ship it with the growler.

I think you need to join Dave. I don't know that I've ever had any MN beer and I want some!


----------



## Lazyman

I'd love to play but I will be out of town too many days between now and the ship date to make the commitment so I will just have to participate vicariously from the road this time.


----------



## HokieKen

OMG Lazy, I was counting on having your mug in this one! Geeze, Lumberjocks just don't drink enough! ;-P

Sorry you can't play. Jeff will be launching the next toolswap around first of September. You've laid out the last couple so I expect to see you in that one!


----------



## Lazyman

> Geeze, Lumberjocks just don t drink enough! ;-P


My road trips will actually mean I will drink more as I sample local IPAs along the way.

I'll be watching the thread so if somehow the stars align just right (traveling to see the eclipse is one of my road trips), I might still join in.


----------



## HokieKen

> My road trips will actually mean I will drink more as I sample local IPAs along the way.
> 
> I ll be watching the thread so if somehow the stars align just right (traveling to see the eclipse is one of my road trips), I might still join in.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's awesome Man. I tried to plan a trip for the eclipse but with vacations and everything going on this summer, it just wasn't in the cards. I'm an IPA fan too. Got some fantastic ones around here. I especially love summertime when they make all the "special" brews. Local Ballast Point has a pineapple I'm curious about and a watermelon double IPA I'm looking forward to ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...if somehow the stars align just right (traveling to see the eclipse is one of my road trips), I might still join in.
> 
> - Lazyman


Turn a mug before you go, take a box and packing material with you and pick six on your trip(s). You can ship from anywhere ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

Heck, I will take a 6 pack of growlers… just saying….


----------



## HokieKen

Heck, I'd be cool with one growler


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think you need to join Dave. I don t know that I ve ever had any MN beer and I want some!


And you've traveled here on business? Man, you need a better expense account.

I mostly quit drinking three years ago (other than lawnmower beer), so I'm not even sure what's good MN beer at the moment. Schell's and Summit are the two I'd probably grab first and then there's the dozen or so brewpubs around town…


----------



## HokieKen

Well, the most recent time was just a quick day trip so no beer that time. But you're right, I was there for a few days back in 2012 or so. I had a few beers I'm sure but don't recall what they were.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It sounds like one of my cow-orkers is out. He's got some lame excuse about needing to finish up his bathroom vanity before his wife divorces him. Go figure!

Waiting to hear from the other. Maybe we'll tag-team it or something.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, one more player added. Welcome builtinbkyn!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Okay, one more player added. Welcome builtinbkyn!
> 
> - HokieKen


OK Ken, here's how it goes. Floating floor is done in all three rooms, including carpet and 100,000 staples removed. (Damn I hurt)! All craft fair products finished and it's next week-end. Photo's will be posted when my Son gets them back to me. All my yards are cut, and weed eatered. I am officially caught up! (Except appointment with the VA shrinks Monday)

So make that two signed up.

My hope is I get YOUR name so I will have three reasons to gas up the truck, help with your bench, deliver beer, and a lathe! (Damn, how many reasons do I need!)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are you picking up a lathe or dropping one off Jeff?


----------



## HokieKen

You only need 1 Jeff. Come and get that lathe anytime you want and we'll swap a couple beers whether we have each other's name or not!

Lathe's definitely still waiting for ya. Bench may or may not be. My FIL offered to help when I'm ready so no biggie there either way. But we can use that time for me to give you a terrible turning lesson if it is done! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

The local brewery won't open til later this year but I know of a place in Christiansburg that specializes in foreign and micro brewery beers. Time to make a visit. Be hard for me to make a carrier without the beer to go by. Or at least the empty bottles. :-()


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wipe it down really well Jeff. There should be some hand sanitizer in his shop somewhere. Just wipe the bottle down too. Just a helpful tip.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, and ignore the glitter.


----------



## HokieKen

> There should be some hand sanitizer in his shop somewhere.
> 
> - ki7hy


I already ate all that.


----------



## HokieKen

> The local brewery won t open til later this year but I know of a place in Christiansburg that specializes in foreign and micro brewery beers. Time to make a visit. Be hard for me to make a carrier without the beer to go by. Or at least the empty bottles. :-()
> 
> - jeffswildwood


AFAIK, all the bottles are pretty much the same size. You should be able to grab a bud or whatever at the grocery store and use it if you want to work on the project before you get the beer. I don't know which store you go to in C-burg but the Vintage Cellar in Blacksburg is awesome too. And we've got a new one here in Roanoke called the Barrel Chest. I haven't even been to it yet though 'cause all the local breweries sell theirs at Kroger and there's one of those near the house and one near work.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I believe it! Lol geez


----------



## jeffswildwood

Village celler may be what I am thinking about. Usually my Son takes me there and I'm lost as soon as I leave Radford. Turning lessons would definitely be needed. I've never even turned one on before. That's the one power tool that I actually feared. But I do know knowledge replaces fear!


----------



## duckmilk

Anyone have ideas about what woods are better for holding liquids? I realize it could be coated with epoxy to minimize moisture absorption, but just wondering what you guys think.

I've been a fan of watching these swaps from the sidelines, but my tool making skills are seriously lacking, so I have not joined any. However, I work at a local distillery which recently opened a brewery next door. Currently, they only bottle 4 flavors, but I could send a couple more to fill out the six.

I'm interested, but will not commit until I garner more info.

BTW, kinda followed the last swap. How did you end up with this crowd Josh?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Anyone have ideas about what woods are better for holding liquids?
> - duckmilk


It's probably easier if you send the beer when it's still inside the bottles.

You really asked for that with the next comment.



> BTW, kinda followed the last swap. How did you end up with this crowd Josh?
> 
> - duckmilk


WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!


----------



## duckmilk

No, LOL, I was asking about wood for a mug or something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> No, LOL, I was asking about wood for a mug or something.
> 
> - duckmilk


The real funny part of that is….I knew what you were asking. 

Actually I think Todd makes mugs around here, Kenny who else. I can't remember??


----------



## duckmilk

I actually went to Todd's shop and met his family. His wife came back in with his son who had a drawn on moustache on his lip cause he liked mine  Very good people.










Back when Todd had a man bun.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> His wife came back in with his son who had a drawn on moustache on his lip cause he liked mine  Very good people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


Todd, I'm sorry bro but your wife is ugly. Oh wait…."when Todd had a man bun"…so that's Todd in the pic, ugly makes sense. Now if the handkerchief was green you would have gotten Kenny excited.

The "Very good people" part is probably right. Everyone I've met from LJs is good people even if some of us act like asshats most of the time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and that is one spiffy stache on both of you Duck.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks, I've been growing it for 43 years. Oh, just stopped in on your page, I also stopped in to see JayT last weekend and got to see his cool handplanes.


----------



## duckmilk

The hesitation about joining is I am going to see my son and granddaughters in CO in Aug. I don't have a working lathe and what I want to send with the beer will require one. It could be done, but only if I can find someone local with a lathe that can show me how, then fix my screw-ups to make it semi-presentable. I have a fall-back idea though. Let me make some phone calls tomorrow. (The beer ain't a problem.)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, JayT is definitely an excellent plane builder for sure. In these swaps I always hope for either his name or Allan (bobasaurus) because of their fancy metal work that I can't do. Edit - That's I hope they get my name.

Stay in this one Duck. Lot's of ways to have a fall back plan on this one. It should be an easy one. We should see a few pretty fancy totes out of it too. I won't be in it but will be watching of course. Someone needs to supervise Kenny.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm tempted to join, but I know I'd end up wanting to learn coopering so I could make a barrel. And I haven't had any shop-time since last Sunday, so I know that plan wouldn't fly now that I'm back to working for a living. Still trying to find out if either the guy who does smithing or the guy who makes beer would be interested in tag-teaming.


----------



## duckmilk

> Now if the handkerchief was green you would have gotten Kenny excited.


Doesn't show up well in the pic, but my cap is green ;-)

Off to supper, I don't do this stuff on the phone, too old for that millennial crap. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Shhhhh Duck….you don't want Kenny excited. He's crazy. The dude eats hand sanitizer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like the barrel idea Dave. Challenge yourself!!  (says the dude not in the swap)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, because coopering doesn't have hardly any specialized tools that are needed for it, right Dave?

I'll probably sign up, but only in order to be able to razz you about being too lazy to join in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like a good enough reason to me. Kenny add Dave P to the list.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL y'all gave me a good read when I got back. What the heck is the deal with those green hats?!

Duckmilk (maybe the coolest name on the site), White Oak is a pretty traditional wood for tankards and mugs. As you said though, with modern finishes, you could use most any wood.

I didn't know Todd made mugs, I'll have to re-stalk his projects. I know Nathan aka Lazyman has made several using the travel mug liners. Mugs look great but it's easy to pop the liner out for washing too.

Hop on in Duck. Honestly, a Solo cup and a woodwn coaster fits the bill on this one if that's what you end up with. It's just for fun so don't put any pressure on yourself. And hell, if you work at a brewery, you're pretty much OBLIGATED! ;-)

Oh, and see if you can talk that ginger man-bun fella into joining.  Just tell him NO KEYSTONE!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Aww, h*ck. Sign me up, Kenny. Though someone might end up with some Japanese-style drinking boxes if I can ever saw a straight line.

Worst case, I can blame Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And if you want to give me lazy Dave, I know of at least one good MN made root beer. Believe there's a good alcohol-free ginger ale made just down the street, too.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Aww, h*ck. Sign me up, Kenny. Though someone might end up with some Japanese-style drinking boxes if I can ever saw a straight line.
> 
> Worst case, I can blame Dave.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hahahahaha I do like sake and it's brewed like beer is - well except for the rice


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I will drink a beer every now and then Dave. I'm just not in this one because my list is pretty long and I have a handful of weekends ahead to get shop stuff done and I want to take advantage of those before the wife wants me to get back on my list she has for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to have at least one of the Daves!

BTW, a table saw cuts a REALLY straight line every time ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Having a blueberry wheat ale right now from a Georgia brewery - Sweet Water. Not impressed :-( Don't even think I'll finish this one…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Blueberry doesn't sound all that good in a beer. Like I said before, I don't drink enough to actually experiment much with different types so I usually just do hefe's. So sending me a bunch of other stuff wouldn't be worth the for anyone anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I get it Dave. It's busy around here, too. I'll find a way to get some shop-time though.

And yeah, my sweetie has a table saw she'd let me have, but it's loud and dusty and dangerous as hell. I won't even bring it over to my place, because I'd be tempted to use it instead of practicing to make my skills better. And I kinda like having all my fingers. Call me a big baby, but I'm staying away from table saws.


----------



## HokieKen

Big Baby


----------



## HokieKen

;-p


----------



## jeffswildwood

> BTW, a table saw cuts a REALLY straight line every time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, one would think so, My little table saw may disagree with you. A little "bottom of the line" skil. I have a lot of fight with it sometimes.

A few years ago , Dave (doubleDD) posted a wooden beer koozy. I offered to buy one off of him and to my delight, he mailed me one! It's now one of my most prized possessions. Would be great to see him get in here too!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. Waaah! ;-p

Lots of times I think, "this thing I'm doing would be easy with a table saw" but I kinda like having ten fingers. And I really like the quiet in my shop. And when I do cut a curve and have to plane it flat afterwards, I enjoy running my jack plane across the wood taking off nice shavings, or taking off big honking chunks with a scrub plane if I've really gone astray.

But I've got a handful of ideas already for this swap. At least one of them will push another project I want to do forward a bit, so it's all good. Might end up having to get A/C installed in my garage in order to finish though. I'd planned to get a bunch of quality shop time today, but the dew point is already near 70, and the temp's supposed to get into the 90s. Blegh.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff- we have a doubleG, let's have a doubleDD too! PM him and make sure he knows we're doing it. There's a good chance he may not have seen the thread.

Dave, weather's been ugly here too. Not bad temp right now, bout 80, but air's already soupy. Remember, this is a "fun" time-killer with our buds. Don't put too much pressure on the build! What I'm planning is a single afternoon project. Of course, I'll be eating electrons


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I'm not looking to do anything super-complex, but I also don't have a lathe or table saw, either of which would make short work of a couple of my ideas. Got an idea that'll be hand-tool friendly, but it's still going to push my skills a bit, and I'll probably learn something new about finishing before I'm done, too. Oh well. Time to quit puttering around online and get out to finish smoothing the top of my new workbench and maybe clean up the shop before it gets too hot.

This winter's big build is probably going to be a bungee-cord wall-mounted lathe. Wish I had that done already.


----------



## HokieKen

> This winter s big build is probably going to be a bungee-cord wall-mounted lathe. Wish I had that done already.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I know one of your main reasons for "galootin" it is the noise. Well, lathes are pretty darned quiet these days. Just food for thought ;-)

Good on ya if you wanna build your skills! Just wanted you to know we're not looking for the same level of work typically seen in tool swaps.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I know they're quieter, Kenny. But my garage is quiet enough at the moment that I can hear the clock ticking between passes of my #2 plane over the patched spots in my bench-top.

One more coat of oil now, then I'll clean the shop a little, wipe the top, and I can call it a day until tomorrow when I start drilling holes for the holdfasts and bench-dogs.










The other thing about buying an electric lathe is that I would probably never build a foot-powered one if I buy one now. But if I build one now, I can always get lazy and buy one later.


----------



## HokieKen

Bench is looking awesome Dave!

Hopefully I can steal a few minutes and try to catch up a bit some time this weekend :-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, it's getting there, Kenny. Still got a little hump on the near end when it's humid, but I'm going to leave that be for now and see what it does in the winter before I plane away a bunch more wood. For now, that'll be the end of the bench my butt goes on while the work goes the other direction.

Bit and brace time tomorrow, then more oil, then basically done. 'Fraid I can't stall too much more to let you catch up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The bench is awesome. I don't think my back could handle a bench like that but I looked them up when you first mentioned it and could easily see the appeal. You get to sit down and work. That's awesome right there. Looks good too! Good job.

The lathe is very quiet. If I need to get some relaxing shop time in, the lathe is where I go. Very quiet and more relaxing than pushing a hand plane which is pretty damn relaxing in itself. I never thought I would enjoy a lathe and even avoided getting one until the wife talked me into the one I have from Woodcraft at 50% off. I definitely enjoy it for sure.

Go get it Kenny! It's about time you finish that bench!

Have fun this weekend gentleman. I'm doing lots in the shop this weekend but none of it too exciting.

A shelf under my tablesaw wing to hold my rip fence and crosscut fence because I'm aways trying to find a spot to lean them when not in use and it drives me crazy. I'll also throw together a little set of drawers to hold my router bits/accessories and mount it next to the router under the tablesaw wing. Third, a small log sled for the bandsaw, fourth (if I get this far) a couple of craft paper roll holders. One for the shop, one for the house where my wife uses it often. I won't be doing fancy on these but I need to get a little more organized.

Wish I was building tools or something fun but if I get this stuff done I should be doing some tools starting next weekend to replace my old Stanley's.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I have about 90 minutes free right now. Think I'll spend it getting a jump on my swap project ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome ksSlim! We're up to 7 now. Good show guys!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks Dave. It might turn out to be a horrible idea for my back. Guess I'll find out. There are a couple people who have already volunteered to take the bench if I decide I need to unload it, so at least there's that.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's tonight's fare gents. What y'all havin'?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sad to say, I had a Mike's Hard Lemonade mixed 50-50 with Gatorade. 90 degrees and a dew point in the 70s means lots of fluids, right?


----------



## HokieKen

Mike's hard lemonade huh? You steal that from your teenage daughter or what? ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Actually pretty nice here now. 87 deg and 59 deg dew point. About the nicest it's been for a couple weeks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No teenage daughter here. I buy it because I can't find Zima any more.


----------



## HokieKen

LO friggin L. Zima… that's a blast from the past!


----------



## DavePolaschek

With any luck, I made you blow beer out your nose.

In really hot weather, when I do have a beer, I mostly stick to "sex in a canoe" beers (f'in near water). Pretty much whatever comes in a 30-pack and catches my eye / nostalgia. Hamm's is the 30 of the moment.


----------



## HokieKen

30 pack? Never even seen one. 6, 12 or 24 are the choices around here. I doubt I'd ever get through 30 of the same beer. My taste buds get bored.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> My taste buds get bored.
> 
> - HokieKen


I might have to mail you a bunch of different scented hand sanitizers.


----------



## duckmilk

Here is what I was drinking last week in Nebraskey.










It was free and almost cold. And yes, they come in 30 packs.


----------



## HokieKen

Is it just me or does Duck look like Wilford Brimley's younger, thinner brother?


----------



## duckmilk

I've heard that before LOL. I'm actually much better looking than him.
That's my dad's old saddle I'm riding. The one he got for me as a 13 yo kid was making my a$$ look big (according to my wife)


----------



## wormil




----------



## HokieKen

That's an interesting one Rick. Never heard of that one.

Big ass or not, you look like a stud up there Duck!


----------



## wormil

It was a collaboration between 2 breweries, very tart, off putting at first like you sucked on a salty lemon X10 but it grows on you.

Here's one I really like. This was the last 4 pack at my local beer store. 
Burial Beer, Gang of Blades, Double IPA


----------



## HokieKen

Nice. One of my favorites is a double IPA called "4 Damn Fights to the Pint"


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, those ingredients sound more like a facial rub than what's supposed to go in beer.


----------



## HokieKen

> Rick, those ingredients sound more like a facial rub than what s supposed to go in beer.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'm not a fan of "lemony" beers. I have had some REALLY good grapefruit and orange beers though. I gotta say if done well it can really enhance the flavor without taking it over.

Now, I have to go use my wheat and barley facial rub ;-p


----------



## wormil

> Rick, those ingredients sound more like a facial rub than what s supposed to go in beer.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Kinda tasted like one. It was very tart and made my face pucker so hard thought my jaw would cramp. Not really my thing but it was interesting. My wife liked it, she drank most of it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Have a bunch of basil growing in the garden. Was out there most of the day doing yard work. Figured some pesto was on order since it was hot. Kenny, the Float Your Boat Saison was nice and crisp and a perfect complement to the pesto


----------



## HokieKen

Glad you liked it Bill! It's a new flavor and I just had one last week. It was a very unique flavor and it went down crisp. Good aftertaste too I thought. I definitely see many of those in my future if it earns a permanent spot in Parkway's lineup


----------



## HokieKen

What's y'alls "thank God Monday's over" brew?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a pretty dark IPA Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

You'd actually be surprised at the variety of colors IPAs come in. This one is an amber. I tend toward the lighter colored ones but I've seen deep red and brown ones. It's a pretty broad range on the IBU scale for IPAs so there's a lot of variety. I guess that's why I tend toward them so much 

I actually sent Bill a Dark IPA that I've never tried. I'm hoping he'll report in when he does and let me know if it's any good or not. *HINT BILL*


----------



## doubleG469

So what's the tally up to now? 7? Only 7 people are interested in a swap and BEER? What is this world coming to….


----------



## HokieKen

> So what s the tally up to now? 7? Only 7 people are interested in a swap and BEER? What is this world coming to….
> 
> - doubleG469


I'm actually pleased that we have that many. I think there's a couple more on the fence that'll probably join us before it's all over. But yeah, like I said before, LumberJocks don't drink enough!


----------



## DavePolaschek

One of my cow-orkers is going to tag-team with me. We'll probably end up including a home brew or two in the six-pack (as long as Kenny doesn't nix that option). But I can't get either of the others to join in.

Now I just need to find some shop time between now and mid-August.


----------



## HokieKen

> We ll probably end up including a home brew or two in the six-pack (as long as Kenny doesn t nix that option).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Heck no I won't nix that option! Home brews are welcomed, encouraged even.


----------



## jeffswildwood

What a day. Got a good plan together for the swap item. Well, too hot to get out so I thought I would cut a prototype in the basement shop (nice and cool) and check concept. First my chop saw blade is toast from doing three rooms of laminate flooring. Hell, it barely cut poplar! Table saw blade the same, burnt through the wood instead of cutting. Started cutting 1/2 inch plywood on my band saw to test the look, bang, blade breaks! Seems every blade I got is toast, time for a store trip.

I think this evening will involve a beer or two.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal. Might even have something pre-fruited in the mix if I get the right name. I realized though, that I either need to up my resawing game or hit the lumberyard, since I don't think anyone *needs* an 8/4 thick beer holder.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, I believe that is what is called a sign from the gods. Not sure what it signifies, but it's a sign of something.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think it's a sign not to use my good blades for flooring! I know what got my band saw blade, age mostly and resawing for my knife scales. Most of what I work with is soft to middle grade hardness, so I get a lot of life out of them. My band saw blade I've had for awhile and it's not suited for resawing, I used it anyway and I guess katalox, hard maple and purpleheart was too much. Mostly my bad!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Good deal. Might even have something pre-fruited in the mix if I get the right name. I realized though, that I either need to up my resawing game or hit the lumberyard, since I don t think anyone *needs* an 8/4 thick beer holder.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


8/4 would hold a six pack of kegs nicely!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, but you'd have to be quite the brute to carry a six of kegs out to the car.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Like "Kenny in a green cape" brute. The mind boggles.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Like "Kenny in a green cape" brute. The mind boggles.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lol


----------



## HokieKen

Well after a longer-than-usual day, I just got home. There's an Amazon box with my name… But I always use my wife's account 'cause that's where we have prime? Well, I dig into it and whaddaya know?! My buddy Bill (builtinbkyn) sent me a new "tool"! I love the size and shape and it being IPA specific and juvenile makes it right up my alley! I'm officially retiring my Hokie mug for this one Bill  Ironically, I was craving something a little richer than an IPA tonight which is unusual. THANKS BILL!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice Ken!


----------



## onoitsmatt

Love that mug. Where can one buy a glass lathe? I'd like to make a few of those myself.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I guess I should post here too. Bill sent me one all the way from New York!










Etching on mine fit the day for sure but not as funny as Kenny's and Kenny's is only funny because it fits so perfect. Mine says "screw it….I need a beer".

Thanks again Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

> Love that mug. Where can one buy a glass lathe? I d like to make a few of those myself.
> 
> - onoitsmatt


Pretty sure it would be cheaper to buy a few mugs ;-) Although… glass-blowing… dammit! another skill I need to learn!


----------



## builtinbkyn

My next door neighbor is a glass artist. Pretty amazing one too - has stuff in the Henry Ford Museum and places like that. Two years ago he had a glass lathe delivered. Me and another neighbor helped him carry it into his shop. Damn thing weighed over 600lbs.

Some of Pierre's work.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty cool Bill. Beautiful work and I didn't even know there was such a thing as a glass lathe. I thought it was something Matt just made up! :-0


----------



## onoitsmatt

> That s pretty cool Bill. Beautiful work and I didn t even know there was such a thing as a glass lathe. I thought it was something Matt just made up! :-0
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought I made it up too. Watch out for flying shards!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s pretty cool Bill. Beautiful work and I didn t even know there was such a thing as a glass lathe. I thought it was something Matt just made up! :-0
> 
> - HokieKen


I didn't either until I almost got a hernia from lifting one lol Poor Pierre actually got hurt that day. Not even sure how he did it, but he got a huge gash on his arm from some sharp area on the lathe, that needed a hospital visit and stitches.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s pretty cool Bill. Beautiful work and I didn t even know there was such a thing as a glass lathe. I thought it was something Matt just made up! :-0
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I thought I made it up too. Watch out for flying shards!
> 
> - onoitsmatt


Too funny. He actually uses the lathe on glass that's already blown into shape - well mostly - then turns it to cut patterns into it.


----------



## HokieKen

> There are 4 or 5 places within walking distance, that should have it and maybe even the reserve. I ve seen the Deschutes name before. If they ship it in kegs for tap, some of those places may have it and I ll fill a growler for the road.
> 
> The fact that there are a lot of 20 - 40 somethings living in the area of my shop and house, makes for good beer sales and especially craft beers. It s kind of difficult to explain, but off the shelf and franchised doesn t sell around here. The Dunkin Donuts I used to go to 10 years ago closed. Never saw that before. I guess it wasn t trendy enough to compete with the dozens of craft coffee houses like Gorilla Coffee and others. Heck, Starbucks is lucky they survived here. I thought DD made great coffee and for half the price. Now people pay $5 for one vegan doughnut (ugh) at The Brooklyn Doughnut Plant and $6 for a coffee or a chai tea (I don t even know what that is lol). Ah the world s gone mad.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Moving this conversation over from the Suprise Swap thread. Seems this is a more appropriate forum and I think you and I are the only 2 discussing beer over there. Plus, we need this thread to liven up a bit. I want to know about y'alls beer!! ;-))

The friend I mentioned that was a Porter geek… well she and her husband own a local restaurant that was voted best beer bar in VA by craftbeer.com. They have 46 taps and really kind of launched the craft beer "craze" around here. Since then several breweries have popped up. That bar is a mecca for beer geeks though. If you're ever in the area, let me know, dinners on me, beer's on you! ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> There are 4 or 5 places within walking distance, that should have it and maybe even the reserve. I ve seen the Deschutes name before. If they ship it in kegs for tap, some of those places may have it and I ll fill a growler for the road.
> 
> The fact that there are a lot of 20 - 40 somethings living in the area of my shop and house, makes for good beer sales and especially craft beers. It s kind of difficult to explain, but off the shelf and franchised doesn t sell around here. The Dunkin Donuts I used to go to 10 years ago closed. Never saw that before. I guess it wasn t trendy enough to compete with the dozens of craft coffee houses like Gorilla Coffee and others. Heck, Starbucks is lucky they survived here. I thought DD made great coffee and for half the price. Now people pay $5 for one vegan doughnut (ugh) at The Brooklyn Doughnut Plant and $6 for a coffee or a chai tea (I don t even know what that is lol). Ah the world s gone mad.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Moving this conversation over from the Suprise Swap thread. Seems this is a more appropriate forum and I think you and I are the only 2 discussing beer over there. Plus, we need this thread to liven up a bit. I want to know about y alls beer!! ;-))
> 
> The friend I mentioned that was a Porter geek… well she and her husband own a local restaurant that was voted best beer bar in VA by craftbeer.com. They have 46 taps and really kind of launched the craft beer "craze" around here. Since then several breweries have popped up. That bar is a mecca for beer geeks though. If you re ever in the area, let me know, dinners on me, beer s on you! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds like a good plan  I started my swap project yesterday. I have some other ideas on how this might go. Bringing a few bottles wth me to see how my idea can work.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sounds like a good plan  I started my swap project yesterday. I have some other ideas on how this might go. Bringing a few bottles wth me to see how my idea can work.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I got a start on it over the weekend. Not much done but I did have to get a couple bottles to measure some things and check some sizes. Of course, once they're out, you may as well open them. I mean an empty bottle is the same size as a full one, right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

A completely (well, partially…) unrelated observation: has anyone else noticed that it's cheaper to buy bottle openers ten at a time on Amazon than it is to get a single one? At least if you don't have Prime?

A stop at the lumber yard and I'll have all the pieces-parts needed, I believe. Well, might need some bottle caps for the homebrew, too. But that's officially Someone Else's Problem.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife is taking me to Ballast Point tonight for dinner ) I am stoked. Shrimp and Grits and Flights Oh My!


----------



## DavePolaschek

So what ever happened with talking doubleDD or some other folks into joining us in this swap? Can coolers / koozies are fair game too, right? I feel we've got a Dave shortage in this swap (back in the college days, we figured a party was a success if we had more gals than Daves - about a third of our parties were successes by that standard - we just had too dang many Daves around).


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like a nice place man. Beers look good too.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> - HokieKen


Looks like you have your hands full there Kenny 

Me too. Ordered tacos from Macho Taco and thought the Mullet was appropriate lol










Enjoy your dinner and brews!


----------



## HokieKen

Well I had that flight with a session IPA and two double IPAs with one of my favorite dishes.










The beer that really stole the show for me though was the California Kolsch. So I got some to bring home for the weekend 










Hope you enjoyed the Mullet Bill! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, you're a handsome guy Kenny. Unlike this Wilford Brimley sibling look-alike.


----------



## HokieKen

Heck Duck, I was thinkin' about runnin' the brim all the way around my hat, shaving everything but the 'stache and getting a horse just to see if I could be as handsome as you!


----------



## builtinbkyn

A little teaser


----------



## HokieKen

That bottle looks familiar ;-) That Scotch ale is way too strong for me but I bet you liked it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That plane looks familiar! You been borrowing my tools, Bill?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That plane looks familiar! You been borrowing my tools, Bill?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


He had to use the ugly one today Dave. 

I'm still very jealous of that shop. A window like that behind the bench is awesome. Nothing like natural light.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill's sending that plane out with a 6 pack for the swap. Too bad you're not playing Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wouldn't turn that down honestly but I don't need one. I'm liking my wood planes just fine. i would join this beer swap if I didn't have a long list of stuff right now. I would rather make sure I get on the knife swap…errr…..next swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll be watching and supporting you guys all along the way though. I'm still excited to see how creative you all get with this.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yup that Squatch Scotch ale was tasty. 

Just brought the empty to the shop for sizing purposes 

I'm trying to use all, the tools I obtained thru the swap and from LJs, in making the tote. Opener was first lol

Then things needed to be smoothed out.










I obtained this nice little infill from Ripthorn last year. Works like a charm.










Tomorrow I'll get to groovin' with the groovy grooving plane from Josh


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like that you are using LJ and swap items Bill, good job and that plane from Ripthorn is amazing! Love it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I wouldn't turn that down honestly but I don't need one. I'm liking my wood planes just fine. i would join this beer swap if I didn't have a long list of stuff right now. I would rather make sure I get on the knife swap…errr…..next swap.
> 
> - ki7hy


That was the runner up for the last two poll's.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, those are some pretty woods and some pretty planes Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

One week left to sign up fellas. So if you're one of the guys on the fence, go ahead and sign up or you'll regret it!


----------



## duckmilk

Don't count me out yet Kenny, I'm still brainstorming on the carrier thingy. So far, none of my early thoughts have panned out. But, I did have a great conversation this afternoon with the Master Brewer and he told me he could help me out with the brews and anything else he has. Great guy.
And no, I don't work for the brewery. I work at a distillery, owned by the same guys that own the brewery. That means I still get an employee discount ;-)))


----------



## HokieKen

Count you out hell Duck! I'm counting on you being IN ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Well, the beer isn't anything you can buy besides locally. They haven't been bottling it for more than about 4 months. Maybe I'll just send the beer and a block of wood for the recipient to make whatever he likes, kinda like reetcow did in the last swap ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, loading up the truck, all my wood work waxed fresh, got my sight location and the cooler is ready. Tomorrow I find out if all my work this last few months pays off! (beer on ice to calm my nerves tonight and cool off with tomorrow evening) 

Made a trip out today and bought replacement chop saw, table saw and band saw blades. Be back in action come monday!


----------



## duckmilk

Good thinking…on the beer. Ok, also the saw blades ;-)

I do have an extra oak shop log hanging around, but it would probably cost too much to ship, and if it fell on the beer, well. Also 2 half logs (branch stuff) of osage orange behind the cooler.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well, loading up the truck, all my wood work waxed fresh, got my sight location and the cooler is ready. Tomorrow I find out if all my work this last few months pays off! (beer on ice to calm my nerves tonight and cool off with tomorrow evening)
> 
> Made a trip out today and bought replacement chop saw, table saw and band saw blades. Be back in action come monday!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Good luck, You'll sell out in a couple hours. Let us know how it goes.

Beer on ice though? SMH


----------



## jeffswildwood

Beer for after it's over  I don't think I better drink at a craft fair on main street when my spot is right in front of the courthouse (and jail)....lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No Jeff, the beer is great it's the "on ice" part I shake my head at. Too much prison hooch me thinks.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Unless you mean the bottle will sit in ice and you aren't pouring beer over ice in a glass. I guess you could have meant a beer in a cooler and I've just had a long day?? I hope


----------



## HokieKen

I hope he meant beer in a cooler. That's what we **************************************** mean when we say the beer is on ice ;-)

This one bypassed the ice.










Duck, don't overthink this project. Got some branches? Cut some discs and get some leather or cork and a bottle of glue. Live Edge Coaster set is your swap entry!

Got a log? Go to Walmart or Target, park your horse and run in and grab a few 4-8 oz glasses. Whittle a stand out of the log. You got a Rustic Flight Taster Set which would be awesome IMO!

Anybody who's on the fence and isn't sure what to make, feel free to PM or email me. I got a ton of ideas that are quick projects that sombody would enjoy having.

Edit: After posting this, I realized that project could be coaxed out of the picture above. I know I could use a dedicated shop mug and a workbench coaster…


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff good luck tomorrow buddy! Let's see what ya got in that cooler. I bet you'll be sold out and back to it by lunch ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, you got it! Beer on ice means in the cooler. Those are good ideas.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I'm surprised you didn't mention a Foam Dome -type drinking hat. That'd qualify as a "beer holder" right?

Heck, even a "hold my beer and watch this" wall plaque would probably qualify.


----------



## HokieKen

I think both of those fit the bill nicely Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

So if I ask my recipient for a hat size, will that ruin the surprise?


----------



## HokieKen

Probably so. I'd just go with an adjustable one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Or maybe send it with some homework required? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

As long as the homework is drinking the beer ;-0


----------



## DavePolaschek

In any case, I'm hoping we get the cool-down we're supposed to tomorrow. The shop's been too hot this week, and I've got chores today. I figure tomorrow I'll try to knock out something or other in the morning while I'm waiting for the grass to dry enough that I can mow it.


----------



## HokieKen

I wish I had a cool down coming and that my grass was wet!

Good news is that I got in the shop this morning and came up with a teaser for my swap project ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Working on your old bench, still? And the sawdust is for cleaning up any spilled beer? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nope that's the new bench . And, all I'll say is that sawdust will be used for something…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats on taking the virginity of the new bench!


----------



## HokieKen

It's so friggin' humid! Taking a break from putting vises on ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

My gosh what a great beer! New belguim has pretty wide distribution so any IPA fans should grab one of these at the first opportunity. Beer's 1/2 gone or more and still releasing carbonation like I just poured it. That and the taste put this on my top 10 list )


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well the fair is over. I am baked! Good news is I did far better then I could have imagined! I started with a full truck of products, covering two large tables. Finished with, well, maybe five remaining items. All fit in a bread carrier. Whoo Hoo. Not a sell out but so close!


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jeff! Well done buddy. I bet the weather made it kinda brutal. Take a load off and get into that cooler, you earned it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

It was hot! Going out to dinner then it's beer 30!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well the fair is over. I am baked! Good news is I did far better then I could have imagined! I started with a full truck of products, covering two large tables. Finished with, well, maybe five remaining items. All fit in a bread carrier. Whoo Hoo. Not a sell out but so close!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Round of applause! Good show Jeff. Enjoy dinner and a beer. Hopefully you made more than you spent doing it. Sounds like it was fun to get out and chat with people.


----------



## doubleG469

teaser…


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like some Texas wood Gary. I like it!


----------



## builtinbkyn

So you busted the bench cherry Kenny? Bravo! Oh and nice red opener you got there. I'd call it a bottle opener, but that opens pretty much anything 

No shop time for me today. Maybe would have been better there than putting a shine on my truck. Even in the shade it was brutal.

We're expecting thunder showers soon so it should cool things down. Tomorrow is shop day. I'm almost done with my not-a-surprise beer tote, but there will be a surprise or two also


----------



## HokieKen

I have been dying to wash my truck but I just can't bring myself to get out in the syrupy air that long. I sure wish a big storm would blow through here and carry this humidity off for a day or 2.

On the plus side, I got my vises on my bench today and got the leg vise tuned like buttter. End vise is too sloppy to suit me so I'm gonna do some thinking then remount it later. It's plenty functional for now though 

And yes, I broke her cherry today ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm gonna do some thinking then remount it later.


Careful with that thinkin' stuff. It can get a guy into all *sorts* of trouble.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job on the near sell-out Jeff! It all looked like good stuff, but it's hard to know what people are going to want.


----------



## HokieKen

> Careful with that thinkin stuff. It can get a guy into all *sorts* of trouble.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wouldn't know, this is the first time I've tried it…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Make sure to warm up first then, too. Wouldn't want to strain anything. ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

I agree with everyone that has been fighting the weather it's been in the 90's everyday and 80%+ humidity. Too damn hot to work on my project. The weather is suppose to break this week and I can't wait to get going. I have the county fair cookoff tomorrow then my schedule is clean till mid August.

Here is tonight's fun.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha Kenny! Don't get your panties in a wad worrying about me, my brain works slower these days and I never was the artistic type. Does borg plywood count? Those tools on your bench are about what I have available to me for this swap.

Jeff, congrats on the almost sell out!

I can't post any beer pictures cause it would ruin the swap (if I join


----------



## duckmilk

DoubleG, I'm just north of Pilot Point!


----------



## doubleG469

so dry fitting mine and I gotta say my skills are not up to par with you guys but DAMN i do like this tote….

I may have call an audible and keep this one for myself…


----------



## doubleG469

awesome duckmilk! now i know someone I can hit up for help!

oh and Frisco here


----------



## DavePolaschek

> so dry fitting mine and I gotta say my skills are not up to par with you guys but DAMN i do like this tote….
> 
> I may have call an audible and keep this one for myself…


Dunno about the other guys, but I plan to make three of anything for swaps. One to throw away because I screwed up, one to keep for myself, and one to ship to someone else now that I've finally got it right.

Sounds to me like you just skipped the first one, Gary.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh, Pooh. When we do corn on the cob on the grill here, we love the husks on, then shuck it after it's cooked.


----------



## duckmilk

> Dunno about the other guys, but I plan to make three of anything for swaps. One to throw away because I screwed up, one to keep for myself, and one to ship to someone else now that I ve finally got it right.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You're better than me Dave, I was planning on six. Four to throw away, one for the recipient and one to remind me of my mistakes.

I'm a lot better carpenter than a woodworker.


----------



## doubleG469

Dave, now you tell me….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well Duck, a man has got to know his own limitations. Heard that somewhere or other.

Gary, the numbers apparently vary. But heck, this is supposed to be a fun one. Don't sweat the details and have fun making something or other.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, no excuses buddy! A pallet, a handsaw, a hammer and a few nails will yield a tote. Just sayin ;-P



> Gary, the numbers apparently vary. But heck, this is supposed to be a fun one. Don t sweat the details and have fun making something or other.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


BINGO! You guys just pound something out! This isn't a tool swap or a contest. We're just a bunch of guys who can't get together in person and have some beers and make some sawdust so we're doing it here instead. Like I said a while ago, a coaster and a solo cup does the trick on this one!

Just make darn sure the beer is good! )


----------



## PoohBaah

> Huh, Pooh. When we do corn on the cob on the grill here, we love the husks on, then shuck it after it s cooked.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Use to do it like that but have made the switch to this way Bc it gives it nice grill marks and some nice char.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. I get some char even with the husk on. But then I'm busy socializing and having beer while I'm grilling most of the time.

Tomorrow's gonna be a grill day. Pork chops, pineapple, and corn on the cob for Sunday dinner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Like I said a while ago, a coaster and a solo cup does the trick on this one!


Course I AM still trying to figure out how to make a jack-in-the-box beer tote… oh wait! Did I ruin the surprise?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Hmm. I get some char even with the husk on. But then I m busy socializing and having beer while I m grilling most of the time.
> 
> Tomorrow s gonna be a grill day. Pork chops, pineapple, and corn on the cob for Sunday dinner.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


What time? If I leave now I could be there just in time lol Oh I have a dandy red that will go with that menu


----------



## doubleG469

this will be my first swap and since I am in Texas… we sweat, alot… but not on this one mne is looking sweet!, oh and anyone else really getting i to the bourbon ales? *hint, hint*


----------



## jeffswildwood

a coaster and a solo cup does the trick on this one! And I'm planing some walnut!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What time? If I leave now I could be there just in time lol Oh I have a dandy red that will go with that menu


We eat early. Probably around 4, but you've got a time zone change in your favor on the way here, so we'll see you then, Bill.

They started selling beer on Sundays in MN beginning this month, so we can even make a run to the hobby shop if needed.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm working some Walnut too Jeff 

Don't waste a good red on Dave Bill. He drinks Mike's Hard Lemonade!

Haven't tried any of the bourbon ales Gary, I never much cared for Bourbon so I doubt their up my alley. I'll definitely find a couple if I get your name though!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I won't lie guys, I wish I had the time for this one. You guys are having a blast. I've been hard at work today none the less.

Craft paper roll for the shop. 









Craft paper roll for the house









Started on a cheese board for my sister in laws burthday. She loves the fill I do and asked for a cheese board with blue. So it's started. A loooong way to go on this one though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh. And for the first time ever. I cut a dovetail on a router table. The paper roll for the house has the hook pieces attached with a sliding dovetail. Thought it would be fun to try.

Spoiler alert! It's really way too easy.


----------



## PoohBaah

> oh and anyone else really getting i to the bourbon ales? *hint, hint*
> 
> - doubleG469


I am also a fan. I really enjoy just Bourbon on the rocks and the ales that the Kentucky Brewing Company puts out. They had a vanilla blackberry Bourbon ale this spring which was awesome and also like 9% abv.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I won't lie guys, I wish I had the time for this one. You guys are having a blast. I've been hard at work today none the less.


Sure Dave. It's just that you want to prioritize family above some random guys on the internet. ;-)

Nice work. Is your sliding dovetail tapered, or same width the whole way? If tapered, I would think you'd slide it in from the top, right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Don t waste a good red on Dave Bill. He drinks Mike s Hard Lemonade!


Yep. Also drink wine, but not very often. Finally opened a 2000 "Uncle Louie's Feet Zinfandel" from Bonny Doon Vineyard out in CA that I had been keeping for over a decade. Turns out it was really good and I should bought a few cases. Oh well.

I'm tempted to make up a "canoe beers of the upper midwest" sixer if I get Kenny's name. Hamms, Old Style, Heileman's Special Export, Leinenkugel, Stroh's, and Schmidt Select sounds like a good collection, right? But I'm not in charge of the beer portion of the project. Leaving that to my home-brewing cow-orker.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and as the dew point is below 60, and the temp is below 70 for at least a few minutes, it's shop time, complete with a teaser.










Birch, elm, cherry, pine and red oak for the curious. There's definitely some kind of beer holder hiding in that pile.


----------



## doubleG469

Poohbaah I too am a bourbon rocks guy, if you haven't tried Herman Marshall Rye or their Temptress, I highly recommend it. They are out of Garland.

So A/C is out, its 8 and already 85º in the house… so if I am sweating its out to the garage and finish up on the tote… hopefully…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oof. Even with the outdoor temp in the low 70s, hand-ripping 3/8" pieces of red oak out of an 8/4 scrap is hard work. Someone's going to get done grain that was previously "too interesting to use" though.


----------



## HokieKen

Try a bandsaw Dave!! Resawing and ripping are 2 things that would prevent me from EVER going hand tool only.

Ih, I would say it's too early to be drinking but I see it's Mike's so it's fine. ;-0


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Oof. Even with the outdoor temp in the low 70s, hand-ripping 3/8" pieces of red oak out of an 8/4 scrap is hard work. Someone s going to get done grain that was previously "too interesting to use" though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, isn't this what your frame saw is for?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eh, I'm getting through it, Kenny. Having a saw tuned for red oak, rather than softwoods like my Japanese carpentry saw is, would make it a lot easier.

I did get some really pretty cherry that a cow-order resawed to 1/4 and then gave it to me after his electric planer chewed the heck out of it because of the "interesting" grain. I'm finding it easy to work with, so hand tools win on that front. Plus I started working before 7am. Pretty sure the neighbors wouldn't dig a bandsaw early in the morning.

Just about got all the wood dimensioned, though. Time to start on the joinery next.

Oh, and the drink this morning is Mountain Dew Throwback. The Mike's bottle is just to check the fit of things.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it is, Bill. But with a 30" long blade, it's a little unwieldy for cutting such small pieces of wood. I'm going to have to make a baby frame saw for little stuff, I think.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yeah, it is, Bill. But with a 30" long blade, it s a little unwieldy for cutting such small pieces of wood. I m going to have to make a baby frame saw for little stuff, I think.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ah ok. I thought the saw you made was perfect for this. Didn't realize the size of the frame would be an issue and figured it just provide a longer stroke allowing you to use your body as well as arms. What size would be appropriate?


----------



## HokieKen

It's rare that it's so nasty in my shop that I can't take it. But by God, I ain't doing it today! At least not all day. It's only 85 but I spent an hour cleaning up and putting some finish on vise chops and sweated through my shirt and couldn't keep the sweat out of my eyes. Hopefully it'll rain soon and I can get in there this evening.

Bill, you wanna swing down and wash my truck? I'll give you a dollar and 2 beers ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Dave (AZ Dave), what kind of epoxy is that you use for your fills? Is it food safe?

Is there another way to cut a sliding dovetail? ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What size would be appropriate?


Not sure. Maybe a 15" blade with the sides of the frame 3-4" closer to the blade? And I'd want a less aggressive blade. With the big boy, I make between a quarter and a half per stroke in 8/4 oak. In a little piece of 8/4 like this, I'd have to reposition the wood in the vise every two strokes. Or get a sawing bench and a regular rip-saw.

Still figuring some of this out. Even the experts don't always agree what's right for hand-tool-only work, since almost everyone goes to a bandsaw or table saw at some point.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, the food-grade epoxy I use is Max Clear Grade but it's clear, not pretty like Dave's stuff. But I've used it as a finish and am pretty happy with it.

If I make a drinking box, it will probably have that epoxy as a finish.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, I have used system 3 like all the big guys do and find it's damn expensive for how much I use so now I always buy this:

EPOXY RESIN CRYSTAL CLEAR 1 Gallon Kit. FOR SUPER GLOSS COATING AND TABLETOPS https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NLPCA5Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_OhmDzb046DG1S

I don't know if it's food safe but there will be a finish on top of that cheese board you see. That Mulberry is the worst piece I've ever done with a giant hole all the way through. It took a lot and I'll still have to fill more. Then I'll sand it flat. There will be less blue than what you see there now but still a lot which she will like better than the wood.

Dave, not tapered but it is slid down from the top. It was kind of fun to do it on the router. Made for a quick deal for a project that's kind of trivial around here. Just needs to look nicer than my 5 minute shop built one.

Good work on the hand resaw Dave. FYI, the bandsaw isn't loud at all. Just sayin. I'm with Kenny on this one resaws and rips are not hand tool operations for me. I do enjoy pretty much everything else though depending on time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, I add dyes, color, metal, stone, whatever to mine when I use it but it's clear when I start.


----------



## robscastle

I was going to particapate but got thirsty meanwhile


----------



## HokieKen

Now that's a tote Robert!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Robert. We talked about making a growler tote at some point, but given this crowd, it rapidly spun off to a keg tote. 8/4 red oak was the lumber of choice, I believe.


----------



## doubleG469

well A/C guy is replacing a capacitor and feeling aome cooler air now! thank God! In glue up, and final sanding plus some decorative touches I hope to add.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Gary. Hope the AC catches up soon for ya!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. I'm in the second of four glue-ups, and am out of clamps. Or surface to clamp to. I've even got all four of my new Woodpecker corner clamps in the game, *plus* the frame clamps I got from Pooh. I'm pretty sure there's a simpler way to have done this, but what the heck. I needed a break, anyhow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Had plans of a nice laid back day of planing some wood, working on my knife and swap project. Not to happen. *Does anyone else hate plumbing as much as I do!* Traps are clear, but after plunging for six hours, water still won't go down in kitchen and bathroom sink! Tub and toilet ok. Guess call a plumber tomorrow. Dam it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ugh. Plumbing and masonry are the two home improvement things I just won't tackle. Had my entire upstairs bathroom back up this spring. Fought it for a week before calling the plumber. Yuck! Sorry, Jeff.

Looks like Bill missed dinner. We enjoyed the pork chops, corn, and pineapple without you. Washed it down with blood orange soda.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ugh. Plumbing and masonry are the two home improvement things I just won t tackle. Had my entire upstairs bathroom back up this spring. Fought it for a week before calling the plumber. Yuck! Sorry, Jeff.
> 
> Looks like Bill missed dinner. We enjoyed the pork chops, corn, and pineapple without you. Washed it down with blood orange soda.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh no! Not soda and those beautiful pork chops :O Ah it's my fault. I let you down. Won't happen again


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks Jeff! At least you made enough on Saturday to pay for Sunday's problem :-/


----------



## HokieKen

Well, Bill never reported back on this one so I guess I'll have to find out for myself ;-0


----------



## HokieKen

I won't buy it again. But, Gary and Pooh, you guys may dig it. Very "bourbany" flavor and aftertaste. I bet Bill likes/liked it too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Victory is mine, the water is flowing again. I am a beast! (With my Sons help). Drilled the pipe (to drain the water in a bucket), cut the pipe, used a long piece of rough wood (square dowel size) to stick in there and twist and pulled out a hair ball the cat would have been proud of! Broke the coupling and had to do a speed run to hardware store and went with a rubber sleeve. Now maybe tomorrow I can play with my wood working toys!


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny I have not seen that one before.

Gary, I have not tried that one yet. I am a fan Basil Haden's or Bulliet.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well, Bill never reported back on this one so I guess I ll have to find out for myself ;-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL That's the only one I have yet to drink. Tonight I had the Namaste White. I'll let ya' know if it's a thumbs up or down 

By the way, the corner deli down the block from me carries Dogfish Head. Haven't checked all the flavors yet


----------



## HokieKen

I kinda like the Namaste White Bill. May be too light for you. The Dark IPA is more like a Porter than an IPA in my opinion. I think you'll dig it.

Dogfish Head is kinda hit or miss. They have a few beers I like but an ass-load I don't.


----------



## HokieKen

Great news Jeff. Now you can get back to swap business tomorrow while us schmucks go back to slavin' for the man ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I kinda like the Namaste White Bill. May be too light for you. The Dark IPA is more like a Porter than an IPA in my opinion. I think you ll dig it.
> 
> Dogfish Head is kinda hit or miss. They have a few beers I like but an ass-load I don t.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I probably wouldn't like ass-load either, but the Namaste was pretty good for a Summer brew.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Great news Jeff. Now you can get back to swap business tomorrow while us schmucks go back to slavin for the man ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


And I won't have to give what I made yesterday to a plumber! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh no! Not soda and those beautiful pork chops :O Ah it s my fault. I let you down. Won t happen again


It probably will happen again, but don't sweat it. We like the soda, and I bought half a pig last month so I've got more than a dozen packages of pork chops in the freezer.



> Victory is mine, the water is flowing again.


Nice work, Jeff! Now you can spend the money on more wood instead of a plumber!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

27 posts in 51 minutes. We have to rush to the link!!!

The only person around here I know that gets 27 posts in 51 minutes their name starts with a K and rhymes with Lenny

Good job Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Hello gentlemans. I like to make the things of woodens with my planer tools. If we share pictures of you I love you long time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of loving long time. I'll post more stuff completely unrelated to the beer swap.

I tried my bandsaw mill today for the first time and I love it long time. Holy cow much better than a chainsaw. Only downside is the 12" capacity.

The olive isn't the greatest but I'll get some 4" x 24" boards out of it.




























I also found another full log and two more half logs of that pink swirly stuff everyone loves. I'll mill it down tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Man that is awesome Dave. That wood is gorgeous and it looks like the mill made nice even slabs. You build a mill or buy one?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They are pretty much dead even except for one mistake on each log which was my fault in the positioning. I made the same mistake twice so after a couple more times I might not do it again but it's not a big mistake. One board on each log tappers some.ive been using a chain saw to mill and hate it. This is actually pretty cool. It's all done on the bandsaw with a 1" blade. The blade should be changed soon but I'll milk it longer. When I bought the bandsaw from AZWoody, it came with one of the highland resaw blades and one carbide tipped one still new so I'll switch to the carbide one soon.

It's the one I built.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. For some reason I thought the slabs were wider than resaw capacity on a bandsaw. Man that's awesome. Bet that'll save a ton of time over chainsaw work.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah these pieces aren't huge but most of my projects aren't huge. So it works. Most are 2-3' long.

The olive is over 2' the Sissoo or shasheem (sp?) is about 18". Still have A LOT of logs left. All craigslist finds so it's free. Can't beat it. Plus, you know my commitment to work mainly with AZ woods other than the few times I stumble on something cheap or free. Oh and pens, I'll use anything from anywhere for pens.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finally getting something done for the swap. Got a good (but tricky) plan drawn up, took the DeWalt outside and fired it up on some Gummy cherry, walnut and silver maple. That cherry gave me and the planer a fit! Guess it's where I'm getting to the end of my stock I got back in the early spring.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I made some progress tonight, too.










Turns out, some of my "scraps" are dang purty once a guy slaps some oil on 'em.


----------



## HokieKen

That is mighty handsome Dave. Just like you!

Jeff, figured wood and power planers often don't get along well. Best you can do is fight the good fight and then scrape or sand the crap out of it ;-)

I earned this today. Just for being me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thing is, I'm pretty sure that's not even the prettiest scrap I'm using. I don't think it's even the prettiest one I put oil on tonight. And if my other idea goes well, and the weather cooperates so I get enough shop time, it's the "backup build."

I fought some figured wood tonight too. Set my #2 smoother to take off a couple mils per stroke and gentled around a nasty knot. Think that's going to end up being the prettiest scrap. I also have seven different kinds of wood involved so far, and I haven't even dug through the imports. Fun!


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Dave. I love it when I can make some room in the scrap bin(s) and build something cool at the same time.


----------



## HokieKen

Btw, that Torpedo Extra IPA is good if you like earthy, hoppy IPAs. If you don't, then you'll hate it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Aww hell. It's Monday and there's only one lonely beer left in the fridge. I'm gonna treat myself and have 2 in one day. Not a frequent occurrence believe it or not!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'd hate it.

Awesome job guys. Seriously I can't wait for the reveals on this one. You guys rock.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I agree, Kenny. Plus I've resawed or ripped three different kinds of wood by hand. Don't much like hemlock, but at least any mistakes are over quickly. Red oak is pretty well behaved, except for where knots make it too pretty for anything structural. And whatever maple it is that I have sure ain't rock maple. Which is probably just as well.


----------



## HokieKen

I tried to work on my project this evening. Can you believe I'm gonna have to build a jig just to make this thing?! Geeze, I thought this was supposed to be a quick build…

No worries though, I have time. Dave, you still have until Friday to jump in! As of now, it's 7 of us studs. Which, honestly, is a little better than I expected


----------



## duckmilk

> Aww hell. It s Monday and there s only one lonely beer left in the fridge. I m gonna treat myself and have 2 in one day. Not a frequent occurrence believe it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha! I get nervous when there are only 12 left in the fridge


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We'll see I've thought about it a few times.


----------



## HokieKen

I get kinda excited when I get down to 1 or 2 Duck. Means I get to go pick a new batch


----------



## HokieKen

> We'll see I've thought about it a few times.
> 
> - ki7hy


You know you're going to…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> We'll see I've thought about it a few times.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> You know you re going to…
> 
> - HokieKen


I did just mill a bunch of wood. I blew a tire though today so I didn't even come close to as much done as I wanted.


----------



## HokieKen

You're still going to…

Blew a tire on a vehicle or on your bandsaw?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The bandsaw. It broke then wrapped around the top wheel. Scared the you know what out of me.

It's the original rubber one so I'll order a set of the urethane ones for it. Never had that happen before.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I did join it would only be because of the great group who's in it. That's literally the only reason.

Oh and just in case I do get in. One word.

hefeweizen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

De Plane De Plane


----------



## HokieKen

This project was recently posted:



And, yes, I commented and pointed him to this thread ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> De Plane De Plane
> 
> - ki7hy


That's pretty sweet. I'd love to have one. I just don't think I will ever be able to bring myself to spend more money on a hand plane than I did on my table saw.


----------



## HokieKen

I just ran across this story on one of my local craft brewery's sites. It's beer and woodworking in one, how could I not link it in this thread?!


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool read Kenny. It says that the chestnut is not entirely extinct, which I have heard before. Do you have any information about what is "brewing" (hehe) for the recovery efforts?


----------



## HokieKen

No I don't Duck. I know there are a handful around here. I have a small piece from an old family farm that burned down back in the 50s. It's set aside for a special project when I figure out what that is ;-)

The tap handles at Parkway really are amazing. I had no idea they were handmade from Chestnut!


----------



## duckmilk

Read my email Kenny


----------



## DavePolaschek

Made a tiny bit of progress on my swap item yesterday. Probably nothing more until the weekend. Up to seven different species of wood in it so far, and will probably use at least two more before I'm done.










That knotty oak found a use, which is nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Well boys, I went out last night and grabbed a waterfowl. I took that thing home, tied its wings down, grabbed a bucket and went to work on its nipples.

So, now we have duckmilk ! We're up to 8 ;-) And, I'm sure AZ Dave will follow soon…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well boys, I went out last night and grabbed a waterfowl. I took that thing home, tied its wings down, grabbed a bucket and went to work on its nipples.
> 
> So, now we have duckmilk ! We re up to 8 ;-) And, I m sure AZ Dave will follow soon…
> 
> - HokieKen


Awesome! Welcome Duck! You spoke of wormy chestnut. My BIL gave me a big box full of his "scraps" from when he did wood work. Small projects only but very beautiful when used!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, duck! Nice work, Kenny!

Monday's the name-picking, right?


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Caution-Woodworker venting!*
*Murphy's Law, Mr. Murphy*, bad guy. He has been camped out at my house ALL WEEK! 
*Sunday:* Drains quit working. All day plunger job til I cut the pipes and cleared them. He broke the part I needed to fix it so I had to make a 6:30 speed run to store before it closed.
*Monday:* Gonna plane some wood. Mr. Murphy said "I'll help". He did. Twisted my wood and dirtied my rollers. We both had a rough time. Well, I did. Didn't seem to bother him!
*Tuesday:* Gonna work on my tools after I mowed two yard. Mr. Murphy said "wait for me"! First the band saw, replace the blade. He then reminded my that I use a 70.5 blade not a 72.5 like I bought. So Let's do the chop saw, Trying to get the cover plate off when the phone rang. Mr Murphy gave my Son a flat tire. Rode out to help him change it and Sir Murphy let all the air out of the spare! Got it done and the security adapter for his lugs jumped into the quarter panel jack storage. (I think Murph put it there). Unable to be reached. Solution, start removing interior parts. Not done yet!
*Wednesday:* today. Woke up at 6:30 with my wife telling me the toilet almost overflowed. Checked it, stopped up, My Murphy took a massive dump I guess. By 7:00 I was outside with a snake, rubber gloves and going at it. Finally got it cleared. 
Right now I'm scared to leave the house! I need a way to kick Mr. Murphy's ass! Sorry about this post guys, just needed to vent a bit. I know fellow woodworkin' men would understand.


----------



## HokieKen

> Welcome, duck! Nice work, Kenny!
> 
> Monday s the name-picking, right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You got it. I might get them out this weekend but no promises. Monday at the latest. We just have to wait for Dave to sign up by Friday.



> ... I know fellow woodworkin men would understand.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You bet buddy. We've all had those days/weeks/months… Look on the bright side, everyone's alive and healthy right? You can exchange a bandsaw blade. If tearing that car down is too big a chore, call advance or auto zone. The lend tools at no charge and may have the adapter you need. FWIW, I'd take them bastards off and chuck 'em in the woods and get regular old lug nuts to replace them. If the wheels are that nice and somebody really wants them, they have their own security key. And, at least the toilet only "almost" overflowed. You got that one cleared up too. You're whippin' him, Mr. Murphy will tuck tail and run soon if he hasn't already ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the positives Ken…. He'll figure out soon enough I got his number!


----------



## PoohBaah

I have two finals this week and then finally I will have some free time to get into the shop. Even better is that the weather is suppose to be in the upper 70's and low humidity which is about 20 degrees cooler than it has been running. I am ready to relax in the shop. I have my design in mind and all the wood already procured so its on to the races. I had the beer procured but it seems that I keep drinking the stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Good for you Pooh! I'd recommend you buy your swap beer the night before you ship. That way you don't have as long to restrain yourself ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or have everyone post their favorite "types" so everyone might get something they will enjoy??

An IPA would just sit forever at my house.


----------



## HokieKen

I plan to suggest that everyone post their preferences right after we assign names. That way you can check on your recipient when it's in the front of your mind.

I'll make sure your sender knows you want Hefes… AFTER you sign up…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny. Any non drinkers sign up?


----------



## HokieKen

> Funny. Any non drinkers sign up?
> 
> - ki7hy


Nope. I offered to let them 'cause I thought Josh and Dan wanted in but then they both declined. Unless somebody else pops up, it's all beer on this one.


----------



## HokieKen

Up to 9 now fellas. Dave (AZ Dave) quit pretending like he has enough self control to set a swap out. 

You fellas hit up your buddy lists and see if anybody on there might want in that might not have seen the thread or know we're doing it. Welcome the non-drinkers in too. I've had some interest but apparently nobody wants to be the only non-drinker participating. Make sure they know as long as they don't mind sending beer to somebody that we'll make sure nobody sends it to them!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I might ship a mead if it's still any good. We'll see.

I was gonna say that Pooh should buy on the way to the UPS store. Hard to drink it up that way.


----------



## PoohBaah

It not that I have an issue of drinking it more of an issue of getting it. I live in the country so its a 15 minute drive to town to get to any grocery stores or any place that may sell beer and then its hard to find local craft beer from Lafayette, Indy or up in the Region. It is a 45 minute drive to any city per say and that is Lafayette which has a few breweries now. So when I do get my hands on some nicer beers I tend to want to imbibe a bit more than normal.

No worries though I have a few choice beers that I plan on sending depending on the recips tastes. I can hit it to any field on that front.


----------



## HokieKen

> I might ship a mead if it s still any good…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Never had mead. Always thought it sounded yummy though. I'll have to see if anyone has it around here…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not many commercial meads out there, and many that are called mead are grain spirits and honey-flavor.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now that you describe that Dave I think I've had a mead before in Florida. Actually, a few of them in one night. From what I remember, it was pretty unique. It was good stuff…. From what I remember.


----------



## HokieKen

> Not many commercial meads out there, and many that are called mead are grain spirits and honey-flavor.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Quick google suggests that there may be an emerging craft Mead movement. There's even instructions on home brewing it including bee-keeping!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. It's been growing since the early 90s. Wrote a book on making mead back in the day.


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap! You really did! That's awesome and going on my to-do list


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's most of a 5 gallon keg of apricot mead that I brewed almost a decade ago in my basement. Still held pressure when I checked on it this evening. I'll probably be sending a bottle of that along with the beer holder. As you control the distribution of addresses….

Just sayin'

But then again, I drink Mike's. And Hamm's.

Do ya feel lucky, punk?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got one of those "Mr. Beer" sets for christmas a few years ago and some mixes. Still have it. May be time to give it another go! With Daves recipes.


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Dave, I read the recipe and must say that is an interesting process. I didn't know what mead was, but now I do. Thank you sir.


----------



## PoohBaah

Dave, here is a pretty good place in Indianapolis called New Day https://www.newdaycraft.com that does meads and ciders. They have a pretty fine selection and wife is even a big fan of their stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Beer isn't much harder than cooking Campbell's Soup. Mead doesn't even require cooking, so it's pretty easy. But cleanliness is big. Don't want the wrong yeast setting up shop in your booze-to-be.

Anyway. Haven't done it for almost a decade. Too many hobbies, and not enough time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the pointer, Pooh. My sweetie's sister lives down thataway, so maybe we'll get a chance to check it out some day.


----------



## duckmilk

The brewery next door makes about 10 - 12 different beers, but, for sale, they only bottle 4 kinds currently. It is a new brewery. However the brewmaster told me he could maybe help me out with some that are not currently bottled. I'll have to see how that works out. Whatever, someone will be getting some good beer and some firewood ;-P They also make the best rootbeer I have ever tasted. Glad I joined this group. You guys are fun.

This afternoon I had to haul in some hay that was baled today on our place. Not something you can do from a horse. If you look hard in the first picture, between the trees and the horse barn and between the two barns, you will see some water. That is Lake Ray Roberts in north central Texas and is where we live 



















Sorry, not wearing my cowboy hat. 97 deg. and humid as all get out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pooh mentioned ciders….a cider sounds good right now.


----------



## doubleG469

> Sorry, not wearing my cowboy hat. 97 deg. and humid as all get out.
> 
> - duckmilk


hey duck don't bash 97º, at least it wasn't 100º!! And besides, that's why they make cold beer..


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You guys are fun.


I'm sure that's just the beer talking. ;-).


----------



## HokieKen

I definitely have home-brewing on the short list of hobbies to tackle. I think I may try a batch of mead too Dave. I bookmarked your book and will definitely use it! I read through the equipment section real quick and it looks like I could do a batch for no more than the cost of the ingredients 



> The brewery next door makes about 10 - 12 different beers, but, for sale, they only bottle 4 kinds currently. It is a new brewery. However the brewmaster told me he could maybe help me out with some that are not currently bottled. I ll have to see how that works out. Whatever, someone will be getting some good beer and some firewood ;-P They also make the best rootbeer I have ever tasted. Glad I joined this group. You guys are fun.
> ...
> - duckmilk


We're glad you joined too Duck! Other than the fact that you out in that field man-handling that hay makes me feel completely inadequate as a man that is…

I don't know about anybody else but, I'd LOVE a good "craft" rootbeer if you get my name! Does the brewery next door have a website? Just curious, I like to peruse craft beer sites 

So, it's hot enough that you can't wear your cowboy hat huh? Well then, WTF are you doing with jeans and work gloves on?! ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said above, I'm interested in craft brewery's web sites. Anybody got any local ones they can link to? Then if there's a particular beer we're interested in from one, we can "request" it just in case you get our name )

Here are some small breweries near me:

Parkway Brewery
Soaring Ridge
Big Lick
Twin Creeks
Flying Mouse
Starr Hill
Devil's Backbone

And here are 2 that are new to the area but have breweries elsewhere (both of them have beers that are incredible!)
Ballast Point
Deschutes

Got some to post? Put them up! If we get enough, I'll edit the OP and put the links up there so they're all in one place.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's one just four min. from my house. http://paintedpeakbrewing.com/home/ Just not open yet. Should open when the town has it's Octoberfest on main street.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I bookmarked your book and will definitely use it!


Might want to make a copy, Kenny. I've been threatening to pull down my website for a couple years, as it runs me $40/month to keep it up, and I'm too lazy to move it to cheaper hosting.

I've got Insight Brewing and Norseman Distillery just down the street from me. Minneapolis and St. Paul have a ton of craft breweries, but I keep coming back to things from Summit and Schell's


----------



## HokieKen

I see good stuff at all of those Dave. (Except Norseman - just beer for me)

I've been watching for painted peak Jeff. They've been planning for a while and I'm looking forward to trying their brews. Hopefully they get distributed up this way.


----------



## PoohBaah

Some of my favorites include:

People's Brewery http://www.peoplesbrew.com/

Sun King Brewery http://www.sunkingbrewing.com/phone/index.html

And when I can find it some of my favorites come from 3 Floyd's Brewery https://www.3floyds.com

They continually get votes one of the best microbreweries in the nation and have possibly the best IPA I have drank.


----------



## HokieKen

Added a link section to the OP to get them all in one place.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was going to go over to SanTan for the beers I'll ship but I'm second guessing it now since it looks like they only sell beer in cans. I never knew that. I've eaten here many times but never bought any beer to take home, always from the tap at the bar. Something about a beer in a can makes it less of a beer to me even though these are pretty good beers, I might have to go to another brewery.

https://santanbrewing.com/


----------



## HokieKen

Lots of breweries are going to cans instead of bottles. The reasoning behind it is sound, light and oxygen both have negative effects on the beer so cans are better in those respects. I'm like you though, it still sticks in my head that good beers come in bottles. I don't know why, I rarely drink a beer out of anything other than a mug, pint glass or tulip glass.

But yeah, nothing wrong with beers in a can. Used to be a problem because cans were made by soldering the seams with tin solder which leeched into the brew and affected taste. That's no longer how it's done though.

I would be more comfortable shipping bottles though. Pressure changes and heat could possibly cause cans to rupture.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's why beer bottles are primarily brown in color.

I'll look around for another brewery that sells take home beers. Pressure changes could be a factor, I doubt heat will though. They are coming from AZ in the summer.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Been fighting a cold so haven't done much of anything other than try to rest and get rid of it asap. But in the shop today with a teaser


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That s why beer bottles are primarily brown in color.


Hop oils go skunky when exposed to light. Except there's a treatment that can be done which prevents that. It's why Miller High Life could be sold in clear bottles.

The big boys all use hops that have been treated (sorry, don't remember the specifics of the treatment), but smaller brewers don't.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Also, uncoated aluminum cans will impart a taste. Keystone plastic-lined their cans, solving that problem. Pretty sure everyone does that for cans now.


----------



## HokieKen

Either way, all my beers either come in a bottle or an amber growler and get poured into a glass mug. And that's the way I like it. Uh-huh, Uh-huh.

Bill, that is seriously sexy! I'm pretty sure I know what it is but I won't say 'cause I wouldn't want to spoil anyone's surprise. But that wood combination is pure bad-assery.


----------



## HokieKen

> Also, uncoated aluminum cans will impart a taste. Keystone plastic-lined their cans, solving that problem. Pretty sure everyone does that for cans now.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


From what I read they're all coated now.


----------



## builtinbkyn

lol it's a tote handle. I think everyone knew that lol Bet you don't know what the woods are


----------



## HokieKen

Maple, Jatoba and Ebony


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Been fighting a cold so haven t done much of anything other than try to rest and get rid of it asap. But in the shop today with a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Look at all you guys and your nice straight grained wood.

Awesome Bill. I have a guess too but I'm probably way off. Looks super clean and neat buddy. Love it.

I don't have a teaser yet but should this weekend.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looked like a tote handle to me too.

Some of us aren't making a traditional tote so it still could have been a "secret" kind of.


----------



## HokieKen

Ok, here's a teaser for y'all.










And, yes, I really am using those in my project ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know what Kenny's doing. Sorry buddy to blow the surprise but I can't help myself.

When you have too many beers it's tough to hold a tote or keep track of one so Kenny is putting one on wheels that you pull behind you and tie it to your belt loop. GENIUS!


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, close though. Once I get to the point that I can't hold the tote, the pants are long-since gone. So, I had to work around the belt loop thing. Now it'll tie on via a spiked dog collar.


----------



## doubleG469

I have so got to get a lathe, I'm over here struggling to make a 3/4" dowel with the help of a 2×4, forstner bit and a chisel…. And Bill throws up that beauty… I feel sad… Oh well time for beer!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ok, here s a teaser for y all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, I really am using those in my project ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Wrong on the wood species 

I know what you're using those for - to roll on down to the store to pick up my brews lol Man you on those rollerblades swinging the Thor hammer has to be a scary sight lol Oh wearing a green fez too lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Been fighting a cold so haven t done much of anything other than try to rest and get rid of it asap. But in the shop today with a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Look at all you guys and your nice straight grained wood.
> 
> Awesome Bill. I have a guess too but I'm probably way off. Looks super clean and neat buddy. Love it.
> 
> I don't have a teaser yet but should this weekend.
> 
> - ki7hy


Wish I had non-straight grained wood, but it is what it is  I need to make a trip to a mill or something. I'll be back in Pittsburgh in the middle of August. Any places out there for wood?


----------



## HokieKen

> Wrong on the wood species
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Really? I would have swore that was Maple in the middle. Cherry? The other must be Paduak or Bubinga then.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a couple of lumber options actually so I could go buy some of the regular nice easy woods but that requires me to buy it and why would I want easy wood to work with when I look perfectly fine growing more grey hair??

PA should have good stuff I would think.

I think the woods are Paduak, ebony, and looks like olive but that's spendy everywhere else. So I'm not sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wish I had non-straight grained wood


I've been using knotty bits from oak, walnut, and cherry for accents. Need to post another teaser tonight after I finish resawing some 3/4" stock down to two 1/4" pieces, but no traveling needed, and I got the gnarly wood at a discount because I was willing to ask "Hey, the end of this piece is all gnarly, give it to me for 20% off?"


----------



## builtinbkyn

The only one that is partially correct is the ebony. It's epoxy with ebony fines.


----------



## HokieKen

Middle could be Pine I guess? Maybe Mesquite on the ends.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Middle could be Pine I guess? Maybe Mesquite on the ends.
> 
> - HokieKen


Bzzzzzzt! Time is up. No more guesses. Wrong :O

Man I hate sanding especially today 'cause I'm sick. But I was going stir crazy at home.


----------



## HokieKen

Bull Sugar. That's Maple and Jatoba. I don't care what you say. ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bull Sugar. That s Maple and Jatoba. I don t care what you say. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


The saying is bull taco lol These are very rare species I saved for a special project


----------



## PoohBaah

> These are very rare species I saved for a special project
> 
> - builtinbkyn


They must be that exotic pallet wood species.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> These are very rare species I saved for a special project
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> They must be that exotic pallet wood species.
> 
> - PoohBaah


LOL well this isn't pallet wood, not that they couldn't use it of course


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rosewood and chestnut?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I meant redwood….damn autocorrect.


----------



## builtinbkyn

No much more rare than those.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cedar and pine…..scraps from your pergola build?


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL nope.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK, I'm done…..was fun though.


----------



## HokieKen

Has one of those been dyed Bill? Is that Oak and Ash? If so, that's funny.


----------



## doubleG469

I was gonna say oak and ash


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If it is, it's definitely red oak. 

I don't care what it is, it looks fantastic Bill. Guessing was still fun.


----------



## builtinbkyn

No. Ok I'm having a vodka martini while waiting for dinner to arrive, so I can say, they're ….......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

sapeli and poplar :O Man this was so easy. I can't believe no one got even one of them.

Kenny, the Indian Brown IPA is going with my Chinese tonight. It's tangerine beef and a bit spicy so I figured that would pair well with it. I'll let you know.


----------



## HokieKen

Makes sense. India and China are both in Asia ;-P

It still doesn't look like Sapele or Poplar.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Makes sense. India and China are both in Asia ;-P
> 
> It still doesn t look like Sapele or Poplar.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yup. Figured if it's a little bitter it will cut thru the spice or at least be able to stand up to it.

LOL well that's because I used my mojo on them  But that's what they are. I've had this 8' piece of 4/4 poplar laying on the rack for a year and thought this would be a good project for a little of it. I have to say, poplar can pretty up nicely with sanding to a really fine grit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Silver maple and ceder


----------



## duckmilk

> hey duck don t bash 97º, at least it wasn t 100º!! And besides, that s why they make cold beer..
> 
> - doubleG469


I was drinking cold beer. You wouldn't think I was going to haul hay without one did you? (and heat index was probably 101 - 102)

And yes Dave P, the beer was talking ;-)

Visited with the brewmaster today after work and, sadly, they are no longer making root beer  They owners told him it was taking up too much of his time and to concentrate on beer only. He did let me sample a couple that I haven't tried before.

Here's the link to the brewery. You have to be 21 to enter. sorry ki7hy.

https://www.wpbrewing.com/

Kenny, big lick sounds good to me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Silver maple and ceder
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You got it Jeff!!! Just in time! 



> Here s the link to the brewery. You have to be 21 to enter. sorry ki7hy.
> 
> https://www.wpbrewing.com/
> 
> - duckmilk


I'll be 40 this year Duck. I only act 11.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of age, everyone involved in this swap is over 21 right? I know for sure several of you are but there's a couple people I don't know. We need to be sure on this one.

Kenny, you might want to edit the first post rules to be 21 to sign up in case we steal that for another beer swap in the future.


----------



## jeffswildwood

For real? I got it? (What did I win!) I had a feeling about the silver maple as I had a tree fall in my yard last year and had it milled, the ceder was a guess!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No Jeff, you didn't, sorry. Bill posted the results before you posted your guess and I thought it was funny you still guessed.

My newest and last guess is sapeli and poplar. Which is right because that was Bill's guess and I think he's right.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you ship UPS, and properly declare it as alcohol, you can have the "must be 21 to accept package" flag set.

Not certain about today, but a decade ago, UPS was the only shipper that would handle alcohol. Homebrewers would ship "active yeast culture in nutrient solution" via the USPS though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, "yeast sample" seems to be the way for this kind of thing. It's not a lie technically so it works.

I haven't really figured out my shipping method yet. Not sure if I'm going to do the USPS thing or not. It's easiest for me but UPS is likely what I'll end up doing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> No Jeff, you didn t, sorry. Bill posted the results before you posted your guess and I thought it was funny you still guessed.
> 
> My newest and last guess is sapeli and poplar. Which is right because that was Bill s guess and I think he s right.
> 
> - ki7hy


Got me, caught, hook,line and sinker.


----------



## HokieKen

Anyone who isn't 21 or older needs to PM me. Otherwise it is assumed that by signing up and not PMing me, you are of age.


----------



## jeffswildwood

When I stop at a beer store and they ask for my I.D, I tell them I know why they asked. To see if I am too old for it.

When I turned 18 the drinking age was lowered to 18. When I turned 21, it was raised back to 21. Just lucky birth year I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't been carded since I was 15. I looked about 30 in high school. It was cool then. Sucked when I really was 30…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

But now you look exactly like Thor. Quit complaining.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here's a bit of a teaser pic! Note the bad burn in the cherry.


----------



## duckmilk

AZ Dave, I've got you beat by 24 years. I was actually carded a few months ago, really?, with this grey moustache? However, the head hair is still its natural color.



> Yeah, "yeast sample" seems to be the way for this kind of thing. It s not a lie technically so it works.
> 
> - ki7hy


I was gonna put "frozen sperm samples" on my box.

Just finished hauling more hay (with cold beer). Before that, I had to bury our eldest barn cat. Just a guess, but probably 18 years old. We were wondering what the smell in our barn was, finally found him today. His name was bearskin, he trained a bunch of other barn cats and a dog. Good barn cat. I poured some beer on top of the grave when I was done.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, first of all I am sorry about your cat.

Second, you CANNOT word that story like you did and not expect what follows. Not from a mind as juvenille as mine. I'm very sorry but….

You shouldn't waste beer on 18 year-old p~$$y. Especially if it smells bad.

I'm horrible.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry, I shouldn't have posted the cat story here. Hey, he was a good cat. I'm not grieving, just gave him what I thought was proper, and it wasn't a good beer  And he had been stinking for a while. Our dog finally led me to him, eewww!

So what do you think about sperm sample on the box?

Edit: should be horse semen


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. I was just trying to give you a chuckle Duck ;-)

Sperm sample is no good. If they think that's sperm from a stud like you, it'll be on the black market that evening!


----------



## doubleG469

heck Duck i was going to say go for it, especially if its not coming to my house. dont need that kinda judgement from the mail man… hahaha


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Duck just ignore Kenny. He's not a pet lover at all even if it's a working pet like that cat. Sorry to hear about your barn cat. Sounds like a good tool for many years.

Jeff, I am intrigued by the curves on that. Can't wait to see it.

Everyone, keep the teasers coming! Everyone loves teasers. Except the thought of Kenny naked on his rollerblades wearing his green cape holding the Thor hammer and turning circles in the street in front of his house waiting for the mail carrier. While pitching a different kind of tent this time.


----------



## duckmilk

^ and waiting for his shipment of horse semen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

^that


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck I am truly sorry about your cat. Must have been one heck of a cat to last that many years. Can you imagine the number of mice he laid waste to over the years? I, myself have five cats. They do a good job and do become our friends.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man. Just read thru the last 18 or so posts. lol

Oh sorry about the barn cat Duck. He got a good burial though.

And I didn't write anything about Kenny being nekid on those rollerblades, 'cause I just couldn't imagine how horrific that would be for some poor child walking down the street to see :O Takes a warped mind to think of stuff like that DAVE.

Oh the Indian Brown was really nice with my Chinese. Had it while watching Garth sing to a woman who had chemo before heading to his concert.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Takes a warped mind to think of stuff like that DAVE.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Thank you sir.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I just gotta say that I'm glad I didn't read Dave's description of Kenny before bedtime. That sort of hing could give a guy nightmares.

Sorry about your cat, duck. Only kind of cat I've ever had time for was barn cats.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, there's also Boom Island Brewing as a "new" brewery not too far from me. haven't actually tried any of their stuff, but I've heard good things. Maybe this swap will get me to head up there and grab something.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Does this ever happen to you guy's? Last day or two I made a great amount of headway on my swap project. Really covered some ground. Then yesterday evening (after a beer or two) an inspiration hit me for a new design. One that I am sure no one has ever done and just totally awesome and very do able! IMO so cool that when I finish the one I'm working on, I may start this one! I just want to see what it looks like!


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze Louise you make one off-color comment about a dead cat and go away for a while and come back and the kids have wrecked the joint!

First, I can't roller blade naked Dave. I can't figure out how to keep from running over my junk. That's why I don't rollerblade. For the record though, Bill's right, the neighborhood kids freak out when I go to the mailbox with nothing but my green cape on. Their Mom's love it though ;-P

Bill, glad you liked the Indian Brown. In a blind test, I never would have labeled it an IPA but I know you like the darker beers with a little more robust flavor. Oh, that reminds me, here's a link to Dogfish Head. They're in Delaware but the distribute on most of the east coast. Lots of people like 'em. They have a huge lineup so it's hard not to like at least a few of theirs. Last I heard though, they were still a small, privately owned brewery so they get my respect.

Jeff, that teaser looks like something unique is going on down there! Can't wait to see it. Curious to see what your second design is going to be too! Cherry is the easiest wood in the world to work IMO EXCEPT it burns if you look at it funny. Router, table saw, bandsaw, sander - they all seem to burn it for me. Luckily the burn marks usually sand out easily.

FWIW, beer is technically carbonated, flavored water right? As far as shipping, I won't officially offer advice… If you want to be on the up-and-up, go to UPS. But I'm pretty sure the recipient will have to sign for it. Shouldn't be a big deal but just saying. Most of you know I sent Bill a sixer a while back. I also sent Pooh a couple with the last swap project. Y'all can ask them which method I used if you like ;-) Package it well in any case. Each bottle wrapped in bubble wrap or some cushion then put into a gallon ziplock is my preferred method. Then packing between them. The goal is that even if it breaks, it doesn't leak.

Alright boys, today is the last day to sign up. If you've got any buddies that want in, tell 'em to jump! I'll close it down at midnight eastern time tonight just to make an "official" deadline. Either way, we got a good turnout with some pretty cool guys (me excluded but I'm running it) and I have a feeling we'll see some really cool beer-related projects and some really good beers come out of it! And we'll be supporting local breweries (where applicable) so that's good for any community. Well, unless it's a dry community…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Welcome back Ken! Normally cherry is super easy to work with, not this cherry. It's like rock! It actually laughs at 80 grit. When 80 makes a smooth surface, you know it's different. But when you go up the grits with it, it gets smooth as glass!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have new ideas and designs pop into my head all the time, Jeff. That's part of why I usually build more than one item for any swap. And every project I complete usually means two or three more have been added to the to-do list.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sounds about right Dave!


----------



## PoohBaah

> First, I can t roller blade naked Dave. I can t figure out how to keep from running over my junk. That s why I don t rollerblade. For the record though, Bill s right, the neighborhood kids freak out when I go to the mailbox with nothing but my green cape on. Their Mom s love it though ;-P


I thought I had seen a picture of you skating before…....


----------



## HokieKen

HA! Nice shot Pooh  Guess that's what I get for sending you homework )


----------



## builtinbkyn

Stopped at the Beerworks on my way back from the shop. It's a love hate relationship with the place. The love part is they have maybe 500 different beers from all over the world. That's also the hate part lol It's just difficult to choose what I'm going home with. You can spend hours in there.

So today I picked up a hodgepodge of brews. A few different Weihenstephaners - the oldest brewery on the planet - and one I'm very interested in trying - Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock - read about this one on Beer Advocate. Also picked up a bomber (750ml bottle) of Pauwel Kwak a Belgian ale and a six of Peroni 

Had one of the Weihenstephaners with dinner. I think I'm saving the Urbock to have with a slice of German chocolate cake, followed by a stogie in the yard. Looks like the rain isn't coming after all 



















So whom ever I happen to get can expect some interesting brews in their package


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You are a snob Bill….someone will be lucky for sure.

Is the Urbock a little sweet then I take it? As I get older I actually tend to favor the sweeter type drinks for some reason.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> You are a snob Bill….someone will be lucky for sure.
> 
> Is the Urbock a little sweet then I take it? As I get older I actually tend to favor the sweeter type drinks for some reason.
> 
> - ki7hy


Lucky snob to have the Beerworks within walking distance lol

Here's the review of it on Beeradvocate. Sounds decadent 

I like all different foods and drinks. Each is unique and it's fun to try and pair them up. One thing I'll never ever drink again - Southern Comfort. As a kid, snuck a small bottle of it out of the house and proceeded to puke my guts out lol Lesson learned then, about drinking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It does sound interesting. The first review is "like pork, pulled pork, chared, earth, red wine….etc." Too much for my monkey brain but the other reviews make it sound far more intriguing to me. I'm not as adventurous as you are though.

I have the same story with tequila. When I was 18, a bunch of buddies and I went to Mexico and we got annihilated on tequila. I could taste it in my mouth for what seemed like a month. Puked like crazy. I hate the smell of it even today. Won't drink it.

I definitely like all foods and we try so many around my house. I like cooking fancy meals when I have the time, otherwise the wife cooks. My family gets a special meal every birthday of their choice. Last one was my 10 year old who wanted duck and a pork belly risotto. So I made it fancy with some squash in the risotto and a spicy cherry sauce for the duck. I'll have to say that one was a good one. I didn't pair any beer or wine with it though. My oldest one has a birthday soon and he said he wanted a cajun theme. Should be fun because I like spice. Spicy or just full of flavor spice.


----------



## HokieKen

Ain't they got no Pabst in that thar beerworx joint Bill?! ;-P

That wheat beer looks inviting. I went by the store today too. Got 5 I've never had and a Float Your Boat. I've been craving that one  Getting ready to go to the gym and "earn" it. Looking forward to it when I get home )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking like Thor doesn't come easy I suppose.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looking like Thor doesn t come easy I suppose.
> 
> - ki7hy


It used to. I hate to break it to you since it's coming up for you, but at 40 your body just says "FU, I'm done". Now I have to bust ass to look like Thor's lazy uncle with a thyroid disorder. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Looking like Thor doesn t come easy I suppose.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> It used to. I hate to break it to you since it s coming up for you, but at 40 your body just says "FU, I m done". Now I have to bust ass to look like Thor s lazy uncle with a thyroid disorder. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that's funny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hunting down breweries near me to see where I might go for bottles of brew and found a couple to add to the list that appear to sell bottles to go.

Dave, one is strictly a mead joint. I'll definitely have to swing by there.

https://www.azmeadco.com
http://www.azwbeer.com

I'm still looking for a place with more variety but I might end up at more than one spot to fill the 6 pack once I figure out my recipient and what their preferences are.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do have the stores like Bill has that has hundreds of craft beers from all over the world but I'm trying my best to get only local AZ brews and since I usually only use AZ woods I think I'll use walnut, cherry and maple for the item since I don't think you folks could handle too much AZ at once.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I hate to break it to you since it s coming up for you, but at 40 your body just says "FU, I m done". Now I have to bust ass to look like Thor s lazy uncle with a thyroid disorder. ;-)


Kenny, I hate to break it to you, man, but that doesn't get any easier when you cross 50.



> Dave, one is strictly a mead joint. I ll definitely have to swing by there.


Be interesting to hear what they make. I made a lot of meads dry, fruity and bubbly, but a lot of places make them still and sweet. Others spice the heck outta it. Kinda all over the map. Enjoy, though!

I had another teaser shot all ready to go, but my sweetie showed up and took me to dinner and distracted me from taking the photo for youse guys, so I guess I get to head out to the garage again in order to point my phone at some wood.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The menu they have looks decent to me. There's a few on there I wouldn't mind grabbing. Some are 10% while others are 8.5%. Hence the only time I've had a handful of mead in Florida I barely remember.

https://www.azmeadco.com/beers


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here we go. Seventh and eighth kinds of wood in my "beer holder."










One oiled, one still in progress. Back to shaping and sanding.


----------



## duckmilk

Bill and AZ Dave, bless your hearts ;-) I've been sick on beer, wine, bourbon, tequila etc. but you just gotta get back up on that horse when it throws ya. (Truthfully, I have never been sick on Southern Comfort cause I never liked it.)

"Last one was my 10 year old who wanted duck and a pork belly risotto. So I made it fancy with some squash in the risotto and a spicy cherry sauce for the duck. I'll have to say that one was a good one."

Poor duck

Finally got started on my plan A today. There is a high probability that it will fail. In that event, I hope my recipient likes firewood or smoking wood.

Teaser shot: tools used today:


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh now the weekend starts


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, the "brewery-next-door" makes one of those also. It was one I got to try yesterday. Very good.

Bought a 30 of Keystone yesterday, so I'm good till tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll have to give you Dave's name Duck. He LOVES Keystone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave P maybe. I haven't had a Keystone since I was "hey dude"ing it for beers in high school. I literally never had one after the age of 21 but probably 1000 before then.


----------



## duckmilk

I like many different beers, but Keystone helps me keep my girlish figure, plus working in the distillery…I've lost 20 lbs since I started there.


----------



## HokieKen

You need to support that "brewery next door" Duck. Sounds like they have some good brews if they have a Saison. It's not an easy beer to pull off well as I understand it. Well worth the effort IMO though.

Looks like is just the 8 of us fellas. I'll get out name assignments by Monday if not sooner. Just so y'all know, everyone will be getting my name ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll drink keystone, but generally it's too pricey for lawnmower beer and not anything I'm interested in as an occasion beer.

But then I brewed for years and made all sorts of things. The garlic ale went real well with pizza. The barley wine was 13% or so when the yeast finally gave up. Meads were all over the map. Maple wine was yummy, but it's kind of weird having maple flavor when all the sweetness has been fermented away.

Anyway, don't drink a ton any more, but as excuses go, this seems like a pretty good 'un.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ahhhh now the weekend starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That was a good one Kenny.

Duck, I'll drink bourbon, scotch and whiskey but man, like Dave, can't even stand the smell of Southern Comfort. That said, there's a couple of mixed drinks that have it as an ingredient that I'll drink if offered one lol Guess drinking SC at age 11 or 12 probably wasn't the best idea I ever had lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ain t they got no Pabst in that thar beerworx joint Bill?! ;-P
> 
> That wheat beer looks inviting. I went by the store today too. Got 5 I ve never had and a Float Your Boat. I ve been craving that one  Getting ready to go to the gym and "earn" it. Looking forward to it when I get home )
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh they have PBRs too. I wish they had an online list. It would make my beer life so much easier. I go in there and I'm lost. At least they have sections dedicated to porters, stouts and every other kind of brew so that's how I usually start, but I always feel like I'm missing out on something. They have nice tap offerings too. When I remember I fill a growler, but I usually forget to bring one. Now the front hall closet is filled with empties lol


----------



## duckmilk

I do support the "brewery next door" but they are not licensed to sell to customers except in the tap room. I can buy it in the grocery store though. On one occasion, they gave me a sixer, but couldn't sell it to me. I don't like to overly take advantage of that though.

I'm a fan of scotch, and rum, but don't drink much hard liquor. Good thing since I work in a distillery. Which reminds me, the distillery CAN sell bottles out the door, but the brewery can't. I have no clue why that is. They are owned by the same group.

Just made potato salad and started the grill for ribs. Late I know, but the wife just got back from her horse ride. G'night all.


----------



## HokieKen

Tease:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Back atcha (took my bench's cherry this morning):










Used it to resaw that ash (wood #9 or is it #10 in the beer holder?) and then cut a bit off the end of it. The 5/8" holdfasts want 11/16" holes, but they hold great. If I don't nap this afternoon, I'll probably be making some dogs.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave! Break that bench in!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks!

It's a little tall for kneeling on, but with my cyborg knees, I'm not supposed to kneel anyhow. It works pretty good to sit on the bench with a thigh over the piece I'm ripping, or leaning against a piece I'm resawing. Might need to narrow one end a bit, but we'll see.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Thanks!
> 
> It s a little tall for kneeling on, but with my cyborg knees, I m not supposed to kneel anyhow. It works pretty good to sit on the bench with a thigh over the piece I m ripping, or leaning against a piece I m resawing. Might need to narrow one end a bit, but we ll see.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave have you built one of these? 
Just wondering how you would narrow one end of that nice bench, with the legs drilled and mounted. Maybe one of these would allow you to keep the larger working surface of your new bench and have another place to saw when needed.


----------



## nuttree

I love the idea and don't want to throw a wet blanket on this thread, but I will tell you that we did the exact same thing on another forum except it was pipe tobacco and cigars. Maybe about 20 of us participated. Believe it or not we were notified by the BATF that this was illegal and to cease immediately. We were more shocked they noticed or even cared about us measly little sawdust makers than the fact that it was actually forbidden to ship over state lines without the proper paperwork. Just food for thought - nothing more.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah the Interstate Commerce Act strikes again.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks nuttree, that is a good point. There are legal ways of shipping small quantities of beer as long as it's not for sale. If it came to it, we could just swap projects. A few beers just makes it more fun


----------



## doubleG469

(*indignant outrage start*) what the hell is this country coming to? friendly swap being pissed on by the gov't??? why I bet the NSA and IRS are compiling iur names into databases and soon we will all be unmasked… (*indignant outrage stop** )


----------



## doubleG469

quick post the names, maybe we can beat them at tbeir own game and ship express!


----------



## HokieKen

All right fellows, I'm waiting for glue to dry so I figured I'd go ahead and get names out to y'all. You should have gotten an e-mail with your recipient name and address. If not, let me know ASAP.

Now that we know who we're sending to, everyone please post what kinds of beers you like to help your sender out. Even if you've posted it before, do it again while it's fresh in everyone's mind! If you don't post, don't complain about what you get! Actually… don't complain either way but if you post what you like, you've got a better shot at getting it ;-P

Personally, I prefer wheat beers, ales and IPAs. Not a fan of stouts or porters but, I'm up for trying anything at least once!


----------



## builtinbkyn

How come mine says "Your recipient for the Layout Marking tools swap is …."? :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> How come mine says "Your recipient for the Layout Marking tools swap is …."? :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Damnit Kenny. We'll all know if we are shipping to VA. Don't send to Kenny Bill. Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

But you better get started on the layout and marking tools.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My preference is Hefeweizen for sure. I don't drink enough to not get something I truly enjoy. However, Pooh mentioned ciders before and I haven't had a good cider in ages so I would be game for cider. Wheat brews are ok as well but if you're going wheat might as well make it a hefe right?? 

Hopefully that leaves my sender options. I know some of you might not have the selection as others. If I need more options tell Kenny to tell me to come up with more. I definitely could, just posting my favorites.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah some of y'all got layout and marking tools before I caught it and edited the template. Just ignore it. At least I got the subject line right! ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Actually Dave, Hefes aren't that common around here. I've been looking for some in case I got your name. I can get some but I don't think any of the local breweries make them. I wonder if bottle conditioning is too much of a PITA for the small joints?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm open to anything, though IPAs aren't my favorite. Usually prefer Belgian style ales and dark brews. But if my sender feels there's something they would like me to try because they think it's tasty then I'm all good 

Here's a couple of teasers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh….I would also enjoy a root beer. Nice brewed one. Actually my wife would probably enjoy that a lot and I would share with her. She doesn't drink.


----------



## HokieKen

You can't fool me Bill… that's not wood!


----------



## PoohBaah

I am a fan of IPA's and more summer session style beers right now. Though I am not a big fan of fruity beers like watermelon or blueberry. But I think there is a spot for citrus in beer. I not the heavier stouts and porters but usually not until the frost come on in Oct/nov.

Really I like all of them. Haha


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Now that we know who we're sending to, everyone please post what kinds of beers you like to help your sender out


Tired of IPAs, but anything else will work. It's light (color and body)-beer season so if you send me something dark and meaty, I'll end up storing it until there's snow out. That's not really a problem for me, though.



> Dave, have you built one of these?


Haven't, Bill. My thought was that I'm *supposed* to be able to do all that with the low roman workbench, according to The Schwarz, but I made mine a little too wide to easily straddle, even for a big galoot like me. I can probably taper one of the ends by 3-4 inches without getting into trouble with the legs if I need to. Or I might build something else. I'm rapidly running out of garage, though. 2 ½ car garage, and I had to pull my truck out today to finish off the low bench.

Third, fourth and fifth glue-ups are done. Only one or two more remaining and I'll be ready to move into the "hiding the mistakes" phase of the build. Once again, I think I might need to mix up some asphaltum to cover the inexpert joinery.


----------



## HokieKen

You're right Pooh. I've had some great orange and some great grapefruit beers but that's it. I had a pineapple double IPA last week. Not a fan. I love blueberry anything but never had a good blueberry beer. Definitely no lemon or lime for me either. Don't know why, just don't like em!


----------



## PoohBaah

Teaser from this morning. So happy that I finally got some time in the shop. I had some extra help as well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's aspen Bill's working with. Can't fool me this time Bill.


----------



## duckmilk

I like wheat beer, stouts, lagers, pilsners, and some mild IPAs. Not fruity, sweet or coconut though. I would try a mead though since I have never had one and honey is about the only sweet I like.

Dave P, have you seen Dan Krager's saw bench? Here is the link and he also did a blog on it which is linked:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/166042


----------



## doubleG469

awesome, so if you got me I am partial to darks, ambers NO IPA PLEASE. I am not a bovine. oh I am really liming the bourbon casked beers of late.

now that I know who I got, gonna try and do some personalization and then its off to the beer store for some local craft brews… hope my guy likes bud light…


----------



## duckmilk

Nope, Coors products for me Gary, and you can just swing by and avoid the shipping ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Whoever has Duck has it easy. If you buys coors without the light he'll think it's xmas.


----------



## duckmilk

Hehehe!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Who said anything about it having to be all wood? lol But Dave has it right. Highly polished aspen. Sanded thru a lot of grits 










Man oh man, this is something different and pretty tasty. I'm waiting on the St. Louis ribs to be done so I can have it with them. The description given on Beer Advocate was right on the money - smokey and chocolaty with a hint of blackberry. This would go with a lot of things including dessert which I forgot to get  May run to the corner for some chocolate cheese cake 

Oh and while I was typing, the last piece of my swap arrived


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a serious saw bench, Duck! Faved and added to the "I probably won't get to this until I retire" list. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Teaser from this morning. So happy that I finally got some time in the shop. I had some extra help as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


Pooh who's that poo bear? Kinda' looks like Willie does when he's in the shop - "OK when are we getting outa' here?" - kinda' look lol

Had a black lab growing up - I mean when I was a kid - never really grew up


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s a serious saw bench, Duck! Faved and added to the "I probably won t get to this until I retire" list. Thanks for the pointer.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That is a really nice bench. Love the storage it has too.


----------



## doubleG469

> Nope, Coors products for me Gary, and you can just swing by and avoid the shipping ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, deal! but I did not get you! I am gonna have to noodle on how to personalize my recipient's swap. (now there I say is a hint).....


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, gold bars…personalize my tote with gold bars and just fit beer in if you can, if you can't it's ok.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## duckmilk

> May run to the corner for some chocolate cheese cake
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bill, tomorrow is national cheesecake day. Get the cheesecake, but wait till tomorrow to eat it, or, get enough for both days 

Yeah, that saw bench is a really fine build.

Gary, if you show up on a Saturday, I'll give you a tour of the distillery and the brewery. Might even invite Putty so you guys can meet. He lives in Corinth.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Pooh who s that poo bear? Kinda looks like Willie does when he s in the shop - "OK when are we getting outa here?" - kinda look lol
> 
> Had a black lab growing up - I mean when I was a kid - never really grew up
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That is Leroy and Buck. They are brothers and buck is owned by my inlaws and Leroy is mine. I am the poohbaah. It's a nickname I earned in college Bc I was cuddly like Winnie the Pooh bear.

Here is tonight's offering. A nice pale ale from Sun King called Osiris. It is quite tasty and the burgers and taters are on the grill.


----------



## doubleG469

> Gary, if you show up on a Saturday, I ll give you a tour of the distillery and the brewery. Might even invite Putty so you guys can meet. He lives in Corinth.
> 
> - duckmilk


Sweet, does the distillery give 750ml samples?


----------



## HokieKen

MMM pale ale… Just back from helping some family with stuff. That picture is sending to the fridge Pooh!


----------



## duckmilk

Nope, but they will sell there, and you can have free samples of anything you want to taste.

Pooh, you still look cuddly


----------



## HokieKen

Let's have a Kolsch instead. Dave made me realize I've never tried anything from this local brewery 'cause they only have cans! Gotta right that wrong


----------



## HokieKen

I don't care what people say. Beer from a can tastes like beer from a can :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Not even gonna waste my Saturday night beer on it. Down the sink and onto another first. This one's not bad for a comfortable summer evening. Here's to you Dave…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> May run to the corner for some chocolate cheese cake
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Bill, tomorrow is national cheesecake day. Get the cheesecake, but wait till tomorrow to eat it, or, get enough for both days
> 
> Yeah, that saw bench is a really fine build.
> 
> Gary, if you show up on a Saturday, I ll give you a tour of the distillery and the brewery. Might even invite Putty so you guys can meet. He lives in Corinth.
> 
> - duckmilk


LOL by golly you're right. Now how did you know that Duck?

Ah I'll make due with some cherries and a macaroon. I usually take mom out for some Sunday dinner. Cheesecake is on the dessert menu for sure


----------



## duckmilk

Our local meteorologist always keeps up with that stuff. He's good at that. Weather? Not so much.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, that beer is way out of my "normal" zone but does sound interesting for some reason. May have to put it on the "if I ever run across it" list.

Dave, Shock Tops not bad at all. Honestly though, it's very similar to Blue Moon and I think I prefer the Moon. Funny how subtle tastes can vary opinions

Edit: Just figured it out. The Orange is a bit too strong in the Shock Top.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Pooh who s that poo bear? Kinda looks like Willie does when he s in the shop - "OK when are we getting outa here?" - kinda look lol
> 
> Had a black lab growing up - I mean when I was a kid - never really grew up
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> That is Leroy and Buck. They are brothers and buck is owned by my inlaws and Leroy is mine. I am the poohbaah. It s a nickname I earned in college Bc I was cuddly like Winnie the Pooh bear.
> 
> Here is tonight s offering. A nice pale ale from Sun King called Osiris. It is quite tasty and the burgers and taters are on the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


I thought that was one pooch in both pics and now we know where your screen name came from 

Osiris the all seeing eye illuminati brew. Must have magical powers lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Our local meteorologist always keeps up with that stuff. He s good at that. Weather? Not so much.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hahahahahahaha! Well maybe he should be a food critic instead lol


----------



## HokieKen

This may be the funnest project I've done for a swap yet. No pressure and plenty of time but it's coming out better than I hoped. We need more "easy" swaps to break up the stress of tool swaps. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tool swaps but this is all kinds of fun )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I don t care what people say. Beer from a can tastes like beer from a can :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Exactly


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, BTW, I can do this now ))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I missed the shock too post. It is funny Kenny because I think blue moon tastes nothing like it. There is more of an orange flavor which might be why I like it? Who knows. For a national chain beer, it's pretty tasty to me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome Kenny. I also don't think I ever noticed the sapwood on the top of your bench. That looks pretty cool man


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dave. The sapwood didn't show up as much until I put my finish on. It really darkened the heartwood but not the sapwood. I'm really digging the look.


----------



## doubleG469

> Our local meteorologist always keeps up with that stuff. He s good at that. Weather? Not so much.
> 
> - duckmilk


hiw do you mess up, tomorrow hot , next day hotter…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Oh, BTW, I can do this now ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that's what I'm sayin'! Looks so much better with the shiny side up.

Like both Blue Moon and Shock Top. They both make Belgian style witbiers. I'd have to try them side by side to see how much they taste alike. I guess if you add a slice of orange and they all taste the same


----------



## HokieKen

I think you put your finger on it Bill. Shock Top tastes like a Blue Moon with an orange smashed in it. Blue Moon has a "hint" of orange. Shock Top has a very strong orange taste. Not that that's a bad thing. Like I said, it made a fine summer evening beer. I anticipate more in my future. Blue Moon is my go-to in restaurants that don't have craft beers but I rarely buy it to bring home.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another project idea for anyone still looking. This is how flights are served at Big Lick Brewing. Just saying, a pallet and 4-6 four oz glasses et voila:


----------



## PoohBaah

I am just asking for a friend but what is everyone thoughts on bottles vs cans.

The reason I am asking is bc one of the breweries that I would like to send beer from only does cans and am curious if people would waver.

Also Kenny your opinion doesn't count, you beer snob.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Pooh  Actually, beer snobs are moving more to the side that cans are the best way to maintain the beer's taste. Other than a keg of course… Cans are completely air tight and water tight. Bottles are not. They swear there's a poly-sumpinorother coating on the aluminum that prevents leaching of Aluminum into the beer. I'm sure it's all in my head but that's my burden to bear;-)

Tease:


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm fine with cans or bottles. I'll be shipping bottles probably, but only because that's the only choice for most of the beers (including some home brews) I'm planning to send.

Cleaned up the squeeze-out from yesterday's glue-ups this morning and have started the penultimate glue-up. The last one happens in a few minutes after my laser engraver finishes burning the lucky recipient's name onto the tenth (or is it eleventh?) kind of wood going into my beer holder.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Finally getting started on my item. This one will be a first for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm no expert, but with all that checking, I worry your beer holder might be a bit leaky, Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I seem to think things are funny when I give gag gifts, even though I'm not around to see the results.

Glitter


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm having a pretty good shop day. Had to run to Homer Depot to restock on clamps and glue.










Three projects glued and clamped and I'm starting on the fourth.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are you sending 4 items other than beer for this beer swap Dave?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hey, just got back today from the smokies. Read through 93 posts! you guys been busy! Sampled some Tenn. home beer (in addition to the moonshine  ) Guess I better get back to the project! Well, maybe tomorrow. Stopped at knifeworks and stocked up on knife making supplies, (just in case)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are you sending 4 items other than beer for this beer swap Dave?


Well, maybe a mead. But no, I'm just planning to send one "beer holder." I got started on a box for the blades for my Mujingfang shoulder plane which I keep chasing around the bench. Also made the first two bench dogs for my bench. Working on the last components for the beer holder…

Turns out, just like programming, I see most builds as sticking a bunch of sub-assemblies together, so I start by building pieces parts, and then everything kinda comes together at once.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Current status: waiting for glue to dry, and steaks and fries to grill.










From the land of sky blue waters!


----------



## duckmilk

I loved those old commercials, thanks. (And yes, I'm old enough to remember them)

Starting on plan B  Someone could be getting some great smoking wood.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're welcome, Duck! What's not to like about a dancing bear selling beer?

Sorry you're into plan B. But maybe it's for the best. I still have plan B in reserve, and might attempt it evenings this week. Might end up cooler than plan A.

Feeling pretty good now. Have wrapped myself around this:


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome home Jeff. Knifeworks was a good idea. I'll have to drop in there when I'm down there in a couple weeks. They can keep the lightnin' though. Had enough of that stuff for a lifetime;-)

Dave, I just dunno man. You're eating a fine looking steak off a plastic plate while drinking beer from a can. Are Uncle Jed and Jethro coming for dinner too? ;-P

I don't recall any dancing bear selling beer, even in my youth. I don't often get to be the young dude these days. Thanks guys! )


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh nice cookout there Dave. Love fries on the grill and the steak doesn't look bad either  I remember Hamms from college days. Not sayin' how long ago that was.

Oh Duck, Happy National Cheescake Day! Me and mom both thank you 










That German beer paired perfectly with the chocolate and the Nutella cheesecake


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just me, Kenny, but I can *********************************** or galoot it up with the best of 'em. Look up "jack pine savage" if you must.

Now get off my lawn!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Actually, the steak came from Virginia. Virginia, MN, that is. Not free-range, but iron range beef.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave that dark beer looks great. I became a real fan of darks when I was in Germany.

Ken, knife works is great! They have a section devoted to knife building. All kinds of supplies, scales, pin stock, bar stock and blades of several finishes. I like the shine, but I keep it in moderation. Most is flavored and reduced proof. As close as you live to "Franklin County" I'm sure you have "dabbled" at one point or the other. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Looks nice Bill!

I was just razzin' you Dave. I'll eat a good steak off of any plate you want to serve it on 

This is my dessert. First time I've had it and it's pretty darn yummy


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Bill, what's your Mom drinking in that pic? Just curious 'cause it looks like it held a nice head all the way to the finish


----------



## duckmilk

You're welcome Bill. That cheesecake looks like it was a hit.

Dave, I still have plan C, D, & E. With plan E, you can choose your choice of smoking wood from oak, pecan, walnut or whatever pallet wood I can scavenge.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Looks nice Bill!
> 
> I was just razzin you Dave. I ll eat a good steak off of any plate you want to serve it on
> 
> This is my dessert. First time I ve had it and it s pretty darn yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


"If you find yourself alone, riding in the green fields with the sun on your face, do not be troubled. For you are in Elysium, and you're already dead! Brothers, what we do in life… echoes in eternity!" Maximus Meridius

Kenny, are you drinking that with your cape on and Thor hammer in hand?


----------



## HokieKen

Yes and yes. Duh.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yes and yes. Duh.
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL. I think I may have to watch that tonight. One of the greatest movies - in my opinion of course


----------



## HokieKen

That was an excellent movie. Haven't seen it in years, I should hunt it up too.

For the record though, Thor could kick Russel Crowe's ass.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That was an excellent movie. Haven t seen it in years, I should hunt it up too.
> 
> For the record though, Thor could kick Russel Crowe s ass.
> 
> - HokieKen


But aren't you Thor's lazy uncle with a thyroid problem?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Who's building the T-track carrier? Glitter? Aren't these Swap staples now?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, long day working on my swap project and I'm making great progress.

Here's how I finished my day. Another beer pic.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I was just razzin' you Dave. I'll eat a good steak off of any plate you want to serve it on


Yeah, still had me hitching up my grumpy old man pants., Kenny ;-) The plastic plates are garage staples. They stay out there except when they're inside getting washed, and get used for darned near anything that comes off the grill. 3 for a buck at the dollar store over a decade ago, and still going strong. And if an enthusiastic conversation with waving arms knocks one to the garage floor, no biggie.

Glad you're planning ahead, Duck. Hope it doesn't get to plan E, though.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, I've always liked that IBC root beer. I used to keep a six and a mug in the freezer for them. Been years since I've had one though. I must have got bored with them. I'll have to grab some soon. Makes a helluva float too 



> Who's building the T-track carrier? ...
> 
> - ki7hy


Funny you should ask. Here's a teaser  And yes, it is for my swap project…


----------



## HokieKen

> Just me, Kenny, but I can *********************************** or galoot it up with the best of em. Look up "jack pine savage" if you must.
> 
> Now get off my lawn!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Never heard "jack pine savage" before. Sounds like the same thing as… well as EVERYBODY around here ;-P Gotta say, **************************************** are **************************************** no matter where they're from and that suits me fine  The biggest **************************************** I've ever met were from Buffalo, NY.

And I just watched the Hamm's commercial you linked. Good Lord, what a long commercial! Did you notice though, even back then and in the middle of all that cheesiness, they STILL didn't drink the beer from the can!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here you go Ken! Really looked inviting!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's definitely my birthday dinner while we're down there Jeff ) Thanks, the menu looks good and I like their brew style. Beers are only on tap too so I'll have to take a growler in case they're really good ;-P

Smoky Mountain Brewery I'll let y'all know how it is!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ah yeah….Kenny covered the T-track. So I guess I'll have to cover the glitter??


----------



## DavePolaschek

IBC is the root beer I'll order when 1919 isn't on tap (the latter is only sold in kegs).

Dave, I'd be a little disappointed if you weren't covered in glitter by the end of the swap. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> For the record though, Thor could kick Russel Crowe s ass.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> But aren't you Thor's lazy uncle with a thyroid problem?
> 
> - ki7hy


Yes. That's why I said Thor could take him. Not Thor's uncle ;-P Actually, I couldn't take him in Gladiator. Pretty sure I could take him now though. I think he's just kind of a half-crazy, belligerent fat dude now. Puts us on pretty equal footing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave, I d be a little disappointed if you weren t covered in glitter by the end of the swap. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I hate to disappoint. And yes, this is in my swap item. Glitter = check!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Reminder to self, careful opening any packages from AZ.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This isn't loose in the box glitter. This is "i epoxied on glitter for all eternity - glitter"


----------



## HokieKen

Last time I had that much glitter on my fingers a bouncer pulled me off the stage and threw me out…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ooh, you're saying the shiny won't ever wear off, Dave? Ooh!

I believe I got beer for my recipient tonight. I had forgotten about Fulton Beer and Steel Toe Brewing which Kenny should add to the list. Also a cow-orker will supply an IPA and I'll get some apricot mead bottled. And then maybe I'll have to throw in a can of Hamm's because I'm just that kind of guy.

I also discovered that wood #11 is the same as wood #7, rather than different like I thought. So only ten kinds of wood, unless I can figure out how to bolt something else onto my beer holder. But I think it's all done but the finishing now. First two coats of oil should go on in the morning before I take my motorcycle in for its annual "I miss talking to the expensive computers at the dealer" service.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave all that glitters isn't gold ….................. or something like that. 

Well anyway, I thought I'd post two pics of my shop neighbors places. Next door is a woodworking/upholstery shop. It took me a while to actually figure out what their business was. Then one day I walked in, as there a half dozen double doors that open right onto the sidewalk, and started to look around. The owner came out to greet me and explained they make everything in there and they refurbish "old furniture". So there's some reclaimed furniture that's been rehabbed and some new stuff. Now the new stuff isn't what I'd call mainstream as it's garishly ornate and a lot if it is gilded. However it is all handmade. I guess there's a market for it. The place is huge with multiple levels. He took me thru the shop area where there's a few 36" bandsaws and a host of industrial grade equipment. The owner is a sculptor/carver. Some of the work he's done is really amazing even if it's not to my taste. I was happy I made the trip inside. He'll be re-upolstering six dining chairs for me. 

And then there's the pickle works next to the furniture guy. The aroma of Kosher dills and garlic pickles fill the air each morning. The whole process is pretty amazing. One day I get some pics of the inside, but I'll have to wear a hair bonnet and slippers lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave all that glitters isn t gold ….................. or something like that.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Very true! This glitter is orange.

Bill your neighbors look awesome. My wife loves pickles so we generally have a bunch of different types around. I enjoy them because she does. Sounds like they have some cool stuff.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was still tired from my trip but went to the shop and got some sawdust made today. My beer is taken care of but still much work to do on my project. I'm still in that "this has to be perfect cause it's for a fellow woodworker" mode. I know, I know, "don't think like that Jeff, have fun". Damn, I must be tired, talking to myself on a post!  I think one beer and one shot of (40 proof) blueberry shine then bed time. BTW, my project will have four woods in it at present, including the silver maple mentioned earlier.


----------



## duckmilk

> Last time I had that much glitter on my fingers a bouncer pulled me off the stage and threw me out…
> 
> - HokieKen


I was pulling dollar bills out of her G-string with my teeth when I got kicked out 

Cool! The distillery orders 12 pack wine shippers that they also use for the brewery. They gave me one for free!


----------



## duckmilk

That looks like wafer board on a large scale Bill. How'd they do that?

I like those folding doors.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That looks like wafer board on a large scale Bill. How d they do that?
> 
> I like those folding doors.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yeah I have to ask them about those urns. Not sure what kind of wood they used, but it looks like cow pies more than anything else.


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap! I only make $9575 now. I can make more AND do woodworking?! Thank you Harish!


----------



## HokieKen

> I had forgotten about Fulton Beer and Steel Toe Brewing which Kenny should add to the list…


Done.



> I also discovered that wood #11 is the same as wood #7, rather than different like I thought. So only ten kinds of wood…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Slacker. Only 10 woods?! There's at least 2 in mine! ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I'll have to wear a hair bonnet and slippers lol…
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Yes please! And you *MUST* post pictures. If you could scrounge up a cape too, that would be great.


----------



## jeffswildwood

How nice it is for Harish to share this with us poor wood workers. This is really going to boost my retirement funds!


----------



## jeffswildwood

10 different types of wood in one project! I can't even picture this unless it's intarsia.


----------



## HokieKen

> I was still tired from my trip but went to the shop and got some sawdust made today. My beer is taken care of but still much work to do on my project. I m still in that "this has to be perfect cause it s for a fellow woodworker" mode. I know, I know, "don t think like that Jeff, have fun". Damn, I must be tired, talking to myself on a post!  I think one beer and one shot of (40 proof) blueberry shine then bed time. BTW, my project will have four woods in it at present, including the silver maple mentioned earlier.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


No worries there Jeff. I don't think you have any problems putting out good stuff! We've seen your projects and what happened to your inventory at your craft show!

40 proof? Is that what that "moonshine" they sell in the Smokies is? pffft, that's not even whiskey. Hell, I've had beers approaching that. I could try a shot or 2 of 40 proof ;-) Blueberry sounds kind of yummy. Might swing in for a taste in that case…


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, I think I caught up. I wasn't online at all last night so I had to check in and make sure you guys stayed in line while I was gone.

From now on when I'm away, Bill or Jeff are in charge, they seem to be the two most adult guys here. Neither of the Daves can ever be in charge. Duck can be a backup if Bill and Jeff are both out too. But, if he has glitter in his hair and a dollar in his mouth, just shut the thread down until the next day.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well good. I'm glad dad didn't leave me in charge the conversations could have really been steered off course.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Slacker. Only 10 woods?! There's at least 2 in mine! ;-P





> 10 different types of wood in one project! I can't even picture this unless it's intarsia.


Well, it's only slightly gratuitous. Plus I have two different kinds of dowels holding my substandard joinery together. Did I mention that hemlock is now my least favorite wood ever. For this week, at least.

Second coat of oil just went on a few minutes ago, so wax tonight, bottling this weekend, and everything goes into the tender care of UPS so it can arrive a soggy blend of glass and toothpicks. But I'll have a photo of it from before I shipped it. And I don't know anything at all about editing photos, so it must be real!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well good. I m glad dad didn t leave me in charge the conversations could have really been steered off course.


Heh! "Dad"

Kenny, you may have a new nickname. Or do you prefer "Pops"?


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer "Lord"


----------



## DavePolaschek

As in, "Oh Lord, it's Kenny again!" ?

];-)>


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken most of their shine is in the 40-60 proof. Not strong at all. But they do have the "stronger" stuff. Only two types, traditional and blue flame, 100 and 128. Got a kick but still no where near the old "straight outta the mountains" shine. My favorites are the blueberry and the blackberry, both mild.

So far I have cherry, walnut, silver maple and poplar in my project. I'm looking very closely at a piece of spalted maple and spalted walnut trying to decide. Also a piece of oak is looking a bit interesting. Everything coming together nicely!


----------



## HokieKen

How'd you know what my Mom calls me? ;-}


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ken most of their shine is in the 40-60 proof. Not strong at all. But they do have the "stronger" stuff. Only two types, traditional and blue flame, 100 and 128. Got a kick but still no where near the old "straight outta the mountains" shine. My favorites are the blueberry and the blackberry, both mild.
> 
> So far I have cherry, walnut, silver maple and poplar in my project. I m looking very closely at a piece of spalted maple and spalted walnut trying to decide. Also a piece of oak is looking a bit interesting. Everything coming together nicely!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Man! Even moonshine is weak these days? Got guys running around with glitter on their selves and some wearing their stinky blankets as capes, wavin' a little hammer and thinkin' their some mythic god and all. The world is going to hell in a hand-basket.


----------



## PoohBaah

I only have 2 types: walnut and then some mystery wood that I have no idea what it is. Its good looking with spalting in it so it is getting used but I couldn't identify it 100%. There might be some foreign objects involved that are not wood and no it is not T-track.


----------



## doubleG469

Putting on my 3 and 4th coats of Poly and then it should be done. Only 2 types of wood used in mine. Will leave it a secret until the reveal. BTW how does the reveal of projects work?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, glitter is horrible stuff which is why I sent some to Kenny in the last swap. This one, actually according to Kenny and the photo I sent him he actually seems to think it looks cool. He could be full of it. He is the one wearing the blanket as a cape and holding the hammer like you said. 

Wood types, everyone is mentioning different ones here. I have only two in my main project only because I could buy it that way on Etsy.

My second project I think I'll go with something else maybe. This one I'll actually build myself and not order from Etsy. I'm planning a beer hunt this weekend to round everything up. I should be ready to ship early next week.


----------



## papadan

I'm waiting for the next swap, did you know that Walmart sells glue with glitter already mixed into it? ;-)

You guys drunk yet?


----------



## HokieKen

> Putting on my 3 and 4th coats of Poly and then it should be done. Only 2 types of wood used in mine. Will leave it a secret until the reveal. BTW how does the reveal of projects work?
> 
> - doubleG469


Reveal day is like Christmas Gary! When you get your package in the mail, you don't post pictures or tell people what you got or who you got it from. Then on reveal day, after everyone has received their package, we'll all post our pictures and reveal who we got it from. ALSO, don't post anything or any pics about what you're MAKING, here or in your projects, until after whoever you sent it to "reveals" it to us. The idea is that instead of pictures of all the swap packages being spread out over days, or even weeks, that they'll all be lumped together in a single day. That way we all know when to be watching for them and it's easier to find the pictures if you look back through the thread in the future.

If anyone new to swaps has any questions about reveal "etiquette" post them here or PM or e-mail me! If you have any questions about any other type of etiquette…... well you probably should go join a different forum ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

Reveal etiquette? Like you show me yours first then I'll show you mine? Glitter, etiquette. Man oh man what have we come to? I thought this was a manly hobby? I think I'm staying away from the tool swaps in the future. Who knows what tools may be swapped. :O


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Reveal etiquette? Like you show me yours first then I ll show you mine? Glitter, etiquette. Man oh man what have we come to? I thought this was a manly hobby? I think I m staying away from the tool swaps in the future. Who knows what tools may be swapped. :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Speaking of tool swap, I'll be trying to get input in the next week or so as to what we will be swapping. That way we can get started in September. I'm still thinking early November reveal date giving us all of Sept. and Oct. to work on them, leaving plenty of time for people to take care of their Christmas projects. (Or Ken to do an egg-nog swap), So start thinking of what you would like!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Manly hobby Bill? I want to verify, this statement is coming from a man that carries a purse, has a shipping box boobie holder, and makes a fruit cocktail with a little beer in it. I'm correct right?

Go pick some lemons and wait for the reveal buddy. It's done classy'ish at least. Besides, this one is supposed to be a fun one right??

Man I hope Bill doesn't have my name. He has to hate me by now right?? Or he'll give me homework. Either way I would be screwed. Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would probably get the best beers though!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Manly hobby Bill? I want to verify, this statement is coming from a man that carries a purse, has a shipping box boobie holder, and makes a fruit cocktail with a little beer in it. I'm correct right?
> 
> - ki7hy


I forgot about the booby box holder! Dammit, I should have made a booby beer holder!

I think we may have gotten through to Bill in the last swap Dave. He's posted several pics of his beers in this swap and I don't recall seeing fruit in any of them. Well, there was in the last one but that was on his cheesecake, not in his beer. Right where it belongs.

And Bill, I don't know who told you we were manly. I'm sincerely sorry for the misunderstanding. I do hope you'll continue to swap with us anyway ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Speaking of tool swap, I ll be trying to get input in the next week or so as to what we will be swapping. That way we can get started in September. I m still thinking early November reveal date giving us all of Sept. and Oct. to work on them, leaving plenty of time for people to take care of their Christmas projects. (Or Ken to do an egg-nog swap), So start thinking of what you would like!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Handle it however you want Jeff but, IMO, you can just go with knives if you want. It's been the runner-up in the last 3 swaps I believe. Also everyone in the last swap seemed to be wanting to do knives next. The one downfall with polling is you get 50-60 votes and only 10-20 people participating. So a bunch of people are voting but the results may not really reflect what the people actually participating want. Just my $.02 but nobody will argue if you just say it's a knife swap and don't ask our opinion.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just my $.02 but nobody will argue if you just say it's a knife swap and don't ask our opinion.


That works for me. Pretty sure I can get a knife done in the fall, especially as I've already hinted that I'll be making one for a Christmas present.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ALSO, don't post anything or any pics about what you're MAKING, here or in your projects, until after whoever you sent it to "reveals" it to us.


Unless it's a teaser that doesn't give anything away.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Kenny. I love Bill. In a bro kind of manly way not the other way. He puts up with our ******************** and even makes stuff I send him look good.

I'm just having fun with him a bit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Speaking of tool swap, I ll be trying to get input in the next week or so as to what we will be swapping. That way we can get started in September. I m still thinking early November reveal date giving us all of Sept. and Oct. to work on them, leaving plenty of time for people to take care of their Christmas projects. (Or Ken to do an egg-nog swap), So start thinking of what you would like!
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Handle it however you want Jeff but, IMO, you can just go with knives if you want. It s been the runner-up in the last 3 swaps I believe. Also everyone in the last swap seemed to be wanting to do knives next. The one downfall with polling is you get 50-60 votes and only 10-20 people participating. So a bunch of people are voting but the results may not really reflect what the people actually participating want. Just my $.02 but nobody will argue if you just say it s a knife swap and don t ask our opinion.
> 
> - HokieKen


Some of us might have voted from several devices in previous poles. I don't know who but it might have happened.

Whoever runs the thing has the ultimate pick. It's kind of your payment for dealing with Kenny for a couple months. So do what you want Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm just afraid that if we're not manly enough to meet his standards that he'll put his boobies in his purse and go home :-( Maybe if I get a longer cape he'll have a better opinion of my masculinity…


----------



## HokieKen

> Whoever runs the thing has the ultimate pick. It's kind of your payment for dealing with Kenny for a couple months. So do what you want Jeff.
> 
> - ki7hy


Geeze, talk about underpaid!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Whoever runs the thing has the ultimate pick. It's kind of your payment for dealing with Kenny for a couple months. So do what you want Jeff.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Geeze, talk about underpaid!
> 
> - HokieKen


He used to be a prison guard so he's used to it.


----------



## doubleG469

This thread is taking me places I never wanted to go… mainly to the nearest safespace…


----------



## HokieKen

> This thread is taking me places I never wanted to go… mainly to the nearest safespace…
> 
> - doubleG469


Tell Bill we said "Hi" while you're there!


----------



## doubleG469

> This thread is taking me places I never wanted to go… mainly to the nearest safespace…
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Tell Bill we said "Hi" while you re there!
> 
> - HokieKen


Who's Bill and how will I recognize him?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> This thread is taking me places I never wanted to go… mainly to the nearest safespace…
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Tell Bill we said "Hi" while you re there!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Who s Bill and how will I recognize him?
> 
> - doubleG469


He'll be the guy carrying a purse.


----------



## HokieKen

And he'll probably be hangin' with this dude:


----------



## HokieKen

Man, Bill's gonna be sooooooo mad when he gets back.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Man, Bill s gonna be sooooooo mad when he gets back.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny!!! You hacking my account again?

(Just in case Bill has my name)

Speaking of! I think Dave or Duck has my name! I don't like Coors so I'm hoping it's Dave. Although I wouldn't mind one of those chairs Duck makes to hold the person holding the beer. I would take one of those.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave definitely has your name.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LMAO I don't know which response made me laugh more. :O Needed a good laugh too. Got some bad news from two different people today.

Ah well. Now to get back to my cup of Joe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave definitely has your name.
> 
> - HokieKen


If it's Me Dave and not Dave P Dave then definitely let me know. I'll keep my Etsy purchase, and buy beers I like. I'll still do a reveal and act all surprised and stuff and say good things about myself and the hard work and time I put into the order from Etsy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> LMAO I don t know which response made me laugh more. :O Needed a good laugh too. Got some bad news from two different people today.
> 
> Ah well. Now to get back to my cup of Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Hopefully not super bad news Bill. I know you have a ton on your plate.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry for the bad news Bill. Life always sucks a little and sometimes sucks a lot. Hang in there for the next "just a little" day!

And that's a bad-assed coffee mug. There better not be a f**king lemon in there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

You know Ken, that was my thought indeed. It has been runner up for awhile and it seems that everyone wants to do one. I know I do. That was my last vote anyways. It also is a swap that has not been done, we may get a few more participants! I may kick that off soon (in a week or two) and see what happens.


----------



## HokieKen

Works for me Jeff. I'll be in


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave definitely has your name.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> If it's Me Dave and not Dave P Dave then definitely let me know. I'll keep my Etsy purchase, and buy beers I like. I'll still do a reveal and act all surprised and stuff and say good things about myself and the hard work and time I put into the order from Etsy.
> 
> - ki7hy


Sorry for the confusion Dave. I meant it's Dave.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. My best friend called me this morning to tell me he put his mother into hospice today. And my sister called me an hour ago to inform me that a guy we went to high school with died of cancer yesterday.

Ah, it's all part of life I guess.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny. Crystal clear now.

Jeff, although a knife swap isn't my preferred swap I have never researched but always wanted to know how to accurately get a bevel on a knife blade and then of course hone the blade after. I haven't watched videos but I know a lot of people do it and I've wanted to try it. Would also give me an excuse to get some real Damascus steel to make a knife or two out of. So if you threw up a poll I don't know if I would vote for knives but if you just said the next swap was knives then it would be knives.

Cliff's notes: Just skip the poll.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Something else worth noting, other than the knife Dan sent me, I haven't seen any knives in the last two surprise swaps which would easily accommodate a knife as an item. We have had marking knives though and those would count in theory though. So for knives to come in second, we haven't seen as many as I thought.

If we do knives. Give bobasourus my name Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry to hear that Bill. I'd buy you a beer but, well I'm in VA. So you buy your buddy a beer and skip out on the tab and pretend I paid for it.


----------



## doubleG469

> Sorry to hear that Bill. I d buy you a beer but, well I m in VA. So you buy your buddy a beer and skip out on the tab and pretend I paid for it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Or Kenny you could just post your credit card info here and he could use that to pay… just saying…


----------



## papadan

> Thanks guys. My best friend called me this morning to tell me he put his mother into hospice today. And my sister called me an hour ago to inform me that a guy we went to high school with died of cancer yesterday.
> 
> Ah, it s all part of life I guess.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Like they say, Bill. Getting old ain't for sissies! Sorry for your loses, but we are all having them these days. All the parents are gone and now it's us that are falling.


----------



## papadan

I vote knife swap, Jeff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry for the tough news, Bill.



> Sorry for the confusion Dave. I meant it's Dave. -Kenny


Dave's not here.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I haven't clicked your link Dave but I'm guessing Tommy Chong is on the other side of it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can't go wrong with the classics, right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As long as you don't mistaken a toothpick for your wanker it's all good.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear that Bill. I'm at the age where very few of my friends still have their parents and most are grandparents themselves.

Uh Oh! Plan B may be in danger! The odds are growing that my recipient may be getting smoking wood…and beer of course.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just send me one of those Adirondack chairs and some brews to drink while sitting in it. It's all good Duck.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm thinking it may well be knife swap. The possibility's are great. There are those that forge their own blades but many can get the kits that are available. Both would work just fine. Also I'm all in favor for marking knives to count too Dave. They too are knives in my opinion.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've made many kits and still have 4 different kits in my bin yet to make so if I went that route it would be easier. Maybe I'm due for an easier swap? I wouldn't mind trying to shape raw steel but I would want it to look nice. That would be the goal. Definitely not going to be forging though, the wife would probably kill me with my first forged knife if I mentioned yet another piece to this "hobby".

I might do a kit and then make my own sheath or something cool….I'm already getting the two marbles up there bouncing around.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My first knife swap teaser. I'm expecting Kenny's name again.


----------



## duckmilk

Cheese knife?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Cheese knife?


For duck cheese?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Don't forget there is always a restoration knife like in my (not finished) blog series. Plus I know down the line someone will come up with a t-track, or forged from a t-track knife.  I can hear it now…"This…will cut". I have a rusty old meat cleaver in the basement that may make a good project or bonus item.


----------



## HokieKen

What I make will depend on what the Goodwill has available the evening before the ship date.


----------



## jeffswildwood

This is NOT a knife, this is a poor attempt at a screwdriver, nicknamed the "prison shank"


----------



## duckmilk

I've always wanted a meat cleaver Jeff, rusty or not ;-)))


----------



## duckmilk

> -We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way thats says "I meant to do that".
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Screwdriver for tight corners?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff, when we first talked about the knife swap the wife and I went to an antique store to browse around and I found an old meat cleaver that has a cheesy dragon head on the top of the knife with scales put in the ridge of the top of the knife. It's very obvious it's homemade. It was still cool so I bought it. Not sure if I'll use it for something in this swap or keep it. It's very unique.


----------



## PoohBaah

Pretty tasty brew. It's my first time trying it. Also BLTs for supper tonight. Can't wait to cook up this bacon that we raised here on the farm. Love being able to have a freezer full of meat that we have raised and harvested.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok no offense here, but whats with you fancy pants and pouring your beers into a glass? From a glass? Seems wasteful and with the droughts all that water down the drain to wash the glass… sad day…

Just wanted to post my tasty brew from tonight …


----------



## jeffswildwood

> -We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way thats says "I meant to do that".
> - jeffswildwood
> Screwdriver for tight corners?
> - duckmilk


Actually Duck, I signed up for the scredriver swap with no knowledge of how to make one, this was my first (of many) trials and errors.



> Jeff, when we first talked about the knife swap the wife and I went to an antique store to browse around and I found an old meat cleaver that has a cheesy dragon head on the top of the knife with scales put in the ridge of the top of the knife. It's very obvious it's homemade. It was still cool so I bought it. Not sure if I'll use it for something in this swap or keep it. It's very unique.
> 
> - ki7hy


Thats neat Dave, the one I have I found in the basement when I moved into my house. Rough looking then but has been under my bench since then. I love going in those shops, thats where I found that crusty old knife I been working on.


----------



## duckmilk

A meat cleaver with a bottle opener cut into the upper front end of the blade = a multi functional tool.
Ah, someone probably already makes one.


----------



## duckmilk

Our UPS guy came by a while ago. I asked him about shipping and he said alcohol can "legally" be shipped from licensed distributors only. He further went on to say you need to "not disclose" what the contents are. If they don't know what they are shipping, there won't be a problem. Just make sure there are no leaks. That is essentially what we have been saying here all along.

He actually thought this swap was a cool idea.


----------



## HokieKen

Gary, Gary, Gary… you poor fellow. That beer needs to be able to breathe, to allow it's head to blossom, to release its pent-up carbonation.

Pooh, I just had that VooDoo Ranger last week. I posted it I think but not gonna look back . I thought it was a great beer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just heard Painted Peak brewery is taking applications for full and part time workers. Tempted to look into part time. Work in a brewery and get a check too? Maybe during the winter months.


----------



## HokieKen

Tonight's treat is another first. Pretty good taste, nice color, good head. Citrus aftertaste and good mouth feel. Very nice aroma. Good all-purpose choice IMO. You can't tell all that from a bottle Gary ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff that might be an interesting job depending on what they need. if its in the brewery that would be cool. If it's in the tasting room, maybe not so much.


----------



## doubleG469

Ah ya just a bunch of beer snobs… my beers don't last long enough to breath!


----------



## doubleG469

Then again, that's why I drink bourbon…


----------



## Lazyman

Lagunitas is one of my favorites and the brew that sent me down the IPA path. I almost always have some in the beer fridge. It is especially good with a burger.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ah ya just a bunch of beer snobs… my beers don t last long enough to breath!
> 
> - doubleG469


All that matters is that you like it buddy. If you like it outta the bottle then that's the way to drink it. (You really should try a glass though, you may like it!)



> Lagunitas is one of my favorites and the brew that sent me down the IPA path. I almost always have some in the beer fridge. It is especially good with a burger.
> 
> - Lazyman


I can see that Nathan. It seemed like one of those "anytime" beers that pairs with most any food or is good by itself. I'll have one or two more in the future I'm sure ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> Pretty tasty brew. It s my first time trying it. Also BLTs for supper tonight. Can t wait to cook up this bacon that we raised here on the farm. Love being able to have a freezer full of meat that we have raised and harvested.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Okay I lied  I did look back to see what I said about it:



> It s so friggin humid! Taking a break from putting vises on ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen





> My gosh what a great beer! New belguim has pretty wide distribution so any IPA fans should grab one of these at the first opportunity. Beer s 1/2 gone or more and still releasing carbonation like I just poured it. That and the taste put this on my top 10 list )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Added a link to New Belgium in the OP. Looks like a solid brewery.


----------



## HokieKen

What are we drinking? ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oops! This teaser is too much


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Bill!!! That's sexy! Looks like styrofoam type material in the holes too?? So not only a tote but a cooler'ish as well? Or a "keep cooler" tote?

Very well done. The edges are perfect on the wood there too. Awesome.

Can't wait to see more from people now. I'm getting excited!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m open to anything, though IPAs aren t my favorite. Usually prefer Belgian style ales and dark brews. But if my sender feels there s something they would like me to try because they think it s tasty then I m all good
> 
> Here s a couple of teasers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I dunno Dave… the shape of the blue stuff looks like it may be the same shape as this. But, it also looks translucent. He could make this blue but I don't know about translucent. That really is a teaser Bill!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think he's making two things. A tote and a cup and he'll send one to his recipient and one to me. Thanks Bill!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Honestly I don't think a bottle will fit in the PVC Aspen wood cylinder in his hand. That's why I think it's a cup, of course other than guessing the aspen wood right, I've been wrong about everything else.


----------



## HokieKen

*OH MAN!!!!* I think I just figured it out! I'm not going to tell because it's too cool but if I'm right, it'll be a definite winner. I'm going to PM Bill just to see if I'm right. If I am, that's brilliant!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well damn. Now I want to know. 

Either way, I love how we do a simple beer swap and the quality of at least one of our works is top notch. I like how we didn't discount the swap to just balsa wood and screws.

Good job Bill! All of the rest of us probably need to step it up. Don't worry though, my Etsy seller is top notch.


----------



## doubleG469

Damn, now doesn't everyone else feel like quite the slacker…


----------



## doubleG469

> Damn, now doesn t everyone else feel like quite the slacker…
> 
> - doubleG469


BTW I think Bill has my name so I will let you guys know…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He might! You'll have to post reveals photos of what you got on reveal day so we definitely will see.

I have my own name so I'm already out of beer and I broke the handle off my Etsy tote already. Don't worry, I'll buy more beer for the reveal pics and I'll scotch tape the handle back on.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oh my Bill's teaser look good. That is really going to be something to see!


> Damn, now doesn t everyone else feel like quite the slacker…
> 
> - doubleG469


Not really but this looks super creative!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Not really but this looks super creative!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Love the confidence Jeff!!


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, I was way off on what Bill did. But it's still really cool and I ain't telling ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, mine probably isn't all that, but my cow-orkers were nice enough about my efforts at lunch today, so I don't feel like a complete slacker.

I am thinking I might have an idea for a quick plan B add-on though. And cool weather beginning tomorrow some time…


----------



## HokieKen

Man, you guys are all wrapping your projects up! Don't y'all get too excited thinking we're going to be moving the reveal up if you ship early. I'm gonna screw that up for you ) I'm out of town on vacation for 8 days starting this Saturday. And I ain't gonna be done before I go. So I for one won't be shipping early.

If anyone else anticipates any problems AT ALL with shipping by the deadline of 8/21 please inform me sooner rather than later. Also, please e-mail or PM me when you ship your package and when you receive one so I can try to keep track of what's outstanding and what's completed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And cool weather beginning tomorrow some time…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


We are below average today too. 101 degrees and thunderstorms. Think of the polish I can harvest off that kind of hot and humid weather. No really, think hard about it. I hope you all have a picture in your head that lasts the evening.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Glad to hear I am not the only one not wrapping up. I may need at least a week. I have 26 small parts I have to make by hand. Correct, I said 26! Small parts, easy to make but time consuming. Teaser pic not available until later today.

I can picture what Bill is making. The contrast of material, if it is what I think it is, will be remarkable! The size tolerance on this has to be a challenge!


----------



## duckmilk

I too will be out of state next week and have added plan F (for Failure). So, no early shipping for me please.


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said Duck, I won't be shipping early and I'm the one in charge so you have nothing to worry about! So you can take your time on those 26 parts too Jeff. 26!? Geeze!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm gonna screw that up for you


I knew we could count on you, Kenny. ;-)



> Think of the polish I can harvest off that kind of hot and humid weather.


Jeff and Duck, you got nothing to worry about. With Kenny and Dave around here, the curve is pretty forgiving.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We both sent swap items last time that needed homework so I'll say it's pretty forgiving.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heck, I sent planes to a plane maker that needed homework last time, so I'm not exactly making the curve tougher myself.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm coming along. Going to see my son and granddaughters in Colorado next week. He builds guitars and is a much better woodworker than I.










I think I'll get some tannerite and blow Plan A to the next county though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's sweet Duck!! While you're there ship me an acoustic please. I'll just forget about getting a tote from you and enjoy the acoustic guitar. Might as well ship from CO. It's probably closer to me than wherever they milk ducks.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow that's impressive Duck! Hats off to that man.

And everyone knows where they milk ducks Dave. At the nipples.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Dave, he doesn't make acoustics. Well…he made one and has not attempted another because they are more finicky to make and sound good. You can tweak an electric to improve the sound. But, his finishing skills thoroughly amaze me.
I have more pictures of others he has built, but couldn't find them on the computer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've played both many moons ago and there isn't much to an electric. Someday when I'm actually good at this woodworking thing I'll try my hand at building an acoustic. Until then I'll play the one I have around our fire pit just as poorly as a new one would be.


----------



## HokieKen

> We both sent swap items last time that needed homework so I'll say it's pretty forgiving.
> 
> - ki7hy





> Heck, I sent planes to a plane maker that needed homework last time, so I m not exactly making the curve tougher myself.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I told Pooh at the beginning of this swap I was gonna send him a tote with the compartments just a hair too small for the bottles with a note explaining how he could open them up to make it work. ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

> I told Pooh at the beginning of this swap I was gonna send him a tote with the compartments just a hair too small for the bottles with a note explaining how he could open them up to make it work. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Which is fine, I'll leave it how it is and just use it to carry around Coors Light since they are skinnier than normal cans/bottles.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I told Pooh at the beginning of this swap I was gonna send him a tote with the compartments just a hair too small for the bottles with a note explaining how he could open them up to make it work. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Which is fine, I ll leave it how it is and just use it to carry around Coors Light since they are skinnier than normal cans/bottles.
> 
> - PoohBaah


LOL Problem > Solution


----------



## HokieKen

> LOL Problem > Solution
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Well, not exactly. Pooh still has the problem of having to drink Coors Light :-(


----------



## builtinbkyn

These will fit too Pooh  I can vouch for it's tastiness


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Which is fine, I'll leave it how it is and just use it to carry around Coors Light since they are skinnier than normal cans/bottles.


Wait… was I not supposed to use Red Bull cans as a template?

"Oops!"


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Bill, based on Beer Advocate, Pooh might be better off sticking with Coors…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I dunno Bill, based on Beer Advocate, Pooh might be better off sticking with Coors…
> 
> - HokieKen


Ah some of those guys have no clue. My recipient will be getting some of these, as well as some other selections. These also fit into Poohs tote. It's a local brew done right here in Red Hook, Brooklyn. I'll vouch for them too lol










http://sixpoint.com/beers/


----------



## HokieKen

> I dunno Bill, based on Beer Advocate, Pooh might be better off sticking with Coors…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Ah some of those guys have no clue…
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Your right on there. I've had some good beers that rated poorly on there. I really only use it if I'm going to a tasting room with a lot of beers I'm unfamiliar with (like I will be at Smoky Mountain Brewery next week ). Then I'll go on BA to get an idea of which beers to pick for the first flight.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's interesting Bill. The legend says, that beer came to Brooklyn from the Midwest as a launch party beer for a short lived ladies porno magazine.

I don't know if that sells it well but the build of the beer sounds promising. The wheat in particular and musky hops I believe it said. A couple different malts too.

So sending cans. That might be the only real way. I've been combing the sites of breweries and it looks like I'll be sending cans as well. I think the craft brew scene is too competitive to serve bottles anymore.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think the craft brew scene is too competitive to serve bottles anymore.
> 
> - ki7hy


Not entirely. Not yet at least, thank God! Luckily all the breweries local to me except one use bottles. I still much prefer bottles. I know that there's no leaching of Aluminum into the beer but, in my head, I STILL taste it. But yeah, a lot of breweries are going to cans because it's cheaper and a better way (at least in theory). If they all switch over to cans, I suppose I'll be going to the breweries lugging my glass growlers…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree on the cans Kenny. It's in my head too I'm sure.


----------



## HokieKen

I took a few and looked over Sixpoints Bill. They have an English Oyster Stout. I hate them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't they serve lemons with oysters? I'm no mathematician but it kind of adds up to me Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Not where I'm from! We eat horseradish and/or hot sauce with our oysters. And I do love me some raw oysters. And I do love me some beer. But, the thought of combining the 2 flavors makes me throw up a little bit. I'm not even sure I'd want to pair beer and oysters together at the same meal.

Them damn yankees are crazy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> These will fit too Pooh  I can vouch for it s tastiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Wow, I put away a bunch of these when I was in Italy.

Raw oysters! No way ever! When I was young (long story) I was held down and had a raw oyster dropped in my mouth. The results were not good. Never touched them, raw or cooked, again!


----------



## HokieKen

> Wow, I put away a bunch of these when I was in Italy….
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yeah, but were they any good?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wow, I put away a bunch of these when I was in Italy….
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Yeah, but were they any good?
> - HokieKen


Actually, I really don't believe they were. Young, in a foreign port and beer was beer.  Just like San Miguel from the Philippines, best .10 cent beer ever, at the time!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Cans and bottles with be in the mix. Those just happen to come in cans, but the other local brew is bottled. I mean we're sending local stuff if possible, right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Absolutely Bill. Definitely send local. Idiots like Kenny and I will just have to get it through our heads that there really isn't anything wrong with cans.

I say that mainly because I think I'll be shipping cans as well. I might not have many options not to do cans if I'm doing at least 6 different local beers.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Cans are no different than bottles in terms of taste. Drinking out of a bottle is better than drinking out of a can, however. I think that's the aversion to cans. Fosters comes in a can so it can't be bad


----------



## HokieKen

I always use a glass unless I'm hiking or tailgating or something where it's not practical. But I swear, I still don't like beer from a can. Even when it's poured into a glass. I say that BUT the few craft beers I've had from a can aren't available in a bottle so I can't say for sure if it's the can or the beer…. I know when I used to drink beer just 'cause it was beer that I always bought bottles 'cause Miller Lite from a bottle was better than Miller Lite from a can.

But yeah, I'll be glad for someone to send me a can full of good beer!! It'll let me release that mental hang-up  Like I said, most all of the local joints use bottles though so it's not really an issue for me most of the time.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, Foster's sucks Bill. I'm beginning to question your pallet… ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, I think it's mental too.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yep, I think it's mental too.
> 
> - ki7hy


What? Not liking Fosters? LOL Guiness also comes in cans


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, I have had tons of Guinness in my lifetime and used to enjoy it. Funny thing is, now I don't. It's too thick and dark for me now days. It's odd how things change. I swear back in college I've poured Guinness on my pancakes as syrup but now I wouldn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well that can't be age related. I'm sure I'm older than you and I still love it 

Just realized the time :O










Beer thirty came earlier today for some reason. Funny how it does that sometimes


----------



## HokieKen

You want a little beer to go with that head Bill?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Check!


----------



## doubleG469

love me some Guiness!


----------



## doubleG469

BTW here's a map showing some of the craft beers brewers we have available. I am not going to hit them all (though that would make for a sweet weekend) but in case you are ever in town and wondering.
http://res.dallasnews.com/interactives/craft-beer-map/


----------



## HokieKen

Touche' Bill. Well played ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> BTW here s a map showing some of the craft beers brewers we have available. I am not going to hit them all (though that would make for a sweet weekend) but in case you are ever in town and wondering.
> http://res.dallasnews.com/interactives/craft-beer-map/
> 
> - doubleG469


That's nice Gary. I wish we had a map like that for around here. I'll have to dig around and see if I can find one. We don't have that many though, I'm sure. I could definitely see taking a few weekends and making those rounds if that was in my neck of the woods. No way I could do 20+ in one weekend though!


----------



## doubleG469

UBER!


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, I wonder if Uber drivers will carry you up on your front porch after you finished all 20?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, 2 per day would be plenty. If you do flights at each one that's like 4 or 5 beers. After that you're not tasting anything. You might as well sit on your couch and drink from a can at that point. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

It's all business in the front and party in the back tonight boys!


----------



## HokieKen

I finished my tote too. What do y'all think?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're not going to ship late after all? Nice work, Kenny! Your joinery looks pretty good, too!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dave. I had a hard time deciding on materials but I figured these would be cheap to ship.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, is that handle and wording katalox? Nice inlay work, very smooth!


----------



## HokieKen

Sort of! It's Kardboardalox ;-p


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sort of! It s Kardboardalox ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Laughing loudly….good one Ken


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just finished weed eating for four hours and decided to take a nap. The phone rang and a friend of mine said he bought too much saw mill wood. Got four truck loads and most of it is red oak! Asked if I would want to come and get a bunch of it. I said absolutely! SCORE!!!! ;-)  )


----------



## HokieKen

Nice grab Jeff! Red Oak is a handy wood to have around. Good for a lot of things.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice. So, as a guy who doesn't use many woods outside of AZ grown (where we do have one type of oak), which is preferred white or red? Just a curiosity thing. I've actually never been a huge fan of oak for the stuff I like to do except my sleds are built from it. It's an old entertainment center I got for free I broke down and use the wood for jigs and things. Good hard stuff but not really ah inspiring to look at. Educate me.


----------



## HokieKen

White is generally preferred because when quartersawn it has very nice ray flecks. Red also has them but usually not as pronounced I believe. The main advantage of White though is that it's extremely rot-resistant and water tight. Can be used for boat building and outdoor furniture. If it's for indoor use though, it doesn't matter. The two are virtually indistiguishable most of the time unless you have a magnified view of the end grain. Color is not a reliable way to diiferentiate them at all.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thank you sir. My sleds seem to like it. Other than the weight they are good sleds. That's about the extent for my experience. Still something I've wondered for awhile.


----------



## HokieKen

I usually just buy white because then I know what I have and can use it outside if needed. Only slightly more expensive than red. Both are pretty cheap around here so I use it a lot.


----------



## duckmilk

> White is generally preferred because when quartersawn it has very nice ray flecks. Red also has them but usually not as pronounced I believe. The main advantage of White though is that it s extremely rot-resistant and water tight. Can be used for boat building and outdoor furniture. If it s for indoor use though, it doesn t matter. The two are virtually indistiguishable most of the time unless you have a magnified view of the end grain. Color is not a reliable way to diiferentiate them at all.
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree with Kenny. White oak is what they use for bourbon and wine barrels, closed pores and will last a long time. Red oak is abundant here and I have used it a lot in projects, plus, here it is cheaper than white oak.










I thought I had a better picture than this, but it is what I used for my plane till (which isn't finished yet). It is easy to work with and durable. I replaced some outdoor bench boards with it several years ago and they have held up well.


----------



## duckmilk

Red oak would also make an impressive bench.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Really after working with pine for years, the last year or so I got to try new woods. Mostly since I got my planer and don't have to bug my neighbor to use his. So the red oak will actually be new to me. I like the color pretty much as something different. The only red oak I have worked with is red oak stain.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Duck. That's a fine looking tiil! My bench is White Oak but I would have been just as happy with Red.


----------



## duckmilk

Well, if the white oak is the same price as red, there is no reason.
I do have pictures of the build of the till on my phone, but haven't loaded them on my computer, and haven't finished it. I think Lazyman stole my name.
The proof of that is, I have other projects that I have never posted.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> which is preferred white or red?


The wood database has a good article on how to tell red from white oak, and why you would care. but white is watertight, mostly. Red oak, because of the open pores, can be used as a straw. I use a lot of red oak for tool handles and stool legs and such, but white would almost always be a better choice. It's just more expensive and there's always some red oak in the bargain bin at my lumber yard, so I almost always have that on hand.


----------



## PoohBaah

The barn that I am slowly taking down is made from old growth white oak. It is going to make way for my new pole barn/shop one of these days.


















On a side note we went to the LBC http://lafbrew.com/beer for supper tonight and it was delightful. I am a huge fan of their black angus stout and had 3 pints of it tonight. I usually reserve darker beers for the winter months but the high today was 60. This is about 20 degrees cooler than it should be. Quite strange but delish.


----------



## PoohBaah

I hate that some pictures get turned sideways and others don't. Damn the photo tool when uploading off ones phone.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Pooh, I'm sure it was the phone's fault. Had nothing to do with the three pints of stout. ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

I mean if I hold the phone sideways it looks fine…..


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yeah Pooh, I m sure it was the phone s fault. Had nothing to do with the three pints of stout. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol I was thinking the same thing. Sorry pooh


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is right side up to Pooh. Very nice too!


----------



## PoohBaah

Well I have been accused of being a little sideways at times.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Edit the photo on your phone and rotate it just a smidge and it'll upload fine, Pooh. I forget to do that about half the time, but when I remember, it always works.


----------



## doubleG469

Uhm, in garage working on my swap and a couple of cutting boards. Doing some new cuts and thinking, i should make a sled for this. Yep listen to that inner voice, it's smarter than you think.



> As of today, i will only buy a sawstop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive jagged fracture, 15 stitches (Not enough meat for the rest), so I d say price the sawstop. Imho
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh geeze Gary. Hate like hell to see that. I've been to the ER to get sewn up after dancing with mine too. Sucks for sure. No downside to a Sawstop if it keeps you out of there.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Sorry to see that Gary. Stay safe first. Everything else is second.


----------



## HokieKen

We just got to our vacation cabin.










Grabbed a six of Devil's Backbone Vienna Lager and stuck it in the fridge for me and the bro-n-law. Definitely looking forward to exploring local flavor but sick of driving for today and the grocery store had that from my neck of the woods and I know it's good 

We'll sit out here and enjoy em after the sun goes down ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks guys, it'll be a bit. Nasty fractures but good news, my swap is done!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, hope everything heals up and you'll be OK. Hate seeing this.

Ken, have fun buddy. It was blazing hot when we were there last week end. Hope it's cooler for you.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Looks like a nice place Kenny. Where is that located?

Having this with a Kobe beef burger …...... when it arrives


----------



## duckmilk

Pooh, why are you taking that gorgeous timberframe apart? And replacing it with a pole barn? Looks like master craftsmanship from the pictures.

Ouch Gary! Did you get any blood on your swap item? Heal up buddy.

That looks like a nice place Kenny. Did you paint that saw on the wall yourself?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Duck, painted saws always have me scratching my head wondering … why?

Funny you only picked up a six Kenny. I'm sure there was a day when a weekend away required much more lol


----------



## PoohBaah

> Pooh, why are you taking that gorgeous timberframe apart? And replacing it with a pole barn? Looks like master craftsmanship from the pictures.
> 
> - duckmilk


What isn't pictured Aretha main beams on the west side of the barn that are rotted through and I have braced with new lumber, all the missing siding and the new roof it needs. I really wish she was restorable but for everything she needs it would cost double what a new tool shed would cost and it would have so much more function. The first floor is only 7' off the ground so can really do much in her either.

I hate to see old barns go but she had a good life and I plan on reclaiming as much as possible. The loft is nearly all oak 1x's in random widths up to 14". All the structural members are true 2×8's and there are many 8×8's that are in great shape. My mantel came from this barn and this winter I plan on creating end tables and a coffee table from her as well.


----------



## duckmilk

Ah, I see, thanks for trying to salvage as much as possible.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah that painted saw sucks but at least it's a crappy saw and not a vintage Disston like I've often seen.

I'm in Pigeon Forge, TN for the week Bill. And yes, a six will probably last the week since we'll go to a couple of local pouring rooms for the good stuff . And Kobe beef is the reason Hindus worship cows!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Last two swaps have each had someone tearing up a hand with a table saw. Sheesh, guys. Let's be careful out there.


----------



## HokieKen

It's just a finger, not a whole hand Dave. He's got 9 others. Sheesh, don't be so melodramatic ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Last two swaps have each had someone tearing up a hand with a table saw. Sheesh, guys. Let s be careful out there.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Let me know when it's my turn to cut a finger and I'll just skip the swap.

Gary….geeez man. Lucky it was only that. It'll stay with you for sure now though. I don't have a sawstop but don't blame people for buying them.

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend.

I grabbed 11 27" long by 15-17" diameter straight eucalyptus logs yesterday. I'll mill them soon and sticker them so the are ready next year. Should be some good project boards out of those. They were just cut so they weighed a ton. My wife was a trooper. Like I needed more wood to mill. Smh


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pretty good time in the shop this week end. Got a lot done on the swap item. It's all glued up, (and thank heavens no screw up in the glue up), all sanded pretty and just an hour or so of details and I can stick a fork in it. Or should I say "stick a beer in it". ;-)

I started doing the re-write on the next swap (knife swap) page. Again doing a lot of copying from prior swaps. I may put it up late this coming week or early next week so people have time to sign up (or think about it). I'm still looking at September 1 cut off, (this is adjustable) October 1 for progress pic's and November 1 mail date. Reveal on November 10. I'm a rookie moderator so let me know if this sounds about right. Also I guess it's advisable to set up a new e-mail account correct? This may be an "easy swap" as Dave said so if everyone finishes early, we mail early. But remember the longer it takes, the more Bill will make to put in the package!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know if this will be an "easy" swap necessarily because some of the fine craftsman here on this forum can forge as well and they will want to show off some. I however don't have any intentions on starting to forge anything so it'll be a smaller swap for me but I'll still ship a good package hopefully.

If I were running the next swap, I would start the signup ASAP to give people plenty of time to decide. No harm in putting the signup up. I'm sure there are a few people that would keep it active. Especially after this one is over.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Dave, I'll get to work on this and get it started. If I'm running late I'll extend the sign up. I'm with you, I'm not a forger at all, but I have done 1.5 handles. I have yet to finish number two while I waited for some band saw blades to arrive.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, go ahead and post it so Dave can get on Etsy and get started on his project.

I'll go to Knife Works sometime this week and see if I can find some inspiration and maybe some supplies ;-) I think I'll probably stay "inside the box" on this one since it's pretty new ground for me.


----------



## PoohBaah

I got nothing done in the shop to day. My wife wanted to go to the state fair so we went and watch the steer show since we knew a couple kids showing. It was neat seeming the pavilion that showcased all the beer and wines that are made in Indiana I never knew there were so many. We have lots to go and try now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There's Pooh posting his view after a couple beers again. 

I haven't been in the shop all weekend. Grabbed a bunch of eucalyptus and my wife went to the building restore place and brought home a bathroom vanity yesterday with a copper sink so last night I started a minor bathroom redo. New cabinet, painted walls tiled backsplash and new mirror, towel rails etc. nothing major but I wasn't expecting to redo the bathroom this weekend. Given, the House was built in 83 and nothing in there has been changed so….I should finish it up tomorrow night I imagine.


----------



## duckmilk

> I'm sure there are a few people that would keep it active. Especially after this one is over.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yup, they'll be drinking beer from this swap.

Speaking of, I got a lot of progress done this weekend as well with only one mishap. But I took Jeff's sig line to heart and it looks pretty good. About 70% done…I think. the rest should be fairly easy…I hope ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

When people speak of wipe on poly, is that as simple as mixing poly with mineral spirits or blo? I've got some tight spaces to get it into and thought of putting it in them with a small brush. It won't really be seen, just want good coverage.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> When people speak of wipe on poly, is that as simple as mixing poly with mineral spirits or blo? I ve got some tight spaces to get it into and thought of putting it in them with a small brush. It won t really be seen, just want good coverage.
> 
> - duckmilk












I've been using this duck.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Bill, I guess I worded my question wrongly. I'm thinking I just need to thin the poly in order to brush it in a tight area where my fingers don't fit. It also needs to soak into end grain so needs to be thin.

I would like to compound something from what I have on hand. Plus, none of the stores here carry that brand. It is interesting that some brands are not carried everywhere, kinda like wood types in the big box stores. Here they only carry pine, poplar and red oak.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Speaking of, I got a lot of progress done this weekend as well with only one mishap. But I took Jeff s sig line to heart and it looks pretty good. About 70% done…I think. the rest should be fairly easy…I hope ;-)
> - duckmilk


We all make mistakes, the trick is to fix it in a way that says "I meant to do that".

Duck, I've had to do this several times.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I ve had to do this several times.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'll bet I've done it more times than you! ;-)))


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah ok. Yeah the General Finishes is a gel, but it does level and get's to a thin consistency when you work it onto the wood.

I've been seeing nice results with first applying a cut dewaxed shellac, sanding it back a bit, maybe applying one more followed by a sanding and then using the General Finishes as a finish coat - two coats sanded in between. It's a low luster so it doesn't look plasticky. Then I'll apply a wax and buff. The shellac seals up end grain nicely. Sanding it back, leaves a nice smooth surface that matches the face grain pretty well.

I purchased the GF from Amazon. Not sure who carries it nearby so rather than hunting it down, my fingers did the work and someone delivered it to my front door 

If your considering thinning poly, that should be fine with mineral spirits.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, a really tight space, no way to do anything with it after it is applied.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh one other thing, that little can will go a long way. I've used it quite a few times, not on any large project, but I have used it on a few projects including this one and it's barely dented it the can. Maybe it's a magic can lol


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I use wipe-on poly all the time. It's a 1:1 mix of oil based poly and mineral spirits. Works great. The finish I use the most is 2:2:1 ms:blooly. As long as its oil based and you us ms to thin, you can cut it as much as you want to.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, all this talk about finishes. I think I could really learn a lot from you guys. I have never tried any of these mixes you guys are bringing up. I tried Formbys wipe on tung oil. Not happy with it. I use minwax from the can polyurethane, like it but sometimes it's too much. Great for stained pine projects. Really fell in love with Danish oil. I feel it need a little more though. I usually just use paste wax to follow it. Maybe that wipe on poly would give things a nice seal after danish oil and before wax.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My shop day was cut short by an asshole neighbor sitting in his car with a thumpy stereo. Rather than head over with a hand maul to explain the beauty of silence to him, I just went inside to hang out with my sweetie.

I did get a quick & dirty MDF box finished for the blades for my Indonesian shoulder plane. And got the handle cut for my kerfing plane, plus got most of the fence cut. I need to fine-tune it and make sure it's all square, then cut the kerf for the blade, and it'll be a working tool.

In the past year, I've finished with BLO, poly, shellac, sandelac varnish, and epoxy. Paste wax goes on some of those. The butter dish I did was the most complex finish. Food-safe linseed oil to start, then shellac to seal that. Varnish on the outside and epoxy on the inside so it would be food-safe.


----------



## HokieKen

The blo/poly mix I mentioned is basically Danish Oil Jeff. It's just a mix of oil and film finish. You can definitely put some wipe on poly over top of your Danish Oil if you think it needs a little more protection.


----------



## HokieKen

Is this your neighbor Dave? If so, let Bill know. They're good buddies.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Alas, no, Kenny. White guy with a wife-beater and a baseball cap on backwards, holding his hand in front of his eyes to keep the sun out. Real rocket surgeon material.


----------



## HokieKen

Was his ball cap green?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not a green fez, no. Probably not even old enough to participate in a beer swap, either. One of the perils of living walking distance from the university.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man …........ I'm not sharin' any info with you dudes any more. It just get's thrown right back at ya' lmao


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with Bill. No more sexy green fez action for any of you!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kenny.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I'll be able to live without the fez, but please don't take away the glitter, Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe a fez with green glitter?


----------



## duckmilk

Leaving for CO tomorrow morning, be back Sat. night late. Gotta pack. See you girls then.

My son, the guitar builder is going to help me with an accessory item.


----------



## HokieKen

Have fun Duck!


----------



## doubleG469

> It s just a finger, not a whole hand Dave. He s got 9 others. Sheesh, don t be so melodramatic ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


oh i kept this finger too. looks like ground bison but the fracture is the real ugly and they cant put a stint on it because of the wound so i keep banging it. fun times….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, I hope it heals up quickly. It was a wake up call for me. Like all of us I've had my "close calls" but got lucky nothing happened.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Birthday to me! )


----------



## papadan

Happy birthday Kenny, you got your hands full with this swap. All kinds of breweries joined LJ just to get in it. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Me and my way-too-good-for-me wife ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

The beer looks good. Your wife looks wonderful. And, as long as you know she's too good for you, well she must be a smart and charitable woman  Happy Birthday Kenny and many more buddy! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dude! I didn't know it was your birthday. Happy birthday!!!

Let's all keep Dan away from the wife pic. We all know what will happen.

Honestly, knowing Kenny and his ugly mug, I kind of figured the wife was imaginary. Good job buddy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How did that restaurant in TN get the same tote I have? They must be Etsy shoppers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy birthday, Kenny!


----------



## doubleG469

Good to see I'm not the only one who married up. Happy Birthday. Which of tjose beers will be making a journey?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Happy birthday Ken! Looks like your having a blast! Did you bring your beer tote there to "test it out"?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Thanks guys. No tote Jeff but they have a great Saison that I bought a growler for


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm hoping you brought your Thor hammer and green cape, too. Bars love that kind of thing!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I finally got around to posting my workbench writeup this morning. Next up, finish bottling some hooch for some lucky recipient, wrap it up and package it for shipping, and maybe get to UPS before the week is over.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK swap people, here we go. The knife swap is o-fficially kicked off! With an old retired officer and soldier as moderator. You can find it here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/233417


----------



## PoohBaah

> I finally got around to posting my workbench writeup this morning. Next up, finish bottling some hooch for some lucky recipient, wrap it up and package it for shipping, and maybe get to UPS before the week is over.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Before the week is over??! Dave that is crazy talk. Shipping 2 weeks early that is unacceptable to us slackers. You need to learn to procrastinate more.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You need to learn to procrastinate more.


I'll get on that any day now, Pooh.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My swap items are done and ready to go. I wanted to add a bonus item but was at a loss. Then it hit me, I can't wait to share this one! Very original!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

With the 26 pieces comment you made prior, we are all looking forward to seeing what you're recipient gets.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The twenty six pieces turned into thirty Dave. But you may be disappointed, they are hardly noticeable. They are all the same. Bad teaser I would say but they are all in there!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I probably know more than I should about two of the recipients on here and who has each others names and I'm sure your recipient will love it. I'm sure I'll find it awesome too. You do good work. Now when I got to the antique stores I'll be looking for P.O. box doors for the LITERALLY NOT JOKING 30 nieces and nephews I have. Some of them are too old for a bank like that but most aren't and honestly if I had one I would use it on my dresser for change and maybe my everyday carry which is a little gun in another compartment on it. I have ideas.

So I enjoy your work Jeff. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I really love making those door banks. I don't think there is a too old for them. A really great keepsake item. They proved to be my best sellers at the craft fair. I hope you find some. As for my swap items, I am really happy with what I made and how they came out. The matching "bonus" I made today just sets it off. I am counting the days until the postman delivers.  I think you will really like the bonus.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright boys I'm having my first ever Hefeweizen tonight. Here's to you Dave ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hope you enjoy it. If you liked shocktop then there's hope you'll like this one but definitely far far far from an ipa. I've of course never had that specific one. Hope you're having fun on vacation.


----------



## HokieKen

It was quite good Dave. I'm glad you like them otherwise I may not have ever thought to grab one. I grabbed one other hefe, the grapefruit Leinenkugel (sp?) you recommended. It'll probably be making the trip home with me though. I have 2 nights left of vacation and 5 beers + a growler so I'll be set for a while after I get back


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken the August 21 shipping deadline is approaching so you may have a restock coming soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep I'm looking forward to that too Jeff . I also need to figure out which ones I'm getting for my recipient…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That grapefruit one is a little on the sweeter side but I like that kind of thing these days. It's defijitely good imo. Sometimes it's too much though. If I do go to the regular store to grab a sixer, it's that grapefruit one a little more than half the time though.

I'll need to finish everything I can this weekend, I'm heading up to my dads land up north next weekend to help him clear it for forest fires and such. I should be done by now if my wife hadn't purchased a copper sink she thought was cool. Which led to tiling a backsplash, painting, demoing, etc. but she liked the sink right?


----------



## buckbuster31

> Happy Birthday to me! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


looks like smokey mountain brewery? If so, I have enjoyed it there several times at a couple of the different locations!


----------



## HokieKen

That's the one buckbuster! My first time. I sampled five beers and there was only one I didn't really care for. Their Saison and their seasonal selection which was a Citra were fantastic. Highly recommended to anyone that's in the area


----------



## HokieKen

Here's an IPA from another TN brewery. Yes, that's a can. Beer is pretty good . My first canned IPA that I remember.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Anyone know the page or post Number where we started the favorite types of beers to received posts? I'll look later tonight on the iPad if nobody knows off hand.


----------



## HokieKen

Look around post #440 Dave.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> All right fellows, I m waiting for glue to dry so I figured I d go ahead and get names out to y all. You should have gotten an e-mail with your recipient name and address. If not, let me know ASAP.
> 
> Now that we know who we re sending to, everyone please post what kinds of beers you like to help your sender out. Even if you ve posted it before, do it again while it s fresh in everyone s mind! If you don t post, don t complain about what you get! Actually… don t complain either way but if you post what you like, you ve got a better shot at getting it ;-P
> 
> Personally, I prefer wheat beers, ales and IPAs. Not a fan of stouts or porters but, I m up for trying anything at least once!
> 
> - HokieKen


Dave and Ken, this was post 435. If that helps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks guys. Got what I needed.


----------



## duckmilk

Howdy folks! Got back from visiting my son and granddaughters. Denver aquarium.










We had a great time, but it set back my swap somewhat. I'm about 85% finished, but the final finish on the wood parts is taking a while due to the rain and resulting humidity. Nothing wants to dry.
I had a lot of great help from my son to finish one part of my swap. He's a guitar builder and has an obscene amount of fine wood to choose from. Picked out a small piece from his discard pile and I must say, that wood looks gorgeous!

Here he is putting a new neck on an existing guitar.










Here is one from about a year ago.










It's gonna be tight for the shipping date because my wife told me we have another obligation for this coming weekend.
But, no worries Kenny, I'll get 'er done.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad you had an awesome trip Duck. Looks like fun and your son has some mad skills for sure.

You definitely have to hit the deadline. Rumor has it, whoever doesn't gets 5 of these and has to drink them. Oh, and pay shipping. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome home Duck! Glad you had a good time with them pretty gals. I just got home from vacation and back to my granddaughter. Makes it okay for vacation to come to an end )


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, if I ever stumble across one of those, I'm definitely going to try it. It's like all those nasty jelly bean flavors. You know it's gonna suck but you just can't help yourself!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just be late on your swap Ken and you can have 5.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

She's glad you're home buddy. Enjoy the mcd's with the little one.


----------



## HokieKen

We went to mcd cause that's what she likes but she slept on me the whole time and didn't eat a thing. Made my day . Now she's gone back home and I'm having a final vacation beer before work tomorrow. Another good one recommended by Dave ;-) IIRC, Bill also put his stamp on this summer beer. I'm liking the grapefruit flavor!


----------



## HokieKen

> Just be late on your swap Ken and you can have 5.
> 
> - ki7hy


That would probably be a waste of shipping $. I'm pretty sure only 1 would get drank…IF I could get it all down :-0


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually it's funny Kenny I had one of those today. However, that isn't the best grapefruit brew out there. My favorite that I know about is this one.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh, that was the one. Not sure why I thought it was the Linenkugels. I liked the Linenkugels but by the end the grapefruit was almost too sweet I thought. I think I'll stick to my grapefruit IPAs when I want that taste ;P Like I said though, I really liked that Zirkus Boy Hefeweizen I tried last week. If I can find it around here, I'll definitely be having more of those.

How's everyone coming on their projects and beer shopping? Ship date is 1 week from today. Everyone on track? If you're not, let me know ASAP!


----------



## PoohBaah

I have the beer part down. Even have some bought for the swap too.

The wood working side of things is coming along nicely and should be ready for finish today. I foresee having no issues hitting the ship day of Monday. I have to be all wrapped up by Friday since my wife feels like we should celebrate our anniversary. I am not sure how she puts up with me some days.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'll be shipping over the next day or two. Actually I've been done for quite a while, but didn't want to show up any of you yahoos


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll be shipping over the next day or two. Actually I ve been done for quite a while, but didn t want to show up any of you yahoos
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Show off.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

do please hurry I'm SO excited to see these carriers …LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

You should have joined Tony! Then you could have not only seen them but been the proud owner of one of them!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How s everyone coming on their projects and beer shopping? Ship date is 1 week from today. Everyone on track? If you re not, let me know ASAP!


Had everything done last weekend. I've been putzing around collecting bubble-wrap and "testing" the things I'll be bubble-wrapping. Guess I should probably find a properly sized cardboard box to contain it all pretty soon.

Shipping is apparently my biggest weakness in these swaps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll get beer this week and probably start on my project Friday night since I'll be out of town Saturday.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Everything done, should be shipped Saturday.


----------



## doubleG469

Mine is going out UPS today scheduled for Thursday delivery…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Gary! Can't wait to see what you made me!

Looking forward to the package Jeff!

Dave, defijitely ship soon but I'll be exploring the other packages I get so I can wait a little extra.

Bill, looking forward to receiving your package. Craftsmanship aside your beer journeys should yield some good stuff. Looking forward to it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, part of the project is in the garage. And part of it is sitting on my dining room table. And I popped a bunch of the bubble wrap today. I think I'll still be able to ship this week. One of these days, I gotta get myself organizized.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you get so unorganized that you lose your recipients address, PM me and I'll hook you up. 

EDIT: If you have my name, that's even funnier.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey what makes you think I'm sending you a package DAVE? :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Isn't everyone sending their package my way? Personally I'm planning for a very intoxicated couple of weekends while trying to build the swap item for my recipient. Shipping is a week from Wednesday right? I need to get started.


----------



## FenceJumper09

Dangit I always miss the good stuff! This looks fun, hopefully I will see and join in on the next one!


----------



## duckmilk

I'm coming along and hope to ship by Friday because I am going to be gone again this weekend. Mainly, I'm just waiting for finish to dry, so I thought I would put them in a plastic tub with a 40 watt bulb shining down to help. After our rains, the humidity is ridonqulus.

I'm going by a saddle maker friend of mine tomorrow to get the leather part of it done. Teaser shot:










Yes, it's a leather Depends support for Kenny!


----------



## duckmilk

I just thought of a question for you guys. If I send the beer package by UPS on Friday, is it going to sit in a hot warehouse over the weekend?


----------



## DavePolaschek

It might well, Duck. Isn't next Monday the deadline? If I don't get shipped tomorrow or Wednesday at latest, I was thinking about waiting until Monday, even though I know my recipient will be dancing around like a little girl who needs to use the restroom and there's a long line.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I just thought of a question for you guys. If I send the beer package by UPS on Friday, is it going to sit in a hot warehouse over the weekend?
> 
> - duckmilk


It might, but it will be on it's way anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

Yea, if I was done, I would ship tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

> I just thought of a question for you guys. If I send the beer package by UPS on Friday, is it going to sit in a hot warehouse over the weekend?
> 
> - duckmilk


Maybe but maybe not. UPS doesn't deliver on weekends but their planes and trucks run 24/7. Either way though, a warehouse isn't any hotter than the back of tractor trailer. Ship when you're ready and hope for the best


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok fellas!!! Half way there! Now I need to start my project right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's some awfully thin MDF you're using there, Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yes, it s a leather Depends support for Kenny!
> 
> - duckmilk


Finally!!! You're my hero Duck!


----------



## doubleG469

> - duckmilk


Hey Duck I see a knife in that pic, use it for the Knife swap! And you don't have to ship via UPS I'm just 20 minutes from you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I shipped this morning. Sent the tracking number to our moderator in case he's going to watch things, but one of you will get a box containing a ziplock that hopefully will keep anything from leaking on your front porch.


----------



## HokieKen

As you guys inform me that you've shipped, I'll make your name bold in the list in the OP. 2 over-achievers thus far…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was hoping to finish waxing and packing last night and ship today. Apparently a lot of our LJers are going out of town over the weekend and I was hoping to get my package there this week but I have a repair to do now that I broke it so no shipping for me today.


----------



## doubleG469

> a ziplock that hopefully will keep anything from leaking on your front porch.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good idea, didnt think of that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> You should have joined Tony! Then you could have not only seen them but been the proud owner of one of them!
> 
> - HokieKen


JUST to be totally honest here ..I didn't feel like messing around with the shipping part of it :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> a ziplock that hopefully will keep anything from leaking on your front porch.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Good idea, didnt think of that.
> 
> - doubleG469


From what I hear Gary is if the box gets wet, the shipping company throws it away. You already shipped so I'm sending good vibes your packages way.

I'll be out of town Saturday so I'm hoping to not have a package on my front porch with a puddle under it when I get home.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Double-bagged for your protection.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Dave. I'll appreciate that when it arrives!!


----------



## HokieKen

For all who haven't shipped, I'd recommend bubble-wrapping each bottle/can individually and then sealing it in a gallon-size ziplock. Then put all of those ziplocks in a heavy trash bag to seal the whole shebang. Like Dave said, if it leaks, it's likely it won't make it to its destination. Plan A is nothing breaks. Plan B is if something does break, the liquid is contained.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Note that ziploc makes XXL bags (I think they're 10 gallon capacity), which will hold a whole ham. Very convenient for shipping this sort of thing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm going to ship Saturday. Got to wax it all up and that takes time doing a hand wax. OK, procrastination. OK, OK, I drank the beer and have to get new beer. Oh yea, I contacted Painted Peak brewery if it was possible to get a bottle, I heard they have some ready to go. They said no, no license to sell yet. I thought, well how about a free one!


----------



## doubleG469

Well now you guys come up with all the brilliant ideas… I am hoping since mine is on the fast track with UPS it doesn't get beat up. And my admin put Fragile and stickers labels all over it. (although that may tempt them to drop kick it.)


----------



## duckmilk

Good idea on the trash bag. I got a 12 wine bottle shipper from work, but think I will wrap the whole thing in the trash bag also.

My saddle maker friend hasn't called be back. Making me nervous.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My saddle maker friend hasn't called be back. Making me nervous.


You think you're nervous? Imagine how Kenny feels with you talking about saddling him up.


----------



## HokieKen

It's okay. I upgraded to the velcro style.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I was the recipient of a beer of the month club. Beer - 1/2 case - arrived at my door each month with no issues. The bottles were placed in a styrofoam box that had individual cells for each bottle and then into a cardboard box with no additional packaging. I feel confident that as long as the bottles are not able to contact one another, and the box itself is not squishy, that all should be well and good. Now I wish I saved some of those styrofoam boxes


----------



## builtinbkyn

So if you have any styrofoam left from other items you received or purchased, that will make a good packaging material. Bubble wrap will too as long as the bottles are not allowed to move about. The trick in packaging fragile items for shipping is restricting movement and not so much making it into a fortress of a shipping container. I used to by and sell brass trains that were detailed and delicate and never had an issue. Restricting movement was the key.


----------



## duckmilk

For Gary and Dave who have already shipped, did they ask any questions at UPS?


----------



## doubleG469

> For Gary and Dave who have already shipped, did they ask any questions at UPS?
> 
> - duckmilk


I shipped from the office so no interaction with them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For Gary and Dave who have already shipped, did they ask any questions at UPS?


Yeah. "What is it?" "Woodworking present."


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's a form to fill out where you declare what's in the package for insurance purposes. "Wooden present", value? I dunno, $10 sound right?

The guy gave me a look when it gurgled a little, but it's on the way.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a final teaser. ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s a final teaser. ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


You have no idea how many times I thought about doing this. Nice!


----------



## HokieKen

Doing what? I was just showing y'all my swap budget ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Jeff that calls for an odd forstner bit. 63/64ths or something. I imagine a 1" bit would work fine if you didn't have one.


----------



## PoohBaah

Here is my last teaser photo.










Vanilla, hazelnut black ale. Mighty tasty. Nice compliment to the skillet chilaquilas I made for supper.


----------



## duckmilk

Pooh, that must be some thick beer to stay in the mug!

The leather for Kenny's Depends support was too thick so I thinned it down to reduce chafing. Who knew a little 220 would shave leather? Learned something there.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool Duck! Never would have thought to plane leather . Make sure the seams dont rub!

Here's a well-earned Tuesday beer 










Pretty bitter and fairly strong. Just right today.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Here s a final teaser. ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL!!!! "Final teaser"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My final teaser. No mug tonight. Been a hell of a time just prepping it and sharpening chainsaw chains for this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah Jeff that calls for an odd forstner bit. 63/64ths or something. I imagine a 1" bit would work fine if you didn't have one.
> 
> - ki7hy


You can also take a 1" spade bit and grind it down to the exact size.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Stopped by the post office just now and dropped a couple packages in. All you religious peeps out there say a prayer for the thing to get there in one piece please.

Mark me as shipped.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha down Dave. Third over-achiever. Your suspended from posting beer pics until you find a mug though. We're not barbarians here! ;-P

Seriously though, y'all use a glass...


----------



## builtinbkyn

My departed uncle taught me to drink beer from a glass. His reason was, rather than filling your stomach with gas, when you pour a beer into a glass, it allows the gas to escape and you can enjoy drinking more beer because there's less gas to fill your belly. He drank Schlitz and PBRs, so the aroma factor didn't really exist back in the 60s and 70s . It was about drinking more beer


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, after the save I did on my swap item, there was no time for waiting. I needed to get that beer in my belly. Fixed what I broke on the swap item and the wifey thinks it looks better now anyway. Of course, it couldn't look worse. Hoping everything makes it in one piece. The beer especially because it's just orange glitter holding the rest of it together.


----------



## HokieKen

> My departed uncle taught me to drink beer from a glass. His reason was, rather than filling your stomach with gas, when you pour a beer into a glass, it allows the gas to escape and you can enjoy drinking more beer because there s less gas to fill your belly. He drank Schlitz and PBRs, so the aroma factor didn t really exist back in the 60s and 70s . It was about drinking more beer
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Very true. The article linked doesn't mention it but you get a lot more of the gas when you drink from the bottle or can. In good-quality beers, the gas is intended to be released when it's poured. As with any gas, it will make you feel full or bloated so you can indeed drink more if you drink from a glass!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Having a little lunch in the yard and trying for the first time, one of the brews I'm sending. Took a chance and it's actually what I thought it would be  Happy I included it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh the package is going in the mail ….................... after lunch


----------



## HokieKen

Man, you dudes are on the ball! I'll ship before the deadline for sure, most likely on Saturday. Give me the thumbs up once it's actually in the mail Bill and I'll mark you shipped. Can't wait for it to get here so I can see what beers you picked for me!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nah Kenny, Bill is sending to me. I'm currently expecting packages from Gary, Dave, and Bill (after lunch). Oh…and however long it takes the postal service to return my package back to me because I shipped to myself as well. So many coming my way.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny, I didn't give your name to anyone. Wonder how everyone got your address???


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I PM'ed them an "updated" address. Now the names are the same as they were originally but all the addresses are in AZ. Shhh….don't tell anyone.


----------



## duckmilk

> My departed uncle taught me to drink beer from a glass. His reason was, rather than filling your stomach with gas, when you pour a beer into a glass, it allows the gas to escape and you can enjoy drinking more beer because there s less gas to fill your belly. He drank Schlitz and PBRs, so the aroma factor didn t really exist back in the 60s and 70s . It was about drinking more beer
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Very true. The article linked doesn t mention it but you get a lot more of the gas when you drink from the bottle or can. In good-quality beers, the gas is intended to be released when it s poured. As with any gas, it will make you feel full or bloated so you can indeed drink more if you drink from a glass!
> 
> - HokieKen


What's wrong with burping?



> That s funny, I didn t give your name to anyone.
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that would be just mean…but funny at the same time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> What's wrong with burping?


Or do like the old-timers in the dive bars up north and sprinkle a little salt in it. Chases the carbonation right out. A little nose grease and the foam dies back down, and you can guzzle without needing to burp afterwards. Unless you want to. Or the pickled egg ain't sittin' right.


----------



## duckmilk

I like pickled eggs…and burping. But with that combination, it's the gas coming out the other end that offends my wife.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You just gotta buy her her own pickled egg. Or blame it on the dog.


----------



## duckmilk

> Or blame it on the dog.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I often do ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

See guys, that's what happens to dudes that drink out of the bottle… they smell like s#*+

I do love me some pickled eggs though )


----------



## DavePolaschek

You haven't been listening, Kenny. That's the dog.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I hate to ruin the intellectual conversation but I'm excited to see if my package actually makes it in one piece. Looks like delivery is scheduled for tomorrow. Sometimes they impress me with their speed.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Says that my shipment will be delivered by end of day tomorrow, too. So someone will have a box with a ziploc bag full of wood and metal and glass and liquid refreshment in some combination.

And I find myself terribly amused that Dave is the one giving us grief about intellectual conversation. Or was that the dog, Dave?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, Dave drank from the bottle last night so he and the dog smell the same.


----------



## duckmilk

I talked to the brewer today and I should be able to pick it up tomorrow. I asked him for more caps, since I will be sampling the bottles first to make sure they are worth shipping. No backwash, I promise.


----------



## doubleG469

Scheduled Delivery Date:08/17/2017 by End of Day


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I talked to the brewer today and I should be able to pick it up tomorrow. I asked him for more caps, since I will be sampling the bottles first to make sure they are worth shipping. No backwash, I promise.
> 
> - duckmilk


LOL Wish I thought to do that, but hey, what's a little backwash between friends?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well didn't get my box in the mail today. It will happen tomorrow. Had some unexpected things to attend to.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Your still early Bill don't worry. I'll enjoy Gary's and Dave's tomorrow. Then after I get home from being out of town Saturday I'll enjoy one of the beers you picked. It works out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like I was impressed for no reason. Updated delivery to tomorrow.


----------



## doubleG469

It's beer:30 for someone!


----------



## doubleG469

Hey, would my recipient PM me and let me know if it showed up unbroken????


----------



## HokieKen

> It s beer:30 for someone!
> 
> - doubleG469


And a swap newb gets the first delivery! Well done Gary. And he did it with only 9 fingers! ;-)

Seriously though, how's the finger coming along Gary?


----------



## doubleG469

Ken thanks! it's healing, fracture F'ing itches. Took stitches out too early i think and it opened back up working on my knife swap layout.

I had nothing to do with the fast delivery, that was all UPS… Now if someone would stop working and actually check his deliveries.. sheesh.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can't grab it until I get home Gary. But thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey, would my recipient PM me and let me know if it showed up unbroken????
> 
> - doubleG469


PM me if you don't get confirmation from someone this evening Gary. I'll reach out and make sure it got there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I won't be home for another 6 hours. Be patient people. I'm in a different time zone. Geeez!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mine still says it's on the truck for delivery.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shoulda got yours shipped to work, Dave. "Sorry. Important meeting I have to take now. Very Important."


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, I should have. Actually I think I've eliminated Gary as my sender because mail doesn't hit my house until around 2:30ish my time. So if his is delivered, it's likely not mine. Yours on the other hand…..


----------



## HokieKen

> Mine still says it s on the truck for delivery.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It can take a while for a truck to get across the AZ desert Dave.


----------



## doubleG469

It's all good, says the recipient.. although he wasn't able to partake in any warm beers yet.


----------



## PoohBaah

Oh happy days! I have received my box and it appears all in one piece, no leaks everything from the outside looks good. Yet this fat boy has to go run so I'm not opening it yet. I want to be able to enjoy a nice cold beer during the unboxing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well. I guess it's at your side door, Dave. You do have a side door, don't you?


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Pooh! Remember, no one tell what they got or who it was from until reveal day!


----------



## builtinbkyn

My box shipped Kenny. You want the tracking PMd or emailed?


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, your good Bill. I'm sure you'll keep an eye on it. I'll just wait until it gets here ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL OK. Let me know what you think of the selection


----------



## duckmilk

Wait! You mean we can drink the beers before the reveal date??? Then it's just some pictures of opened bottles!
I think we should chill them, take pictures and then drink them on the reveal date. That way there can be some drunken posts


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely take pics before you drink the beers! I am almost as excited to see the beers as the projects 

My package is set for delivery Saturday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the reminder, Duck and Kenny! There was almost some unauthorized pre-photo beer drinking somewhere, I'm sure. Definitely not here, but somewhere.

Now where did I put my camera?


----------



## duckmilk

And don't do like Fridge in the last swap and forget who your recipient was ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

Well I drank one of my own beers but my package arrived safe and sound and is awesome. 









My package will be mailed out tomorrow morning.


----------



## duckmilk

Can we have another week? Kenny's leather jock strap isn't finished yet. Still waiting for the lard to soak in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn!! So I didn't get Gary's or Dave's. I think other than mine, Bill's package is in transit so that must be mine. Eventually I guarantee I'll guess right.


----------



## duckmilk

After it arrives, your guesses don't count


----------



## KelleyCrafts

After it arrives I won't guess anymore. That's for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FYI Duck, if you don't have my name, you can totally have another week. Kenny doesn't need to approve this, I've got it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> - PoohBaah


Up never really seems to be that way in your posts pooh


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Pooh. Bill has a point. You're beer will spill that way.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Yeah Pooh. Bill has a point. You're beer will spill that way.
> 
> - ki7hy


 It's all good we aren't supposed to open them yet so I don't have to worry about them spilling.

Also it seems no matter how I try to turn photos they just like to turn every which way but how I want them


----------



## HokieKen

Edit the photo on your phone Pooh. Turn it 90 degrees and save it. Then edit it again and turn it 90 degrees back where it started. Works on iPhone at least.


----------



## HokieKen

It's okay Duck, I'm just going to soak it in lard before I put it on anyway.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Edit the photo on your phone Pooh. Turn it 90 degrees and save it. Then edit it again and turn it 90 degrees back where it started. Works on iPhone at least.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny at this point I kind of have a reputation to uphold now. So I will let the photos be as they may.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So I will let the photos be as they may.


Especially if you're having a beer at the time?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, mine says delivered. I forgot a letter in the box (second time straight) so he probably doesn't know it's from me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dave, won't your recipient be able to tell by the glitter explosion that went off when he opened the box?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He reached out. He said "Received in good shape, glitter and all!!!"

So….yeah


----------



## KelleyCrafts

When he said "good shape" I was thankful USPS must have opened my package and did some work to help the project out. So that's good.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My swap item will be out for delivery today. Hope everything arrives in one piece.


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto. Mine is scheduled to be delivered today as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Mine was delivered


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, I think the list of participants is updated with everyone who has shipped's name in bold. Pooh - you said you were ready to ship, just let me know if you did. I know what's going on with Duck and Slim so we're all good there.

If you have shipped and your package has been delivered but your recipient hasn't been in touch and let you know they got it safe and sound, e-mail or PM me and I'll check in with them for you.

Thanks guys, I'm excited to see the reveals when everyone gets their goodies!


----------



## doubleG469

GETTING THIRSTY OVER HERE!!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Not me Gary! Little Saison from my souvenir growler to go with my pintos and cornbread for dinner )


----------



## HokieKen

This actually feels pretty good after the past couple weeks believe it or not:










So I'm on the patio and I've made it about 3/4 of the way through my growler so I'm feeling pretty darned good ;-). I just got some scales epoxied onto my son's birthday present and may or may not be admiring some beer-related hand-crafted paraphanalia from a fellow LJ ;-P. My Mom gave me a grammercy bow saw kit this morning after making me a belated birthday brunch. All-in-all, it's been a damned fine Saturday)

I do hope you guys have had one as satisfying!


----------



## DavePolaschek

My sweetie took me to Bayport BBQ for my birthday dinner. Only problem is that I ate so much I didn't leave room for beer. But tomorrow looks like decent woodworking and beer drinking weather. Might have to start in on the "spares" of the ones I sent off to one of y'all once I get my practice knife glued up and am waiting for the epoxy to set.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Birthday Dave! Is it today?


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and, any weather is decent for woodworking and drinking beer ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Tomorrow, Kenny. Thanks! We decided to celebrate today, and tomorrow morning I get shop-time as part of my present. Sunday mornings are great. The older neighbors are all off at church, the younger neighbors are all sleeping off their Saturday nights, and I'm playing with my wood.


----------



## HokieKen

How old are you Dave? Based on your Fedora, I'd guess 70. But based on the fact you drink Mikes Hard Lemonade, I'd guess 17. ;-P

Just razzin' ya. Hope it's a good one for ya tomorrow!!


----------



## HokieKen

I just clicked your link. A Minnesota restaurant with a buffet and an @comcast.net address? That ain't barbecue buddy. Come a bit further south ;-p


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine is received today. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Jeff! Knowing you though, what you got ain't no better than what you sent brother!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I turn 53 tomorrow.

I've had BBQ from here down to Memphis, and across to northeast GA. Bayport BBQ and Baker's Ribs both do pretty darned good. And heck, give global warming another twenty years, and MN will be a southern state. :-/


----------



## HokieKen

That's fine, us southerners love to fish and y'all got an assload of lakes. Just razzin on the bbq too. I actually never liked pulled pork. I do love a good rack of ribs though…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm partial to Texas style BBQ myself. But I did enjoy a biscuit or two at every stop across from Memphis to Georgia. Joked that if I lived down there, they'd have to bury me in a piano case.


----------



## PoohBaah

If we are talking BBQ then we are talking about my other favorite hobby besides woodworking. I do a little cooking on the side and also some competitions under the name 3 Men and a Pig. I have done alright in the last 4 years in competitions. I have won the county fair cook off 3 out of the last 4 years. And we have a local festival called Bacon Fest and I go reserve champion out of 16 teams there.

Our smoker is a home grown monster as you can see below. There is a wood stove, Welding rod cabinet, LP Tank, Ski boat prop shafts, military surplus jet engine cart…. the list goes on. But it came together one winter and it just seems to make great BBQ.


----------



## doubleG469

> I just clicked your link. A Minnesota restaurant with a buffet and an @comcast.net address? That ain t barbecue buddy. Come a bit further south ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


South and west cause that isn't bbq you guys serve in VA


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> GETTING THIRSTY OVER HERE!!!!!!
> 
> - doubleG469


I don't have my package yet either Gary. I'm not sure exactly when Bill shipped but it might be past due for that so I might have to rule Bill out.

Overall however i think I'll start turning my guesses to Pooh, Slim, or Duck. I'll get one right eventually.


----------



## duckmilk

I know nothing ;-P

We had a fun weekend in Meridian, TX this weekend. They had received a bunch of rain so we couldn't take the horses due to a chance the trailer would get stuck. Which means I didn't have to ride a horse 
Went to another guy's house on Saturday for BBQ and skeet shooting then drove trails in our friend's Polaris Ranger. Beautiful country.

Got back home this afternoon and wrapped my swap items. Mine will ship tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Today's shipping day boys! Although, most was shipped early and the remaining ones are on track.

One package will be a couple of days late. There is a VERY good reason for it and the recipient is cool with it so y'all be nice! ;-). I think everything will be in-hand before reveal date but y'all don't plan on revealing early.

Don't look directly at the eclipse or you might not be able to see the reveal photos! We have 90% eclipse here. What y'all got?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> We have 90% eclipse here. What y'all got?


Possible thunderstorm, definite clouds. About 80% if you could see it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

80% coverage here in Pittsburgh. Right now it's partly cloudy, so we'll have to see. Oh if anyone purchased those paper viewing glasses fro Amazon, check them. Read there are lots of glasses that were sold that are bogus. I picked up two pieces of shade #14 welding glass for us to use. Figured I'd be able to put it to use down the road when I make my forge and learn how to weld.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I plan to use a dark beer to view then when it's over, drink the beer!


----------



## HokieKen

I was thinking that in honor of the eclipse I should probably leave work and go home so I can toast it with a beer Jeff ;-) Problem is, I didn't buy any glasses but they're available here at work for me to use. So I guess I better stick it out…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

me and Bill got ripped off on this eclipse can only see 75% of it …...that is if clouds go away …oh and there calling for thunderstorms here today :<((


----------



## builtinbkyn

> me and Bill got ripped off on this eclipse can only see 75% of it …...that is if clouds go away …oh and there calling for thunderstorms here today :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Hey Tony I want to pick up some lumber on the way home. Have any good recs for something off of 80 or 76 that won't take me too far out of the way?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Tony, we only get 62% here in AZ and of course, clear sky's.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no sorry I don't know of anything north of me


----------



## builtinbkyn

> no sorry I don t know of anything north of me
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Nothing off of PA Tpk?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I usually go south from me to *HERE* but this is not near TP I also hit local lumber yards close to me and Amish woodworking shops close to home


----------



## PoohBaah

> GETTING THIRSTY OVER HERE!!!!!!
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> I don't have my package yet either Gary. I'm not sure exactly when Bill shipped but it might be past due for that so I might have to rule Bill out.
> 
> Overall however i think I'll start turning my guesses to Pooh, Slim, or Duck. I'll get one right eventually.
> 
> - ki7hy


My package will be out for delivery tomorrow. Not saying where it is headed though.


----------



## HokieKen

> no sorry I don t know of anything north of me
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Nothing off of PA Tpk?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Hearne Hardwoods might be a little out of the way Bill but might be worth a look.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Today s shipping day boys! Although, most was shipped early and the remaining ones are on track.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll probably ship today Kenny. If I get around to it.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool! I just spent an hour or so watching the eclipse. Had the glasses and I made a pinhole projector. The pinhole box worked surprisingly well, much better than I thought but the glasses gave a much better view. Really a pretty cool experience. I hope the rest of you guys in the path got a good view!

Lazyman - I know you made a trip just for the eclipse. How was it man?


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll probably ship today Kenny. If I get around to it.
> 
> - ki7hy


Nah, don't worry about it. Bill said he really didn't want any beer anyway. Says he can't stand the stuff.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

totally forgot bout hearn Kenny ....Groff has box of freebies I like lots :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I've never been to either Tony, just heard about Hearne many times and made a mental note that if I was ever in southern PA to schedule a visit there. From what I've heard they have unique stuff in the way of exotics and slabs and burls etc.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ll probably ship today Kenny. If I get around to it.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Nah, don t worry about it. Bill said he really didn t want any beer anyway. Says he can t stand the stuff.
> 
> - HokieKen


I figured he wouldn't care.

I did get to check out the eclipse today with the cheesy but ISO certified glasses. My beautiful wife knows her nerdy hubby would walk downstairs at work and look up at the sun like an idiot so she made sure I had glasses (like a month ago). Was cool. The glasses were a bonus for sure. I was definitely happy to have them and shared them with co-workers as well. Even though my eclipse viewing was only at 42% this morning, it was still pretty cool.


----------



## doubleG469

> ..Groff has box of freebies I like lots :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I like freebies!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ..Groff has box of freebies I like lots :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I like freebies!!
> 
> - doubleG469


well the pieces are not hugeboards but big nuff for knife scales 
and Kenny…... Lew lives near there probably 10 mins. away


----------



## duckmilk

We were in the 75 - 80% coverage today with clear skies. I didn't have glasses, but I went outside and it seemed like I was wearing moderately tinted sunglasses. Very cool. Phone camera didn't work well for pictures though.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> and Kenny…... Lew lives near there probably 10 mins. away
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Great! Who the hell is Lew?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...
> and Kenny…... Lew lives near there probably 10 mins. away
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Great! Who the hell is Lew?
> 
> - HokieKen


YOU DON"T KNEW LEW? ! ? ! ?


----------



## HokieKen

> We were in the 75 - 80% coverage today with clear skies. I didn t have glasses, but I went outside and it seemed like I was wearing moderately tinted sunglasses. Very cool. Phone camera didn t work well for pictures though.
> 
> - duckmilk


Good grief Duck… ya ain't supposed to do that buddy! You didn't go blind did ya? Your phone cam still work right?


----------



## duckmilk

I was using it like taking a selfie so I wasn't looking at the sun. And yes, I just took some pictures this afternoon. Works like it did before. I'm due for an upgrade anyhow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry Duck, you'll probably be completely blind by morning, or something.

http://www.abc15.com/news/eclipse/why-its-not-safe-to-use-your-phone-in-selfie-mode-to-watch-the-eclipse


----------



## GR8HUNTER

http://lumberjocks.com/lew
START REVEAL NOW LOL :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Nah, I didn't do that either Dave. Just took a couple of quick pics, and the sun wasn't reflecting in my eyes at all.

My dad was in the navy in WWII and brought home some goggles that they used to watch for enemy planes approaching from the sun. They were adjustable for brightness and we used to play with them as kids.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, how many fingers am I holding up?

Uh oh….


----------



## HokieKen

> http://lumberjocks.com/lew
> START REVEAL NOW LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


OHHHHHH, you mean LEW!


----------



## HokieKen

Gonna try a new IPA and unbox my new toy. I didn't want it but Dave made me buy it with Woodcraft's eclipse coupon ;-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Gonna try a new IPA and unbox my new toy. I didn t want it but Dave made me buy it with Woodcraft s eclipse coupon ;-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Sweet!


----------



## duckmilk

That blog by Lew was really cool. Wish I had a lathe instead of chiseling and sanding everything round. Need to make some sort of jig for the drill press…and then buy a better drill press.

That would be an improvement Kenny!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice little sander GRATZ :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. I only have 2 bench grinders, a 4×36 belt sander, a 10" disk sander and an oscillating spindle sander, a palm sander, a detail sander, a dremel and a ROS. I really needed something to sand with!

I really did need something to shape knife scales I discovered and it'll be good for grinding bevels on knives too. So basically I bought it for the knife swap ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, don't turn on a drill press. Too much lateral force. Not built for that. Get yourself a lathe. It's cheaper than a drill press and either way you gotta buy the tools. And that's where the expense is. FWIW, the harbor freight midi lathe is a definite jewel. Just as good as my delta, just lacks some of the bells and whistles.


----------



## duckmilk

Actually, I have a 1925 Goodell-Pratt model 494 that just needs a tool rest with banjo, a head stock setup and me to rig a motor mount. It came with an old Westinghouse motor that hums so sweetly.


----------



## HokieKen

You're in bizness buddy!


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, that would be pretty cool to make work. I guess I need to put a call out on OWWM to see if anyone has something to get it working. It was free BTW.

Also, you guys seem to be too worried about my safety. I kinda quit doing stupid things quite a few years ago. I'm not as reckless as I let on ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

We just love ya Duck!

If a banjo and tool rest is all your missing, you can make a banjo from wood and buy a tool rest to fit pretty cheaply. The headstock is a different animal altogether. Did you mean you need to set up the headstock you have or you need a headstock?


----------



## doubleG469

I need a lathe too, if anyone has a good one laying around… for a poor working class slob… pitty me and sell it to me foe $1 ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

My package says it's scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well now Bill's back in the running. Thanks Bill for mucking up my process of elimination!!

So, it's Bill, Pooh, Duck, or Slim. I think everyone else has delivered. Maybe it's all 4.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Maybe it's all 4


I think it has to be, Dave. You've eliminated all the other possibilities, right?


----------



## HokieKen

It could be any of those Dave. Or it could be none of those.


----------



## HokieKen

> I need a lathe too, if anyone has a good one laying around… for a poor working class slob… pitty me and sell it to me foe $1 ;-)
> 
> - doubleG469


Watch Craigslist Gary. Around here, older lathes, especially Craftsman tube-style ones, come up for little-or-nothing often. You can probably find something good enough to get you going in the 20-50$ range if your patient. Or you could help Duck with restoring his and he could let you use it in return! ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

People on Craigslist around here be smoking crack, they usually want at or over original prices. It's nut


----------



## duckmilk

On the truck scheduled for delivery today.



> We just love ya Duck!
> 
> If a banjo and tool rest is all your missing, you can make a banjo from wood and buy a tool rest to fit pretty cheaply. The headstock is a different animal altogether. Did you mean you need to set up the headstock you have or you need a headstock?
> 
> - HokieKen


I feel the LOVE!

The lathe has a headstock plate, but it only has 2 slots to mount something to it or (my guess) a #1 morse taper hole.


----------



## doubleG469

> On the truck scheduled for delivery today.
> 
> - duckmilk


You know you could have just thrown it in the truck and come over for a beer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet. I have two coming today apparently!


----------



## duckmilk

> You know you could have just thrown it in the truck and come over for a beer.
> 
> - doubleG469


Ha! You could do the same. BTW, what are you doing Saturday. I'm batching it this weekend and we could go to the brewery and get a couple of free ones!


----------



## duckmilk

> Sweet. I have two coming today apparently!
> 
> - ki7hy


Greedy you are.


----------



## duckmilk

My 89yo buddy has had a leak in his roof and I have been up there 5-6 times to try and stop it. Got it down to just a tiny drip the last time. So I went back this morning to put another coating on. It was already 91 deg. when I showed up at 10:30. Got whupped up there but got it done. Now it is wait and see.


----------



## doubleG469

Package received and in exceptional shape, beers made it as well!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Got whupped up there but got it done.


You're a better man than me, Gunga-Duck. Do Not Like roof work.


----------



## duckmilk

Scratch one off your list AZ Dave, but which one?

MN Dave, I don't either, especially when it reaches 99 deg.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Sweet. I have two coming today apparently!
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Greedy you are.
> 
> - duckmilk


Just having fun Duck. According to Kenny, nobody has my name anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

Me too Dave, and this has been fun 



> That s funny, I didn t give your name to anyone.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Now that would be just mean…but funny at the same time.
> 
> - duckmilk


;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Tracking shows delivered at 5:41 pm central time.


----------



## HokieKen

That means there are 3 to recieve, 2 to be delivered today and the final package will be shipped in a couple of days. Nice job everyone!

And like I said, the person who is late for shipping has the best excuse EVER and deserves a salute just for wanting to finish out at all.


----------



## doubleG469

For those that have received, how many have already lost their tote to the significant other? Mine already called dibs…. oh at least I get the beer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> For those that have received, how many have already lost their tote to the significant other? Mine already called dibs…. oh at least I get the beer.
> 
> - doubleG469


I would say my recipient will be able to keep his. ;-) I had that covered!


----------



## HokieKen

My wife has scored something in the last 2 swap packages I've recieved so I get to keep mine


----------



## HokieKen

I felt like I needed a little "the love" tonight ;-). I gotta say, the wheat beers I've had lately have impressed me. This one too.


----------



## HokieKen

And I haven't even touched the awesome selection I got in my swap package )))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> MN Dave, I don't either, especially when it reaches 99 deg.


Man. I really don't like it when it's above body temp. Yecch!

I'm pretty sure I'll get to keep what I got in the swap. My sweetie doesn't drink beer, though she did think what I got was darn pretty.

So reveal's probably next week? Am I reading that right?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, reveals will be Monday as scheduled in the OP.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife ain't gettin' none of mine ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know what y'all think but I'm cool if y'all want to post beers you recieved if you're getting into them. Just hold off on revealing the woodworking portions until Monday. That cool with everyone?


----------



## doubleG469

I have to go to Abilene for a funeral so I won't get into mine u til the McGregor whipping Mayweathers butt event..


----------



## builtinbkyn

My package was delivered today to someone :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A good friend recommended this one so I thought I would try it while I wait for my package to arrive.










It's surprisingly smooth and definitely weren't kidding about the Blanche part very light. It is yummy! Also, I know we make fun of Bill but I would totally slide an orange slice in it if I had one but it definitely doesn't need it. Very good recommendation from a good friend.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I don't think you're supposed to mix that with denatured alcohol Dave. The orange would be much better lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I spread my DNA everywhere.


----------



## HokieKen

> I spread my DNA everywhere.
> 
> - ki7hy


You're such a Hoegaarden ;-0

I'd say that's a good recommendation from your buddy. I've never had a Hoegaarden but it's hard to go wrong with a Belgian White. That one's got a nice color and the lacing looks like it was a good pour. I think you made the right call skipping the orange though ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> - ki7hy


I'm liking the filler in the wood under the beer there. Is that the cheese tray you were working on?


----------



## HokieKen

> I have to go to Abilene for a funeral so I won t get into mine u til the McGregor whipping Mayweathers butt event..
> 
> - doubleG469


Sorry about the funeral Gary. The fight's Saturday so post a pic of what you're drinking during it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m liking the filler in the wood under the beer there. Is that the cheese tray you were working on?
> 
> - HokieKen


That's the never ending cheese board with slicer built in and an accompanying serving try for crackers or meat. I should have used a different piece of wood for this. It was rotten in the middle so bad I could poke my finger through it. I planned to use blue epoxy to fill it because that's what she wanted but I should have just routed the grooves in a better piece of wood. I've filled that thing probably 13 different times. Then I cut the slab down to separate the cutter side and the serving side to make it smaller for storage and the damn middle is all punky so it didn't look right. So add in two more nights of filling these things propped in wooden clamps. I think I am finally done with filling it but I have to clean it up again. I had already cleaned it up and flattened it before cutting it in half but then had to do more. What a pain in the ass. I should have it done over the next couple of nights other than finish which I'll do periodically over the weekend while I get other stuff done. I'll post a pic when it's looking close to what it will look like. If she doesn't like it, I'm going to beat her with it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So I thought my beer of the month club given to me by my ex-wife ran out, but seems not to be the case. Received these this morning. This is one of the ways they ship. The other is with styrofoam cells vs the carton cells.

Any of these look familiar to anyone?


----------



## HokieKen

Never heard of any of them but they all look worth trying, except the oatmeal stout… never had one of those I didn't hate.


----------



## doubleG469

I'm sorry does that really say "lobster ale"???? That does NOT sound delicious. Exactly the opposite..


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno, I'm thinking it's probably flavored with some spices used typically for seafood. Like Old Bay seasoning. It might be good. I'm with you though, I LOVE lobster but don't want my beer to taste like it. I've had jalepeno and habanero beers before. I'm betting it's along those lines.


----------



## HokieKen

I still think this is my absolute favorite beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We stopped for lunch and motorcycle boot repairs in Belfast, ME when we were out there last year. I can recommend Colburn Shoe Store. Didn't have any beers, since I was on the bike.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, it's hard to ride a bike and drink beer at the same time. Same reason I don't have a zero turn mower


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, how many have yet to receive their swap items?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny, how many have yet to receive their swap items?
> 
> - duckmilk


I think all but one have received.


----------



## HokieKen

Should be only 1 package outstanding. I haven't gotten any confirmation of reciept from one other person but their sender's tracking showed it was delivered.


----------



## duckmilk

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dunno about Monday, but after my first successful resawing (7×24x3/8 off a 7×24x7/4 poplar board with only a little wandering), it's definitely time for a beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And I think my recipient will like the Legally Blonde. It's a little hoppier than I would prefer, which I think is just about right for his tastes.


----------



## duckmilk

Can't wait to try my beer gifts. They all look great. Thanks whoever sent them to me!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you accidentally drank one tonight, I wouldn't tell, Duck.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've already had one of mine and will have another later tonight. You don't have to save them. Just snap some pics for your reveal on Monday and go to town.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all ARE free to drink your beers you know… Just take a pic first so the rest of us can see them!

I have this one and 1 more before I start on my swap stash )


----------



## duckmilk

;-) might do that


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Been a long day. Finally getting into the shop.

This one is a bit tart at first, but not bad on the second mouth full. I remember drinking ciders like that. This isn't even close to a cider though. Not even close to the Hoegaarden but still decent. It won't go to waste, that's for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmmmmm, Saison


----------



## doubleG469

Back










From funeral and decided to partake of my beers…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I've already had one of mine and will have another later tonight. You don't have to save them. Just snap some pics for your reveal on Monday and go to town.
> 
> - ki7hy


This is true, Pic's taken, two beers drank. Both awesome! )


----------



## HokieKen

Well, here goes my last pre-swap beer. I get to tap the swap selection tomorrow! ))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm into my swap beers! Up first, a Rye IPA from Tennesse Brew Works. Mmmm Mmm Good


----------



## HokieKen

Reveals are on Monday so you can post your pics starting at midnight Eastern Time. So make sure you have your pics ready cause I wanna see the stuff!

Unfortunately, I don't think the final package will make it in time for reveals so we'll have one belated reveal when it does get there.


----------



## HokieKen

Now that I have a beer I think I'll go flock some Walnut.


----------



## HokieKen

1 more tonight ;-) I wanted to save this one but I just had to try it. Geeze I'm like a kid in a candy store with these new beers! This one is…..... I'll tell you Monday. It came in the mail, but not in my swap package. ;-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tomorrow is the beer swap reveal. This is going to be nice! Beer and beer related wood work! I bet there's going to be some beautiful things to see!


----------



## papadan

> Yeah, it s *hard to ride a bike and drink beer at the same time. Same reason I don t have a zero turn mower *
> 
> - duckmilk


Dammit Duck, you owe me a keyboard, just spit coffee all over it!


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Dan :-( At least it wasn't one of your beers.


----------



## duckmilk

I won't get to post pics until tomorrow afternoon, gotta bottle more vodka tomorrow. But I'm off on Tuesday, so maybe I'll get to try more than one, or two, or five.


----------



## duckmilk

I take it all back Dan. You can't weed-eat and hold a beer at the same time either


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I take it all back Dan. You can t weed-eat and hold a beer at the same time either
> 
> - duckmilk


I used to drink Mickeys beer while I weed eat my hillside. 12 oz with screw top lids. Would put it in my back pocket. Guess I would have had a "pain in the a**" if I fell!


----------



## HokieKen

Reveals in the morning boys!

Here's another piece of swap booty. A very unique flavor in this IPA from Foothills Brewery in NC.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Now this one's got some kick! One of my swap beers! I haven't used this mug in a long time. A retirement gift from the National Guard. Co. B 276th Engineers (cbt)


----------



## HokieKen

I do recall you saying you like 'em dark Jeff. That one definitely fits the bill! That's a very cool mug. Well-earned and one you should drink from proudly.

But you better grab a coaster before the wife catches you! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Too dark for me Jeff but awesome for sure. This swap was far more time consuming than anticipated but we'll worth it. A fantastic group of guys to joke about with and share a beer with.


----------



## jeffswildwood

LOL, I've not afraid of the dark. In fact, I like it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I used to. Not so much anymore but since this thread started I've had more beer than I have in the last year. So…I'm out of practice I guess. I'm sure your recipient did an amazing job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

2.5 hours peeps. I'm going to go grab a swap beer and write my post up.


----------



## HokieKen

Oops, I should have said Pacific time I guess. Oh well, this way there should be a few reveal posts waiting for me in the morning ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I post now will you kick me out?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Reveals in the morning boys!
> 
> Here s another piece of swap booty. A very unique flavor in this IPA from Foothills Brewery in NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I just noticed this beer. Not sure how I missed it. I would hate this beer. I would choose Jeff's over that one for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Not me! Wasn't my favorite IPA but I definitely enjoyed it.



> If I post now will you kick me out?
> 
> - ki7hy


Yes. 2 more hours wait you can.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

45 minutes. What to do….what to do.

Oh, have a beer from the swap and chill in the pool. This one has sea salt and coriander in it. It's surprisinhly really good.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

they both look refreshing :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok I might have had a couple beers so I'm posting early. Too much beer is a viable excuse right? Beer swap reveal time!!!

My sender was Bill in Brooklyn. I couldn't have been happier having a beer snob be my sender. I've had a couple and am looking forward to having all of them. He did a phenomenal job building a tote and a bottle opener as well as finding beers that really would fit my pallet. A good mix of materials and the lamination is flawless. The tote is extra special because he planned it before he built it which is a totally groovy concept. I should try it. It's loaded with foam to keep the beers insulated which is very important in AZ weather, especially because it was 109 degrees today and this guy was working outside like an animal.

So thanks Bill, I love the set and definitely will get some use out of these. For a new swap topic, I think this was a success. Before this I considered Bill a friend, now, a greater friend. Thank you sir.

And here's the porn.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got mine from Gary, who apparently sacrificed a finger to make me a very pretty beer tote out of hackberry. The bottle opener is a growling bear whose mouth bites the top clean off the bottles. Grrrowr!



















With a half-dozen beers from Texas.










Thanks, doubleG469!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave and Dave, you guys sure scored on this swap. That bear opener is awesome! Both totes are a great, nice job!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess it's my turn. I received my swap items from Ken. I had the honor to be able to drive to his house to get this. It was an awesome day that I really enjoyed. If you ever get the chance to visit another wood worker from here, do so. Ken even took the time to give some lessons on a lathe, the one power tool I have always been afraid of. Here we go:










When everyone else is making beer totes, Ken is thinking outside the box and made me this beautiful beer mug. I love it! He even placed a Virginia state quarter in the lid, from one Virginian to another.










In addition, he added this bottle opener. I love the design and the way it works.










While we were in his shop, he added a marking tool.










Oh and I can't forget the beers! A nice collection of darks! None of which I have ever tried.










Ken's generosity did not stop there, in addition to the lathe lessons, he gave me the lathe! And a set of cutter tools! I don't have a good picture but it is nice! Ken, thanks for running this swap and for all the swap items. I'll be using them forever!


----------



## HokieKen

Man, those totes are AWESOME! Nice work Bill and Gary! The matching bottle opener is super sexy Bill and that bear head is bad-assed Gary.

So I guess it's my turn to show you suckas what I got  Well first, I have a little confession. I took advantage of my position as moderator in this one and cheated a little bit… See, Jeff and I only live a few hours away from each other and we've been threatening to get together for quite a while but just never had. Well, with this swap, I decided I would give Jeff my name and I would take his and we would do this thing face-to-face. So that's what we did!

So here's Jeff in my shop taking his first stab at turning on the lathe:










There's a picture of both of us together with all of our swap goodies but I'll let Jeff post that one so I don't spoil his reveal ;-P

So, on to the porn! First, Jeff made me an awesome tote from his gummy cherry that we all love so much and some really sexy-figured Walnut.



















Now, of course my new tote wasn't empty… )










Jeff nailed the beer selection! He picked 5 IPAs and a Hefeweizen. Since Jeff and I are so close and most of the craft breweries are near me, Jeff decided to head south for my beers and get me stuff I can't get here. So while he was on a weekend getaway in the Smoky Mountains, he picked my selection from local breweries down there )










But wait, there's more! And this is AWESOME! Most of you know that Dave made me a T-Track mallet in the last swap that has come to be known as my "Thor" mallet. Well, now that mallet has a brother next to him on my shop wall:










Jeff said that after I used my Thor mallet to fight off the bad guys I needed one to relax with. So now I have my "battle" mallet and my "bottle" mallet! (Named such by Jeff's son IIRC ))










Well, you would think that would be enough, but not for Jeff! I mentioned Jeff's gummy Cherry that I've been lusting after since he first got it. Well, he brought me a couple of pieces of his stash ))










So thanks a *BUNCH* for the killer beer haul Jeff!










But, since Jeff was coming to my house, he's way too thoughtful a guy to leave my wife out. He brought her this lovely little box out of… yep, you guessed it, my favorite combo - Gummy Cherry and Walnut! And a little Maple on this one to boot too ;-P



















And finally, Jeff's wife wanted in on the action so she sent some of the greatest Banana Nut bread that has ever graced my mouth. And that's saying something 'cause I've eaten A LOT of it in my life! My wife loved it to. I suggested that I might take 1/2 a loaf to her Dad and she almost hit me. She said that was HER loaf and I could do whatever I wanted with mine ;-P










So there it is boys. Jeff and I had a great time hanging out in my shop talking shop. I gave Jeff a crash course on woodturning so maybe we'll see some new craft show items show up in Jeff's projects soon! After showing Jeff how to turn with HSS tools, I let him take the carbide tools Dave made me in the last swap for a drive. He said it was like stepping out of a Chevelle and into a Mercedes 

Thanks again Jeff for making the drive and all the fantastic gifts. I've already been into the beers and haven't been disappointed yet. My wife has moved the box 3 different times trying to find the right spot for it  My mallet already has a spot and I'm trying to figure out how many places I can go that I need to carry my own beer so I can show off the tote! And the bread?... Well let's say it lived a short but satisfying life ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, looks like Jeff and I were working at the same time. So I guess I will post the pic of us with our goodies


----------



## HokieKen

> - ki7hy


Awesome pic Dave, looks like a beer ad!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and I forgot to tell you Jeff, just so you're not disappointed… the Pacific Wonderland is a Pilsner and the Float Your Boat is a Saison. I couldn't find enough local darks in the "pick your own six" section to fill it out


----------



## HokieKen

I have one more "reveal" too ) This wasn't for the swap per se. When Duckmilk sent me the link to his local Whistle Post Brewing, I perused their site. Well they had a Cucumber Saison. Lately, I've become a big fan of Saisons and told Duck I'd never heard of a cucumber beer and for some reason I just thought that sounded like a really great flavor. Well thanks to Duck's generosity, I got to find out!










He said the brewery isn't bottling that beer but when he got his swap beers, he talked the guy into bottling one up for me! So I arrived home Friday evening to find a box on my porch with the beer that Duck printed and taped the label on, a really cool "tote" and a nice steel bottle opener.

So it was just a thoughtful thing that Duck decided to do for me. I find that things like that happen a lot with the fellas I get to know on this site. So thanks Duck for the beer but more importantly for the thought and the generosity!

So Saturday when I posted this:



> 1 more tonight ;-) I wanted to save this one but I just had to try it. Geeze I m like a kid in a candy store with these new beers! This one is…..... I ll tell you Monday. It came in the mail, but not in my swap package. ;-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I was trying a Wheels Off Cucumber Saison from Whistle Post Brewing down in Texas. And I gotta say, it was yummy! When they do start bottling them, let me know Duck. I may have to see what I can do about getting you to ship me a sixer


----------



## jeffswildwood

> LOL, looks like Jeff and I were working at the same time. So I guess I will post the pic of us with our goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that is two fine looking wood workers and some fine wood wood work! Ken thanks for everything and thanks for running this swap! I think it came out to be more fun then anyone expected. Good job Sir! Too bad we couldn't find two green towels that day, we would have scared everyone! )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like you really did give everyone your name, Kenny! Nice work by Duck and Jeff and Jeff's wife! ;-)

Looks like Jeff got a darned nice mug, too. And a lathe is a pretty special "add in." Raising the bar, buddy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow. You were spoiled beyond belief Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...And a lathe is a pretty special "add in." Raising the bar, buddy!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The lathe was definitely NOT a bonus item! I wouldn't want anyone to think we go to that kind of expense for these swaps! I just had an extra lathe sitting around since Christmas that was inexpensive but well-made and usable. So when Jeff was trying to decide what power tool to buy as a retirement gift to himself, planer and lathe were two of his choices. I told him then to buy the planer and there was a lathe up the road he could have for the cost of gas to come get it. So it took the better part of 2017 but he eventually did 



> LOL, looks like Jeff and I were working at the same time. So I guess I will post the pic of us with our goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Now that is two fine looking wood workers and some fine wood wood work! Ken thanks for everything and thanks for running this swap! I think it came out to be more fun then anyone expected. Good job Sir! Too bad we couldn t find two green towels that day, we would have scared everyone! )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm pretty sure those are the 2 studliest fellows on this site Jeff. Well except for Duck… it's hard to compete with a dude on a horse drinking a beer wearing a cowboy hat and staring directly into a solar eclipse. If we had those green capes we would have give him a run for his money though! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

If your recipient has posted their reveal photos, feel free to post a project if you want to. When you post projects, please use the tag *Beer Swap 2017* so we can find all the projects with a single search.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, if any of you recalled my teaser with the skates…










Jeff said he figured it out when he was watching turning videos on YouTube


----------



## DavePolaschek

And here I figured the skates were so you could move side to side along the length of whatever you were turning. Guess that shows what I know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK, More awake now. I have comments other than calling Kenny spoiled. And for the record. Kenny gave a lathe and just plain does stuff for people. A good all around dude. Hence why I sent him so many good extras when I had the chance. So kudos to you and giving that lathe away.

Very nice of you to send the extra beer Duck. That's awesome!

First, Gary. The joinery on the tote is cool having the sides tuck under the tall parts like that, looks cool and the bottle opener is totally cool.

Jeff, that mallet is insane awesome. Definitely cool. I think everyone in every swap going forward should send Kenny a bonus mallet of some sort. He has a unique collection in the making. Jeff, are those brass pins holding everything together or dowels? I gave Kenny's wife a pen…lousy one upper. Grrr… She's making out great in these swaps! The banana bread was a nice touch too. I love banana bread.

The score you guys have laid out on that table is awesome. You both did an amazing job. I don't blame you for throwing in the bird cage awl Kenny, after the haul Jeff brought I'm surprised he didn't leave with your truck. That cherry is awesome too!

We definitely need to keep the reveals on Mondays. This will get me through a Monday at work. So let's get to posting people! Still 5 more to go!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks to be a huge success again I say it again most guys are a very talented and generous bunch of jocks awesome swap items cant hardly wait to see them all :<))


----------



## doubleG469

Ok great reveals! Mine was from Poohbaah and the man did not let me down! Great tote from walnut 


















And the beers so far have been super tasty! I think I have 1 left.










This one here was the bomb, dark and rich flavors. (Some teasers in this pic if you happen to be on a new swap thread.)










Great selections and job on the tote.


----------



## doubleG469

what is going on with the sideway pic posts????


----------



## HokieKen

Phone pics. You have to edit them sometimes or they won't orient right on this site. Here you go:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I see what you did there. Pooh always posts sideways pics so you would post his project sideways. Very clever Gary.

Pooh, excellent job! I assume the metal is aluminum and I love the idea. So simple but looks so cool. I would have never thought to do that. Love it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Gary! That's a really unique tote from Pooh! I can't tell from the pics but it looks like stainless rods holding it together? Very cool design and I like the steel and walnut together.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary that is a nice carrier! Poohbah did a nice job! I really like the design. Very creative


----------



## GR8HUNTER

QUOTE : And the beers so far have been super tasty! I think I have 1 left.

then he took pictures LMAO :<))

UNIQUE LOOKING CARRIER :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> OK, More awake now. I have comments other than calling Kenny spoiled. And for the record. Kenny gave a lathe and just plain does stuff for people. A good all around dude. Hence why I sent him so many good extras when I had the chance. So kudos to you and giving that lathe away.
> 
> Jeff, that mallet is insane awesome. Definitely cool. I think everyone in every swap going forward should send Kenny a bonus mallet of some sort. He has a unique collection in the making. Jeff, are those brass pins holding everything together or dowels? I gave Kenny s wife a pen…lousy one upper. Grrr… She s making out great in these swaps! The banana bread was a nice touch too. I love banana bread.
> 
> The score you guys have laid out on that table is awesome. You both did an amazing job. I don t blame you for throwing in the bird cage awl Kenny, after the haul Jeff brought I m surprised he didn t leave with your truck. That cherry is awesome too!
> 
> - ki7hy


Dave, I have to agree Ken is one awesome dude. I'm honored to call him my friend!. When he invited me to his home I had to return his kindness. Besides, With no postage involved I could put in all those bonus items I have always wanted to.

Here is a story from that day. When the lessons first started I said "I have always wanted to make my own chess set, guess that will be awhile". Then he handed me those tools YOU made and I tried them and said, "wow, I may be able to make that set sooner then I thought". Those carbide turners were so sweet even a rookie like me could tell the difference.


----------



## doubleG469

> QUOTE : And the beers so far have been super tasty! I think I have 1 left.
> 
> then he took pictures LMAO :<))
> 
> UNIQUE LOOKING CARRIER :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


HA, I forgot to take a couple and tried to take pic when I opened them for reveal. I know I missed the Kentucky Bourbon ale and the one with the fist on it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m honored to call him my friend!.
> 
> Here is a story from that day. When the lessons first started I said "I have always wanted to make my own chess set, guess that will be awhile". Then he handed me those tools YOU made and I tried them and said, "wow, I may be able to make that set sooner then I thought". Those carbide turners were so sweet even a rookie like me could tell the difference.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Me as well.

Thanks for the kind words Jeff. I've made a few sets so far and definitely have a lot of the original issues eliminated. Once I made a set for my lathe station the wife was excited because I explained what the benefit was and we spent a date night in the shop where she turned her first bowl. I can't remember if I posted the pic or not so let me find that…Overall, she went from never turning anything ever to turning her first bowl in the same night.

Pretty cool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I forgot to post the pic.










Also Jeff, Woodcraft has this deal right now that worth buying. I think they do this deal once maybe twice a year.

50% off

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/nova-g3-chuck-package


----------



## PoohBaah

I have been Jonesing to get to my lunch break today so I can post. My phone has been vibrating all morning with email updates and I have been stuck in a meeting not being able to answer or look at all the awesomeness.

I received my tote and tasty beer selection from Dave. I believe he used part of every tree in Midwest to build this tote and I think its wonderful. He explained all the woods used and their origins in a lovely letter and also how he was able to use some of the items he received from me in the last swap. Awesome how it all comes full circle.










I was a little scared when I opened the box and there were some loose beers but all made the trip from MN safely.










Also included was this awesome copper bottle opener. This is a beautiful additional piece that has a little holder on the tote.










And he even personalized it with laser engraving, which I am really jealous of. Wish I had the means to etch.










All in all another awesome swap, Thanks Dave


----------



## PoohBaah

> This one here was the bomb, dark and rich flavors. (Some teasers in this pic if you happen to be on a new swap thread.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great selections and job on the tote.
> 
> - doubleG469


The Kalamazoo Stout is one of my favorite beers in the area. The temps are starting to drop here in Indiana and its beginning to be dark beer season.

I hope that you and Duckmilk have your water wings on down there in Texas.


----------



## HokieKen

You guys make me blush ;-) Trust me I haven't done any more for those two fellows than I've gotten in return. I'm proud to call you both friends as well!

And yes, those carbide tools are sweet! I really thought I would use the round one a lot and the diamond one on metal and probably not the square one much at all. I was sooooooo wrong! I use them all and often! There is no way I would have ever got that mug hollowed out to 6" deep without them, that's for sure! And easy to use GOOD GRIEF! No approach angle, no leading, no trailing, no twisting, no skewing. Set it flat on the rest, hold it horizontal and go to work! If you want to learn to turn, see if Dave would be willing to make you a set of those. It will save you $ in the long run I guarantee! Those 3 tools have pretty much replaced at least a dozen others for me. And, you never have to sharpen!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent, and knowing Dave is a complete neander makes it even cooler. Sexy little bottle opener too!

Sweet!! Keep them coming!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sexy little bottle opener too!


Well, I don't do any (real) metal-work, but my cow-orker Jeff knocks those out, and I figured it was cool enough that I had to send one with the tote. And yeah, all hand-tools except for the planer that cow-orker Craig used on the cherry and pine (and tore it up Real Good so he gave me the remnants which made the labels for the tote and the insert to separate the bottles).

Glad you liked it, Pooh!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the kind words Kenny. I've been thinking of selling sets of those much cheaper than the Easy Wood Tools brand and better looking imo. I also enjoy making them knowing they are heavily used.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, that's awesome work Dave. Congrats Pooh! I forgot you had Dave's name in the last swap. Sanding blocks IIRC? If so, I bet they did get a workout on this project 

Dave, tell your cow-orker that opener is supremely cool! As is the use of all the woods in the tote. I hope when you do a project post you'll review what all the woods were?

And DAMMIT! I forgot about the laser! Sorry Jeff :-( I actually drilled the hole in the bottle opener so I could laser a little token and attach it with a chain. Then I forgot all about it! I even took the time to make the image to engrave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn that would have been cool. I have a feeling a token and chain will be in the mail soon.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a feeling you're right. I spent an hour or so on the image. Kinda silly I didn't take the 15 minutes to laser it on a piece of scrap and spray some lacquer over it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I forgot about the laser! Sorry Jeff :-( I actually drilled the hole in the bottle opener so I could laser a little token and attach it with a chain. Then I forgot all about it! I even took the time to make the image to engrave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


OMG! That is awesome!


----------



## HokieKen

My project is up.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...OMG! That is awesome!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'll get it to you buddy. Not sure how I managed to forget it to begin with. I must have made the image right before vacation and by the time I got home forgot about it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Poohbah, that is one nice set you got there. The opener really sets it off, and a carrier attached. Really nice. Look's like Dave done well!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Only 3 more to go. Kind of sad about that because I know what one of them is.

I know we are behind on one that won't make it today so only two more coming today. Even more sad now. Why didn't 100 people sign up for this? Do you all expect me to actually work today instead of look at swap stuff? Crazy


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, if you fellas are sitting there waiting for more reveals, don't :-( Not for a while anyway ;-P

We have 3 left to reveal. Duckmilk said he'll post his later this afternoon but wouldn't have a chance sooner.

ksSlim has spent the better part of the last 2 weeks in the hospital with some heart problems. He has received his package but I'm not sure if he has reveal pics for us or not. If he doesn't post some today, I'll ask his sender to post some for us tomorrow.

Finally, poor Bill (builtinbkyn) is getting his swap package late… again. Slim obviously has pretty much the best excuse in the history of swaps. And to his credit, I tried to let him off the hook several times but he insisted on finishing his project as long as Bill was okay with waiting. Of course Bill was. So Slim is shipping Bill's package to him today. So we'll look forward to him posting when he gets his hands on it in a couple of days.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, great minds…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ah damn, I knew Slim was behind sending for good reason but I didn't think about Slim posting his received project. Damn….so that means unless slim is able to post (don't feel pressured buddy for real) I won't see anything else new today. DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS??

I have to get work done.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Dave. I was thinking the same thing but I changed my mind. I think instead I'll go use some company resources to work on my knife swap project ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No such luck for me. We don't have fun toys around this joint. A decent view from my office though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I posted my project writeup, with the complete list of woods used. Ten of them. Stole Pooh's shot of the opener because I forgot to take a picture of it before shipping it to him. Duh.

Kenny, the cool thing about having a laser is *using* it. Duh!

I also used the picture-frame clamps during one of the glue-ups on the tote I was sending him. They may not have been the right tool for the job, but they worked and I figured it was only fitting. If I get Gary's name in a future swap, I have to carry things around in the beer tote he sent me. ;-)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. Second swap, and still less than a year at this woodworking thing, so it's nice to have people think I'm doing good work. You guys are all "Five stars! Fast shipping! Would buy again!"


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments guys. Second swap, and still less than a year at this woodworking thing, so it s nice to have people think I m doing good work. You guys are all "Five stars! Fast shipping! Would buy again!"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I keep forgetting you're even greener than me at this hobby Dave. That and the fact that you do it all with hand tools makes it even more impressive. You're definitely turning out some great stuff!

And yeah, total bonehead on the laser :-O I'm still wondering how I completely forgot about that. Even after Jeff and I met face-to-face and discussed our projects at length!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I keep forgetting you're even greener than me at this hobby Dave. That and the fact that you do it all with hand tools makes it even more impressive. You're definitely turning out some great stuff!


Well, I do have a circular saw. And a powered miter saw. And a cordless drill. And a big-ass corded drill I used once and broke. But mostly I don't mind working up a sweat doing things like resawing thin boards out of thick ones and if it takes longer, eh, that's what hobbies are for, right? Plus, I've been in two swaps, and I've seen one guy in each swap tangle with a table-saw and lose. I like typing with all ten fingers.

Don't worry about forgetting the laser. Sometimes I think the only reason I remember mine is that I keep having to move it to get to the gallon can of BLO.


----------



## HokieKen

You have to look at it in a positive light Dave. We had 9 participants in this swap. Only 1 finger was damaged by a table saw. That means 98.9% of our collective fingers (and thumbs) were unharmed. I'd say those are pretty good odds!


----------



## HokieKen

> No such luck for me. We don't have fun toys around this joint. A decent view from my office though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


Geeze dude, WTF is all that brown stuff?! Where are the mountains and the grass and all the trees? ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mountains, grass and trees are in fairy tales.

Actually, I sent my kids off to Indiana not long ago and when they came back the first thing they said was "did you know places are so green?". Kind of funny.


----------



## doubleG469

> You have to look at it in a positive light Dave. We had 9 participants in this swap. Only 1 finger was damaged by a table saw. That means 98.9% of our collective fingers (and thumbs) were unharmed. I d say those are pretty good odds!
> 
> - HokieKen


I will say in my defense, I had finished working on the tote for the day and moved on to this…










when I chewed up my finger in the table saw.

I still don't feel my skills are at par with you guys but it was fun participating.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, I'm already #1. Must be a slow day…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, thats an awesome 3D board! Those are time consuming so good job! Your skills are definitely up there so don't underestimate yourself and I would have been very happy with the tote you put together.

As a teaser since my project hasn't been posted yet, I didn't use a table saw even once on my swap project. Still lost two fingers somehow. I'm sure they'll turn up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Everyone go favorite and comment on Dave's we need to get him a top three!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I knew it would get there but that was quick Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I still don t feel my skills are at par with you guys but it was fun participating.
> 
> - doubleG469


I think every one of us feels that way after each of these swaps. You see all the incredible work and think "man, mine doesn't belong in the same thread with the rest of this stuff". At least I know I do. But trust me, you held your own very well Gary. In fact, I'd say yours is definitely one of the "gems"! At least IMO. That Hackberry and bear's head are seriously awesome!


----------



## HokieKen

> I knew it would get there but that was quick Kenny.
> 
> - ki7hy


That's what she said ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I knew it would get there but that was quick Kenny.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> That s what she said ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


And that's why we send your wife gifts,


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of that, I know your wife thinks of us as a bunch of over age juveniles. Well, I started laughing at my phone I think it was yesterday and my wife asked about it so I told her about our flocking convo and I think she mumbled exactly whatever it was your wife mumbled.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow! Take a few hours to move your mom's stuff to her new senior living apartment and miss all the fun. Nice work everyone! Love the stein Kenny. Different for sure and nicely executed.

Came home and there were 53 new posts to go thru. I'll have to go back a re-read some of the posts and look at the brews that were sent.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No orange glitter yet Bill, so you haven't missed everything at least.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...I think she mumbled exactly whatever it was your wife mumbled.
> 
> - ki7hy


I doubt it. Your wife's a Mormon, I'm doubt she uses those words. (I'm kidding, my wife rarely uses those words and probably never directed at anyone but me!)

FWIW, she did mumble something about juveniles when she saw my swap package with Kenny from South Park on it. She used to hate it when I watched that show. I lost interest years ago in it but she still brings it up from time to time when I'm acting like a child )

BUT, she actually raved about how nice and well-mannered Jeff was. I guess she was expecting someone more like me when I told her someone from the Beer Swap was coming over. I'm pretty sure the banana bread would have made it okay even if Jeff had walked in and started throwing glitter everywhere ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Wow! Take a few hours to move your mom s stuff to her new senior living apartment and miss all the fun. Nice work everyone! Love the stein Kenny. Different for sure and nicely executed.
> 
> Came home and there were 53 new posts to go thru. I ll have to go back a re-read some of the posts and look at the brews that were sent.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Welcome home Bill! Lots of good stuff to look over for sure! Yeah, I have to say I do think out of all the steins shown so far, mine is definitely the best! 

Hope the move went okay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I will say in my defense, I had finished working on the tote for the day and moved on to this…


Wasn't pointing any fingers, Gary. I just know that I'm enough of a doofus that I would end up having problems typing for a living if I had a table saw around. And if I'm not going to have that, a lot of the other power tools just don't seem all that interesting, especially when I think about the ginormous dust-collection systems some people have built. Me, I've got a broom and a dust-pan, and once in a while I'll power up the shop-vac.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave I could probably totally do what you do if I had more time. If I could take minimal powered stuff along it would be a lathe and a bandsaw. Everything else I could make do without. Not counting milling logs of course. A circular saw would be handy if I needed plywood stuffs cut down though too.


----------



## doubleG469

Dave no worries, I have uber thick skin and was poking fun at myself for being so stupid when I cut it. And I was being self-deprecating, cause I made a bad ass tote!! LOL Just trying to make you slackers feel better (Just kidding)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dave, I'm going to build a bungee-and-foot-powered lathe one of these days.

I already break down plywood with a panel saw. I'm not quite as fast as I am with a circular saw, but setup and tear-down is quicker, and I've never cut an extension cord in half with a panel saw, either.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave no worries, I have uber thick skin and was poking fun at myself for being so stupid when I cut it. And I was being self-deprecating, cause I made a bad ass tote!! LOL Just trying to make you slackers feel better (Just kidding)
> 
> - doubleG469


Now that's the cocky attitude we love and expect around here. Good on you Gary!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave, I m going to build a bungee-and-foot-powered lathe one of these days.
> 
> I already break down plywood with a panel saw. I m not quite as fast as I am with a circular saw, but setup and tear-down is quicker, and I ve never cut an extension cord in half with a panel saw, either.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It's the foot powered part that sucks there Dave. Plus I change turning speed a lot so I don't know if I would like that. You definitely need to look into the carbide, not sure how to sharpen most HSS lathe tools by hand.

Like I said, I would prefer the circular saw but I don't think it's necessary. I built shop appliances with plywood but don't use it much at all these days. Haven't bought a sheet in over a year at least (I can't remember the last time).

My project list is long though. Big family.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It's the foot powered part that sucks there Dave. Plus I change turning speed a lot so I don't know if I would like that. You definitely need to look into the carbide, not sure how to sharpen most HSS lathe tools by hand.


Well, to change turning speed, you just change how fast you're pushing with your foot. ;-)

As for it sucking, yeah, probably. But I have a desk job, and working up a sweat in the shop is probably good for me. Don't know if it's cheaper than a gym, what with all the money I send Lie-Nielsen, but I know it's a lot more fun!

We'll talk about turning tools soon, I suspect.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My watch says I burn loads of calories in the shop. Especially hand planing. Speaking of. If you mention Lie-Nielson too much I might have to raise prices to compete. 

Actually. My tools are cool for sure but you definitely don't have to get some from me. I do however find turning extremely therapeutic but I don't know if I would feel the same trying to get my foot up to turning something at 900 rpm or more. Since this is strickly a hobby for you Dave I highly recommend turning. It's worth it, even if you have to plug it in. OH! and it's quiet, another reason why I do it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, forget I mentioned them, Dave.

I just got titanium knees last year, and don't have full leg strength back yet, so I figure I'll build the foot-powered one. And if I don't like it, I can always buy one of them plug-in versions.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That could be good physical therapy actually. Interesting. I still think if you had the chance to be around the plug in kind and could hear it in action, you would jump for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are Bill, Dave, and Kenny the only ones who have posted projects so far? I don't want to miss anyone.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll try to get mine up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ll try to get mine up.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


No hurry Jeff, I just didn't want to miss viewing them or commenting on them. I'm hoping for a top three from everyone who posts their projects.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I ll try to get mine up.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


There are pills for that Jeff


----------



## jeffswildwood

Rephrase, uh, my project is posted!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Rephrase, uh, my project is posted!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 Hahahahaha!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave hit top 3. Gary posted as well.

Some sideways of course.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We need to get Bill and Gary into the top 3…EVERY ONE of these should hit top 3 guys. Let's do this!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my Monday night swap treat:










Not only is it a delicious beer but it probably has the coolest label I've ever seen on a beer 










It's a relief not to have to make sure my bottle opener's out of the picture anymore. I almost let that one slip the other day :-/


----------



## jeffswildwood

Glad you like it buddy. Ninja turtle beer!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I love that bottle opener.


----------



## HokieKen

> Glad you like it buddy. Ninja turtle beer!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yep, it's bad-assed!



> I love that bottle opener.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yep, it's bad-assed!


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry for the wait girls. Had to work and then got home had more stuff to do.

I received this awesome gift from Dave (AZ). The package looked suspicious.










Opened it up and found these 




























And this totally Dave piece!





































His stein totally blew me away! Showed a picture to the head brewer and he was impressed.
I'll definitely take it to the brewery sometime and have them pour my beer in it )

Well, then he pm'd me and mentioned all the things included, but wait!, one he mentioned, I had not seen.
Luckily, I still had the box and looked. There in the bottom was this:



















With an Arizona quarter as the opener and a magnet to catch the cap.










Totally awesome Dave. Thank you sir!

Tonight is my first to try one. Had to go with the nude dirty blonds Nimbus - in his stein.










TASTY!!! Again thanks.

This swap was mucho fun!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice set Duck! Dave you really did great on these! The mug is beautiful!


----------



## duckmilk

The cool thing is; he only broke 2 laws with this swap ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow, you scored a nice stein there, Duck. For all his horsing around, that Dave delivers.


----------



## HokieKen

Great package Duck! I love that stein. I know Dave put the glitter in as a sort of joke, but I think it really adds to the piece with that wood. I like everything about it!

I won't lie, Dave and I collaborated a bit on our builds. He told me before he signed up that if he entered he was going to do a stein and a bottle opener instead of a tote… great minds and all ;-)

Anyway, point is after I saw Dave's AZ quarter in his opener, I immediately stole the idea for Jeff's stein 

Duck, we're glad you joined buddy. It's been nice having you around! Thanks again for the cucumber beer!


----------



## duckmilk

Yup, glitter and all!!!

Just tried another one he sent. Brewed with coffee beans and he was worried that I might not like it.
Wonderful, even my wife liked it! I should have saved it for breakfast though.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and I called it! When Dave asked me what I thought of the beers he picked, I told him right away that the one with the naked blond would be Duck's favorite! ;-P


----------



## duckmilk

The cucumber beer was not a problem Kenny since he was custom bottling a couple of the others anyway.

Edit: the naked dirty blonds was great, but I think I like the coffee one is better. Really smooth and flavorful.
Edit 2: would go really great with bacon and eggs!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Duck. I have to agree, most coffee brews are good. The flavor works well in a beer IMO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> The cool thing is; he only broke 2 laws with this swap ;-))
> 
> - duckmilk


I know of one I broke but not even sure if it's a real "law". Not sure about two.

I can't believe the box looks like that and the package still made it in one piece. Wow!!! That was packed tight so I'm surprised you have a handle on that stein.

Thanks for the compliments! Duck, ignore any orange floaters you see. That stuff is hard to clean off of stuff. Super glad to see a beer in it. I tested overnight with water and it went fine. This was a first for me. I learned a lot.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm just glad you are actually using the stein! That alone makes my day. I actually didn't think you would be a fan of the Nimbus but there were like three naked chicks on it so I had to get it. Right? The rest I got based on what I thought you would like for sure.


----------



## duckmilk

Hey, something about naked girls…. Naw, I like blond ales.



> I tested overnight with water and it went fine.
> - ki7hy


I washed it first )


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, is there going to be a link for our projects on this swap so we can view them all?

I won't be able to post a project until later so let me know what tag line I need to use or how to do that. You guys that have been doing these swaps know how, but I have never posted a project to a group site.


----------



## HokieKen

I think Duck was referring to the fact that you defaced US currency Dave as broken law #2 ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, is there going to be a link for our projects on this swap so we can view them all?
> 
> I won t be able to post a project until later so let me know what tag line I need to use or how to do that. You guys that have been doing these swaps know how, but I have never posted a project to a group site.
> 
> - duckmilk


Just add the tag "beer swap 2017" in the tag section of your project Duck. Then when you search for that, all our projects will come up. I'll put a link in the OP tomorrow.

If your recipient doesn't post any pics tonight Duck, go ahead and put a couple here and post your project tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kenny!


----------



## doubleG469

nice score on the stein!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well whadaya know. Aside from horsing around, he actually does some nice woodworking lol Cool stein there Dave! Like the opener too. Good looking brew selection as well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Bill. This is the mug's before picture for all of you on the fence about turning.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's my before:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I love that Kenny. Turning is the bomb diggity, I don't care what anyone else says. It's fun.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang skippy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, turning looks like fun. But my Lee Valley combination plane arrived last night. Gotta play with that a little first.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, turning looks like fun. But my Lee Valley combination plane arrived last night. Gotta play with that a little first.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You probably could have had a good lathe and a set of Dave's tools for what that thing cost you! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, probably could have. And looking into the box this morning, the only blade they sent is the 1/4" that comes with it. I'll probably find a reason to use it anyhow, but maybe I'll actually get a little work done on my knife-swap project rather than just playing with my new toys. I had an idea in the middle of the night Sunday night / Monday morning, and haven't had a chance to see if it'll work or not yet.


----------



## HokieKen

I edited the OP to add a link for all the projects that are tagged *properly* As of now, that's only Me, Jeff, and Dave P. It would be great if the rest of you guys could go back and add the tag "beer swap 2017" to your project posts. Also make sure you separate tags with commas. For example:

*Correct Tags:* beer swap 2017, tote, stein, bottle opener, orange glitter cowboys

*Incorrect Tags:* beer swap 2017 tote stein bottle opener orange glitter cowboys


----------



## HokieKen

Also, if you can, please send me a list of the beers you received in your package including the name of the beer and the brewery. I think we covered soooooo much good ground in this swap that I'm going to do a blog and link all the beers we swapped as well as show the reveal pictures. I thought about doing it here but it's hard enough just to browse the thread for reveal pics and find stuff in the OP!

Finally, let me say THANK YOU to all of you for participating! Initially this concept was just a gleam in Bill's (builtinbkyn) eye  He and I and a few others had fun in the last swap showing the beers we were drinking and discussing craft brews and what kinds of beers we liked etc… Then when Jeff gave us a couple of months off before the knife swap, we figured what the heck.

I honestly thought we'd be lucky to have a half-dozen participants. So not only did the # of people exceed my expectations but the thread participation blew me away! Honestly, I have gotten so I don't even have time to look at new threads that get posted because I spend all my time on the site in swap threads  And that's awesome! This is my "facebook" - from probably one of the last remaining holdouts refusing to have a FB account ;-O

So thanks for taking your time to build something for a fellow LJ, thanks for "hanging out" with us, for ribbing and ridiculing us when we ask for it ), for offering advice and support for us whether we asked for it or not, for having a couple brews with your buddies and for sending them a couple to enjoy in their little corner of this great, big country that's made much smaller by this great, big internet.

Not only did registered participants and thread participation exceed my expectations… but EVERYONE finished and all but 1 shipped on time! And no one dropped! Great work guys. But even better, everyone adhered to the guidelines and spirit in which the swap was intended  I didn't see a single Natty Lite or Milwaukee's Beast in any of the reveal pics ;-P Everyone picked nice craft brews and for those of us who are able, I think most of them were locally sourced. The projects were all AWESOME! Nobody phoned it in on this one and everyone made something I think any of us would have been thrilled to receive in our package.

One of the goals for this swap was that it be pure, 100% fun. I intended for everyone to do a quick, easy beer related project at minimal cost just to add woodwork to the beer swap. Well, I hope it was FUN for everyone. However, I don't really see any quick and dirty projects! I think everyone spent more time than I originally intended (I know I did). But as long as it wasn't stressful and you gained some skills and had a good time, you did it right!

And *FINALLY*, we need to honor our wounded :-( Gary decided his thumb was entirely too pretty so used his table saw to "ugly" it up a little bit. And ksSlim hasn't posted on the thread at all as far as I recall but he's shown some serious LJ grit! He's spent a good portion of the last couple of weeks in the hospital with heart problems but during the time he was home, he was working as hard as he could to get his project finished so he could get it out to Bill! He did ship it yesterday which under the circumstances is pretty darned good!

Don't bow out yet, we still have 2 reveals left to go! I just wanted to get the thread "wrap-up" out of the way


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I love that Kenny. Turning is the bomb diggity, I don't care what anyone else says. It's fun.
> 
> - ki7hy


You and Ken's turning skills are the bomb diggity!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken you did an awesome job on this! Thanks for running the swap. I think everyone had a blast taking part. My hat's off to Dave, cutting his thumb and ksSlim spending all that hospital time and both STILL finishing! Amazing! I look forward to seeing the last two reveals.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I posted my project last night. Some of you have seen it already but I thought I'd put the link. I can't get the project card from my phone.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/335217#comment-4095385

I'll get to Kenny's long post later this morning.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Echoing what's been said - thanks for running the swap Kenny. It was a fun swap and no one had more fun with it than you  Even got that AZ guy to participate when he was, eh, on the fence lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Echoing what s been said - thanks for running the swap Kenny. It was a fun swap and no one had more fun with it than you  Even got that AZ guy to participate when he was, eh, on the fence lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Oh, running this one was a piece of cake. Plus it allowed me to "rig" the name assignments so Jeff and I had each other ;-P And you're right, I had more fun than anybody )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for being the ringleader in this circus, Kenny. Do you want us to send links to the beers we *got* or to the beers we *sent*? I know in my case, it'd be a lot easier on the ones I sent, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for being the ringleader in this circus, Kenny. Do you want us to send links to the beers we *got* or to the beers we *sent*? I know in my case, it d be a lot easier on the ones I sent, but maybe that s just me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well, good point. I was thinking it would be easiest on what we received since we have the beers but, I guess a lot of the swap beers are now extinct  So… how about just what you received for now. I'll put everything into a spreadsheet then ask senders for info on the ones the recipients already disposed of. And send them in e-mail if y'all don't mind. It'll keep the thread a little cleaner and make it easier for me to compile a list.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny, slim really impressed me having the issues he had and still wouldn't drop. That's amazing.

Great job everyone and especially our wild eyed ring leader. Looking forward to the last reveals.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, I fixed my tags. I thought I did commas but guess not.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I'll get them copied sometime today. I got a very sick cat that needs a (return) trip to the vet's office. Anyone that know me knows I really like my cats. Got five actually.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all click on the link in the OP and make sure you favorite and comment on everyone's project posts! So far, there's 6 projects posted and the first 4 have all hit top 3. Y'all get over there and make sure we push Dave (ki7hy) and Gary over the top. They're sitting in queue now ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

This guy was not a member of the beer swap, (wish he was) but had the misfortune of posting his beer tote the same time we wrapped up. Maybe give him a little credit, I did, and it is nice! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/335209


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't realize Gary hadn't made it yet. I've done my part to make sure he hits stardom!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks for pointing that out. I didn t realize Gary hadn t made it yet. I ve done my part to make sure he hits stardom!
> 
> - ki7hy


Boosting yours too Dave, doing what I can!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually doing the math on the top 15 I think Gary will hit it once you guys fall off. Me as well. I'm in second place right now for 8/29 dated ones. So it will happen later today I'm guessing. So I think we are probably safe…no guarantees though. lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, I ll get them copied sometime today. I got a very sick cat that needs a (return) trip to the vet s office. Anyone that know me knows I really like my cats. Got five actually.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 No worries Jeff, I think I remember all of them. Just tend to the cat!



> This guy was not a member of the beer swap, (wish he was) but had the misfortune of posting his beer tote the same time we wrapped up. Maybe give him a little credit, I did, and it is nice! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/335209
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 Thanks Jeff! I completely missed that project and what a beautiful build!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job everyone. Gary is at 4 right now. Let's get him home.


----------



## sras

I commented at the beginning of this that I was tempted - I knew I didn't have the time this year. I've followed along through the entire swap. First time I've done that. I'm hoping we do this again and that by next year I can squeeze in a swap project.

Excellent projects everyone!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks sras and thanks for participating in the top 3 boosts for the swap. I hope to see you in a swap soon!


----------



## HokieKen

> I commented at the beginning of this that I was tempted - I knew I didn t have the time this year. I ve followed along through the entire swap. First time I ve done that. I m hoping we do this again and that by next year I can squeeze in a swap project.
> 
> Excellent projects everyone!
> 
> - sras


Thanks for following Steve. I bet it was painful reading all the drivel from Dave and I just to see the 50 useful posts in the whole thread!

I think we'll try to make this an annual thing. It was nice to have a summer break from our tool swaps and this made a great fill-in project IMO. Not to mention the great beers! Hopefully we'll get it done again next year and you'll have time to join in with us!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, this "small throw something together swap" can't happen more than once a year. It definitely wasn't a break from swaps but it was awesome fun though.


----------



## doubleG469

I will say it has been a blast, and if you haven't signed up for the knife swap… well what are you waiting for?


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, this "small throw something together swap" can t happen more than once a year. It definitely wasn t a break from swaps but it was awesome fun though.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well some of us probably got carried away I guess… actually most of us probably. But, I said at the beginning that a pack of solo cups and some scrapwood coasters would be a good entry and I meant it. Just because we got carried away, doesn't mean we had to. Besides, you and I both did something we've never done before and we're both pretty slow learners…


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd say we all got carried away a little. But it was still fun.

I thought about sending two packages, one with a red solo cup and some wooden coasters, followed a day later by the actual tote, but couldn't bring myself to torture Pooh that way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We ALWAYS get carried away. And that's probably why I join these things.

Great job again fellas. Seriously. You're all stand up guys in my book.

We did learn stuff Kenny. It was a blast hitting you up for opinions or "hey dude I F'ed it up what do you think of this fix?" <- this happened for reals.

Seriously an awesome time.


----------



## PoohBaah

> I d say we all got carried away a little. But it was still fun.
> 
> I thought about sending two packages, one with a red solo cup and some wooden coasters, followed a day later by the actual tote, but couldn t bring myself to torture Pooh that way.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That would have been great! I would have been impressed.

After seeing all the totes I know one area I need to improve on….. my photography. You all take some amazing pictures of your projects and I need to start doing a better job of that during and after the build.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pooh, lets just start with pics that are oriented the right way. From there let's get them better.  Kidding buddy.


----------



## PoohBaah

Hey if they are nice looking then sideways would be ok. And everythign is a little sideways here in Indiana anyways.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yours are as good as mine. Jeff has an in house photographer. So we can't compare those. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

HA!

I do want some detail on that tote Pooh so I hope you'll be writing up a project post! I love the design with the bars.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Me too Pooh. The wife like the see through element. Kenny thinks it's steel, I think it's aluminum. So?


> ?


----------



## HokieKen

Sadly, I have a light booth, lights, a tripod and DSLR. I have used it once to photograph some jewelry for a friend and not since. I should really use it for my projects. It just seems like so much trouble when it's actually time to pull it all out…


----------



## doubleG469

Oh I can tell you first hand Pooh's is awesome. The wife absolutely loves it, as a matter of fact i was going to put my beer in it for the May/Mc fight and my wife was like uh no that's mine… oh well.. if momma aint happy aint nobody happy.


----------



## PoohBaah

It is 3/16" stainless steel. I was thinking that it kinda adds a post modern spin to it. I just like the contrast against the walnut.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm sitting here waiting for Duck to post what he made since Slim probably won't be able to and I got to thinking; Ducks probably still in bed pampering a hangover. I think he drank everything I sent him last night. Lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I'm sitting here waiting for Duck to post what he made since Slim probably won't be able to and I got to thinking; Ducks probably still in bed pampering a hangover. I think he drank everything I sent him last night. Lol
> 
> - ki7hy


He did seem like he was really enjoying it


----------



## duckmilk

Getting started on it mow Dave. Give me a few minutes to get my pictures located and in order.


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm sitting here waiting for Duck to post what he made since Slim probably won't be able to and I got to thinking; Ducks probably still in bed pampering a hangover. I think he drank everything I sent him last night. Lol
> 
> - ki7hy


Ha. Duck's too tough for hangovers. He just drops an aspirin and a bottle of Texas Pete and he's ready to ride!

I did give him the go-ahead to post his pics though since I doubt Slim will be posting any. So we should see them soon. I can't wait to see what he did with my leather thong!


----------



## HokieKen

Gary hit top 3  Dave's just gotta climb over Bill and Jeff and he's there. Now, we just need to get Pooh up there and then Duck when he posts his and we'll hit 100% of the swap posts in the top 3! I'm fairly certain that would be the first time for that.


----------



## duckmilk

I started by gluing up some blanks of walnut and then took them to LJ buddy Putty's house since he has a lathe.










We had an interesting time getting them turned since he had not hollowed anything before.
Here's Putty:










Here's me in my first turning experience:




























Went to see my son who builds guitars and he had some scrap box elder burl that we used to make wooden handles for a stainless bottle opener:



















Stopped by a local saddle maker and borrowed his stamps to stamp some leather:










Finished products:



















The beer from a brewery owned by the same people I work for:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ha. Duck s too tough for hangovers. He just drops an aspirin and a bottle of Texas Pete and he s ready to ride!
> 
> - HokieKen


True, I heard a story once where Duck drank Chuck Norris under the table then he drove him home, went back to the bar and drank some more.

Sweet! We just need Pooh and Duck. I think I'll hit it fine the way it is.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well damn! That's awesome. Is that a coozy or a cup Duck? Seriously that is fantastic! Great grain too! It's also awesome you got to do this with your son!


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap Duck! You friggin' sand-bagger! Here I was worried at one point that Duck was having a hard time with his project!

Seriously buddy, *I LOVE IT*. The Walnut is gorgeous and you can't see the glue line at all in the finished piece. Finish highlights the grain and enhances the color well and the leather work is just an Awesome personal touch. I also love the bottle opener with the (Birds-Eye Maple ?) scales.

Excellent work on the design and pulling it off! Did you scrap one of the blanks or did you make yourself one too. And,


> Is that a coozy or a cup Duck?
> 
> - ki7hy


Looks like a Coozy but maybe not… I know that's your boy helping you with the opener but who's the guy in the first picture on the lathe?

Great work Duck, I'm sure Slim's tickled with this stuff! The beers are great too. Awesome that you have such a cool brewery so close to you. If their other beers are as good as the cucumber one, I hope they expand in the future and have distribution over here on the coast!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I hit top 3, so Pooh and Duck now. Duck, make sure you post a project.

Also Duck, how did drinking from the mug go? I think the next one will have a wider mouth but it seemed like it was doable. It didn't fall apart right? No orange stripper glitter on the stache?

FYI, I harvested that glitter legitimately from a strip club. Took me hours and hundreds of dollars. Was a lot of "hard" work.


----------



## HokieKen

Never mind, I see now that that's Putty


----------



## duckmilk

The post got all screwed up and out of order and I had to edit it. That is a koozie Dave with some neoprene around the upper inside to keep the beer from rattling around.

These two were not being bottled, so I printed some images from the website and applied them to the bottles.
Belgian Saison and Milk Stout










And this one you have seen that I sent to Kenny:
Cucumber Saison


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, the opener was made from box elder burl.

Man my post got screwed up. Somehow I hit a button that scrambled everything and deleted a couple of pictures.
Had to scramble to straighten it out.

Drinking from the stein was a little tight, but I think if you had the lid open up a little more, it would be easier.
I still used it though )


----------



## HokieKen

Top 5 projects are all swap items right now  We'll get Pooh and Duck in easily I'm sure. And I'm pretty sure Slim won't post one. So we'll call that 100% ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

> Ha. Duck s too tough for hangovers. He just drops an aspirin and a bottle of Texas Pete and he s ready to ride!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> True, I heard a story once where Duck drank Chuck Norris under the table then he drove him home, went back to the bar and drank some more.
> 
> Sweet! We just need Pooh and Duck. I think I ll hit it fine the way it is.
> 
> - ki7hy


No it went, Chuck Norris, Steven Segal and Jean Claude Van Damit this name is too long, went into a bar, Duck drank them under the table and drove them home. Then went to the shop and turned out that awesome mug and opener.


----------



## HokieKen

How much of the turning did you do Duck? I see you sanding there but did Putty let you touch his tools or did he just do it? Just curious how you liked it and if you've got the "bug" now. ;-P I know you mentioned trying to get one up and running…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It sounds like Duck let everyone do the work as he stood around drinking beer out of the stein I made. EXCELLENT strategy buddy!

Congrats to Gary for his first top 3!!!


----------



## duckmilk

You're pretty much dead on there Dave ;-) Naw, Putty let me do some of the outside shaping, but he did a lot since I had zero experience. He did all of the hollowing because he had never done that before and wasn't sure how things would turn out.

My son and I both contributed equally to the openers because I let him keep one.

Project is up:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/335305


----------



## builtinbkyn

Duck I really love the mug - especially the leather wrap with the LJs swap and date. Oh and that mongo sized opener is definitely cool. Could probably use it for self-protection lol

Hope your kitty is doing OK. Man I get attached too and it's tough when things aren't going well for them.


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## KelleyCrafts

> - duckmilk


That's awesome buddy. And even one of the beers I sent in it!!

How's the stein drinking from it? I want to know if it's awkward or not with the lid like it is. You're my test subject.


----------



## Lazyman

Some great "shop tools" in this swap and some yummy brews as well. Sorry I couldn't participate but it was fun following along. Not sure how you guys get anything done in the shop with as much time as you spend chatting on this thread (and drinking beer).


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah just realized your item was a koozie Duck. My bad. Man I better not try to do too more many things at the same time while I'm browsing LJs or I'll end up buying the wrong house in the wrong state lol


----------



## doubleG469

> Some great "shop tools" in this swap and some yummy brews as well. Sorry I couldn t participate but it was fun following along. Not sure how you guys get anything done in the shop with as much time as you spend chatting on this thread (and drinking beer).
> 
> - Lazyman


Duh we chat during work and work during shop time…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Darned tasty after mowing the lawn!


----------



## duckmilk

> Ah just realized your item was a koozie Duck. My bad. Man I better not try to do too more many things at the same time while I m browsing LJs or I ll end up buying the wrong house in the wrong state lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


If you do, just make sure the accidental house is in TX. This state is booming with craft brewerys since they finally opened it up a few years ago. Yeah the koozie has a hole in the bottom for condensation. I suppose you could put a cork in there though.

Dave, I almost bought some of that Alamo the other day. Now I'll have to try it for sure


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's a good 'un, Duck. Thanks to Gary for sending it my way. No doubt there are other beers down there I'll have to try some day. So far, the only bit of Texas I've been to is the corner that US 54 cuts across, through Dalhart. Going to have to get down to see the rest of the state some time. I hear there's a little bit of it I haven't seen.


----------



## jeffswildwood

One last pic, one last swap beer. Thanks Ken. This one is not just dark, it's midnight! Awesome!


----------



## HokieKen

Well here's to you too Jeff! A Yazoo Hefeweizen out of Nashville


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So cool seeing the mugs being used. Duck still didn't say if it sucked drinking out of the shape I made or not but I'm just mainly happy to see them used. Good deal!

I actually think I've had that beer Kenny. Label looks really familiar unless I'm smoking crack or something.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So cool seeing the mugs being used. Duck still didn't say if it sucked drinking out of the shape I made or not but I'm just mainly happy to see them used. Good deal!
> - ki7hy


I can definitely say THIS mug will be used. Actually, it's something I have always wanted. )


----------



## HokieKen

> So cool seeing the mugs being used. Duck still didn't say if it sucked drinking out of the shape I made or not but I'm just mainly happy to see them used. Good deal!
> 
> I actually think I've had that beer Kenny. Label looks really familiar unless I'm smoking crack or something.
> 
> - ki7hy


I remember reading somewhere that Duck said he'd like for the lid to open a bit wider but other than that he likes it. It was today but I don't recall if it was in this thread or in your project post.

That beer is brewed in TN by Yazoo brewing. The label says it won best craft Hefe or something like that at the American beer festival in 2004. So it's been around a while. Good possibility it's made it's way west in the last 13 years. It's a nice one for sure. I want to say banana undertones. Not very strong but quite pleasant. I'm not crazy about the aftertaste though. It's like I just had some sweet tarts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny. I must have missed that and that's exactly what I suspected would be the case. The opening needs to be bigger which would easy that problem just enough I think.

I can't remember if I liked the beer but I really recognize the label. Once you said banana I think I remember I didn't like it much. My wife drinks Dr Pepper which just makes me more thirsty after drinking it. I think that beer is the same way.

Glad to hear you'll use it Jeff. I think Kenny's mouth is larger on his mug but the hinge angles dont look like his goes back further. So I think that's the key. Still awesome seeing beer in both of them yesterday and today.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure the mouth is bigger on the one I made but I think it's that my hinge piece is longer. That was one of the nice things about working together. You hit that snag before I got that far so I knew to watch out for it . I think our angles are about the same, mine just swings the lid in a larger arc to get there.


----------



## HokieKen

And yes Jeff, I'm glad your putting it to use! I never intended it to be a dust catcher ;-P. I thought you'd like the Raven's Roost. Way too dark for my taste so I figured it would be in your wheelhouse!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woohoo! Duck just made the top 3 with his koozie!


----------



## HokieKen

So that's 100% of the swap projects to make top 3. That's damned impressive guys!


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Dave, I posted that in your project post, I think. The opening is fine, but I let my wife have a taste of the coffee beer, which she really liked, and she also thought the lid should open a little wider. Don't get me wrong, it works as is, but you have to be a little cautious. I love it and will continue to use it, and will never hock it, no matter how much I need the money  Thanks buddy. You did an amazing job, and that glitter is the special touch!

Wow! all top 3's? That is amazing!

I used to help a friend of mine make rodeo chaps and belts, so leather work is something I like. And, I think leather and wood complement each other very well.


----------



## doubleG469

> I hear there s a little bit of it I haven t seen.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Just a little bit, and glad you are liking them. with getting the mead and brew guy I was a little under the gun to pick some good uns…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny and Duck. I didn't drink from it before I sent it but simulated it a little and thought it might be an issue so I was super curious. I'm glad you're wife tested it too because you and I could just be fat heads. Definitely was curious. Next one will be wider. Kenny you might be right on the arc. I was looking again and that's probably the deal there.

Glad you like it Duck. That makes me a happy dude.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> getting the mead and brew guy I was a little under the gun to pick some good uns…


Remember that I drink Mike's Hard Lemonade, too. And my summertime go-to beer this summer is Hamm's.


----------



## doubleG469

That I forgot and negates any worries i previously had… HA


----------



## HokieKen

If you could have found some Zima, you would have made Dave's year Gary!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ all beer swap jocks ….TOP 3 for all ….VERY IMPRESSIVE :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Bill please add the tag "beer swap 2017" to your project. Yours is the only one not showing up in the search link I put in the OP.


----------



## HokieKen

I added a recap of the reveal photos to the OP so anyone who just wants to see the goods won't have to comb the thread.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Bill please add the tag "beer swap 2017" to your project. Yours is the only one not showing up in the search link I put in the OP.
> 
> - HokieKen


K


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I added a recap of the reveal photos to the OP so anyone who just wants to see the goods won t have to comb the thread.
> 
> - HokieKen


Your mug isn't up there. You posted Jeff's pic twice. FYI


----------



## HokieKen

Duh. Fixed it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think it would be a little weird to have a Texan give me a Zima. Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## duckmilk

What's a Zima?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> What s a Zima?
> 
> - duckmilk


You really don't want to know, but you usually find someone wearing a skirt that will know the answer lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, it's another name for sprite with a little alcohol in it. You have to have boobs to drink it and want to play with some in order to buy it.


----------



## HokieKen

> What s a Zima?
> 
> - duckmilk


Zima was like beer for 17 year old girls Duck. Oh and Dave, Dave and 17 year old girls. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Yep, it's another name for sprite with a little alcohol in it. You have to have boobs to drink it and want to play with some in order to buy it.
> 
> - ki7hy


Very true. I bought A LOT of it too ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How did I get put in this mix?


----------



## HokieKen

> How did I get put in this mix?
> 
> - ki7hy


Sorry, other Dave. The one who likes Mike's Hard Lemonade. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Which, I believe Mike's Hard Lemonade is pretty much just Zima with some alcohol in it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How did I get put in this mix?


They're profiling you because of your use of glitter, Dave. ;-P

Zima was beer with all the flavor stripped out and some lemon added. But not very much. Very refreshing!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> It's a brew with lemon added. But not very much. Very refreshing!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


There. I fixed it. It's called ice tea


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's like putting fruit in your beer, but they did it at the factory, Bill. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> They re profiling you because of your use of glitter, Dave. ;-P
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No Dave, me putting glitter in projects is like Chuck Norris wearing a pink shirt. It only gives the perceived lowered manliness to not overwhelm the current audience.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep. Chuck can stop a thread cold. Speaking of a chick and people as tough as him. Did Slims package arrive Bill? One more reveal left.


----------



## duckmilk

That was my question also Dave. Has it arrived yet Bill?


----------



## builtinbkyn

It's scheduled to arrive 9/1. You all can wait lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Was just curious.


----------



## duckmilk

WooHoo! just in time for the weekend!


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, you requested a list of all the beers we received so you could make a list, or something? I just finished taking pictures of all that Dave sent me, and will post a list with pics if you still want that.

Oh, wait, I see you have already done that. Cool!


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, never mind it Duck. After looking throught the projects and reveals, I think we have them pretty well pictured. I lost my motivation once I got to thinking about it.

HOWEVER, maybe eveyone could post their favorite beer they recieved so the rest of us will know a few to keep our eyes open for. If y'all post a recommendation or 2 from your swap booty, I'll aggregate 'em in the OP for easy access.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ha. Duck s too tough for hangovers. He just drops an aspirin and a bottle of Texas Pete and he s ready to ride!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> True, I heard a story once where Duck drank Chuck Norris under the table then he drove him home, went back to the bar and drank some more.
> 
> Sweet! We just need Pooh and Duck. I think I ll hit it fine the way it is.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> No it went, Chuck Norris, Steven Segal and Jean Claude Van Damit this name is too long, went into a bar, Duck drank them under the table and drove them home. Then went to the shop and turned out that awesome mug and opener.
> 
> - doubleG469


I resemble those remarks.
Naw, so far I have only had two of the ones Dave sent me. I'm gonna space these things out.

This one is from Williams AZ, wheat beer and mighty tasty, the wife got one sip and also liked it.










Drinking it from my experimental koozie.










I think the dogs have gotten into my stash somehow.


----------



## HokieKen

What's that bottle with the naked chick for there Duck? Bet you did't let the wife taste that one! ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

OK, this one next from Flagstaff. Ten minute spacing is OK isn't it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Absolutely loving the Koozy duck. Looks super clean and nice. I was curious on the Grand Canyon beer, looked like tourists on the can so I was hesitant. Wish it was some bad ass western cowboy with a six shooter or something. I hadn't tried that one before but looked like a good wheat beer to me and I really wanted to stretch all over the state. So I picked one from each brewery in each part of the state.

I couldn't leave out the Grand Canyon since we have two nicknames here and one is the Grand Canyon state. The other is the copper state if you're all curious.

The naked chick one is the Nimbus Kenny. He drank that one first night, probably didn't even let it cool in the fridge first!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have one more to try before I make a decision on what my favorite one or two is. I'll drink that tonight and let you know. I didn't save the can for the coriander one so I might have to look it up but so far that's a solid second place. Hoegaarden has a good lead though.


----------



## duckmilk

Correct, the nimbus is called dirty blonde ale, hence the nudes on it. It was good, but my 2 favorites so far are the Koffee kolsch ale from Tempe and the Grand Canyon wheat from Williams. The Knotty pine pale ale was a little too bitter for me although drinkable. I think there was a little too much pine resin in it 

I'll try the other two later.


----------



## DavePolaschek

One of the 'spares' of the flavors I sent to Pooh. I'm pretty happy with this after working up a sweat in the shop and successfully not epoxying myself to anything.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I have one beer left to go from my swap stash so this isn't final but…

I have to say my favorite so far is the Voodoo Ranger IPA from New Belgium. Funny thing, that was already one of my favorite beers and the only one that Jeff gave me that I have had before.

For any IPA lovers out there, the Hopsecutioner from Terrapin Beer Company is highly recommended if you like a "fruity" undertone to your beer. And the Cutaway from Tennessee Brew Works is highly recommended for those of you who like a more "earthy" beer. Both are great IPAs.

The other 2 I've drank, Hoppyum IPA from Foothills Brewing and Hefeweizen from Yazoo Brewing were both good but neither were something I'm likely to buy again.

I still have the Green Man IPA which is new to me so I'll report in on that later.

And, I give the Cucumber Saison from Whistlepost Brewing that Duck sent me 2 really big thumbs up! Very unique and just downright good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Has it arrived, Bill? Are we there yet?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Has it arrived, Bill? Are we there yet?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well I just got home, but sadly, not yet. We usually get deliveries between 5 and 8pm. I'll keep ya's posted lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm happy to say that Slim's swap item arrived safe and sound. Not only did he do a wonderful job on the tote with an onboard opener, the packing was practically bulletproof. Beautiful job on both and a nice selection of Kansas brews loaded in the tote! That box would have made it to China with no problems.

Some pics 



















Three bottles of Aero Planes Dove Runner Red Wheat and a can each of Wichita Brewing 5:02 Amber, Wichita Brewing Valley View Vanilla Porter and Tallgrass Brewing Buffalo Sweat (maybe I'll leave this one 'till last lol)

Nice job all the way around Slim and thanks. Hope you're doing well with no issues moving forward.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow! Great selection. If I liked porters that vanilla would sound awesome to me. I agree on the one you'll save for last. Sounds the best to me.

Excellent Slim!! You sure are a trooper buddy. Amazing. Great swap fellas and Kenny, you're the bomb brother.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Slim! Not only is Slim the first to complete a swap in the middle of a string of heart attacks. He also completed it without ever making a single post in the thread. I'm pretty sure Slim trained Chuck Norris!

Seriously, thanks for seeing it through Slim. We hope to see you in more swaps but mostly hppe to see you healthy for many years to come buddy.

Bill, thanks for your patience brother! That's 2-for-2 in swaps where your package was late :-/. I'm glad Slim came through with a noce tote and some good-sounding brews for ya!

And with that fellas, it's a wrap. I'm thrilled with everything about how this came together so easily with so many awesome projects and good beers! Thanks gents. Go to the fridge and grab a beer on me! (Not you Duck, you've had enough!)

I guess it's fitting that I'm bidding adieu to my final swap beer while looking at the final reveal. Great timing Bill . Gotta say, Jeff hit 1,000 on this one. Not a brew in the tote that I didn't enjoy ) Thanks buddy.

Here's to y'all:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Slim! And nice job by our ringmaster, Kenny. He only moonlights as a clown, apparently. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I still have one Hoegaarden left. This is my last new beer though. Really good.

Cheers. Thanks all!


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmm that looks like some sweet action Dave!


----------



## duckmilk

Well done Slim! I had faith in ya' brudder!


> Thanks gents. Go to the fridge and grab a beer on me! (Not you Duck, you ve had enough!)
> 
> - HokieKen


Not so fast Kenny.

I had this one last night from Dave.










Arizona Trail Ale, made in Cottonwood and Pine AZ. The neatest thing about this one is 5% of the proceeds go to benefit the Arizona Trail Assoc. Was a little bitter, but not too much. I drank it (that's not saying much, I know

After the final reveal, I opened this one I had been saving for last.



















It's a hefeweizin made in Sedona. I spent some time in Germany, and the hefeweizens were some of my favorites. This one does not disappoint!

A final group shot.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, I meant to include the stein in the picture, but forgot in the excitement of the moment.










Thanks so much Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

It's funny how most of our beer shots are in the shop. Like our wives won't let us in the house with it …

Seems like everyone has enjoyed their brews )


----------



## duckmilk

She walked in the shop just now and I "let" her have a sip. She was more concerned about what we were going to eat for supper than the beer. "Can't you get off the computer?"

Actually, I think shop pictures are a better setting for the swap items and beers.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree Duck. When I have a beer, it's usually in the shop or outside 'cause those are the places I spend "me time". When it's "we time" I don't usually have a beer 'cause she doesn't drink other than a rare glass of wine. I also don't drink in front of the grandkids or even my son for that matter. So that's why my beer pics are usually in the shop ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Last of my beers, i thought i would wait and be the last one with a beer I was hesitant to drink. Yes that says vanilla hazelnut black ale….










And by God it is delicious!

Says at the top "comforting the disturbed" and now y


----------



## HokieKen

And by God, Gary's using a mug! Looks like the swap was fun AND educational ;-P

Now if we can just work on his picture orientation…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I go to bed early and miss all the fun! Slims tote is awesome. He did a super job even with all the adversity. I wish him the best, tough man with wood working in his heart! Ken, glad you liked all the beers, and thanks for doing this swap! I think we all had a blast, cuttin' wood and drinking beer!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Agreed Jeff. Slim hope you're doing better buddy!

Had this one with moo shoo pork I made tonight. It has a nice toasty flavor that complemented the hoisin sauce.


----------



## HokieKen

That's one pretty red beer Bill!


----------



## PoohBaah

My best friend got married last night and the bride's brother is the executive chef at Corndance which is attached to the brewery Evil Czech. The head brewer actually crafted a one off pilsner for the wedding. It was delightful…. from what I remember.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> It was delightful…. *from what I remember*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


LOL well that explains Sideways PoohBaah


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s one pretty red beer Bill!
> 
> - HokieKen


The color may be a little off in the pic, but it was named appropriately


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My best friend got married last night and the bride s brother is the executive chef at Corndance which is attached to the brewery Evil Czech. The head brewer actually crafted a one off pilsner for the wedding. It was delightful…. from what I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good time was had by all! (Whats the green bucket for) ;-)
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Looks like a good time was had by all! (Whats the green bucket for) ;-)
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 LOL Maybe we don't want to know :O


----------



## duckmilk

He must have been laying down for that pic, or hanging upside down. It's sideways the opposite direction.


----------



## HokieKen

Hokies football is back! Woo Hoo and Hokie-Hi!

Having an Elysian Super Fuzz Blood Orange Pale Ale and it is delicious! Like an orange Julius with alcohol


----------



## builtinbkyn

What's an orange Julius? :O Oh I thought you didn't like fruity beer too


----------



## HokieKen

What's an orange julius???? You poor poor fellow :-( It's like a semi-frozen orange juice smoothie. Google it and find one near you as soon as you possibly can!

And you got me :-/ Normally if there's a fruity flavor, I like it in the background. This is brewed with the blood oranges though. So you still can't say I put fruit in it! ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man you drink smoothies? And from Dairy Queen no less? What's next? Yoga sessions on pink mats?


----------



## HokieKen

If it tastes like an Orange Julius, I'll eat the pink mat


----------



## builtinbkyn

There's an ice cream parlor down the street from me called Ample Hills. They make some pretty awesome ice cream in an abundant of unusual flavors and combinations. Been there maybe 4 years now. It made "One of Oprah's Favorite Things" list, which you could probably get a loan approval for a Lamborghini based on being on that list. The line is never ending and I never get to have any because of it. Well I had it once or twice. Went when it was raining. :O No DQs near me unfortunately.


----------



## HokieKen

Get one when you can Bill. You'll thank me! And it's not really a smoothie, it's kinda between a smoothie and a milkshake. It's just awesome in a cup 

I've moved on to a Float Your Boat Saison


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Get one when you can Bill. You ll thank me! And it s not really a smoothie, it s kinda between a smoothie and a milkshake. It s just awesome in a cup
> 
> I ve moved on to a Float Your Boat Saison
> 
> - HokieKen


That float your boat was a really good beer. You sent one in the swap and it was the first I tried. Very nice Very smooth!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I ve moved on to a Float Your Boat Saison
> 
> - HokieKen


That one was tasty Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I got you that one because I like it so well. It was a new brew his summer but it's become a favorite of mine.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess I'm old school this evening. Watching "Barn wood builders" and drinking a…...dare I say it here…...a 25oz….....bud. :-()


----------



## HokieKen

That's right, Bill got one of those too. I'll have to tell the guys at Parkway that it's a hit to the north and to the south ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Never cared for Bud myself but drink whatcha like buddy!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure I can let you off the hook for not watching the Hokies game though!


----------



## doubleG469

> And by God, Gary s using a mug! Looks like the swap was fun AND educational ;-P
> 
> Now if we can just work on his picture orientation…
> 
> - HokieKen


I got pooh in the swap and his orientation dyslexia transferred to me… I can't figure out WTF is going on with it.


----------



## doubleG469

> I guess I m old school this evening. Watching "Barn wood builders" and drinking a…...dare I say it here…...a 25oz….....bud. :-()
> 
> - jeffswildwood


wait is that back on? I have it set to DVR but getting nothing on it.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have given up on worrying about picture orientation. I feel it is my signature now. I mean would you even know it was me if the picture was the the right direction.


----------



## duckmilk

Gary, there are a bunch of episodes airing on DIY starting at 10:00am Thursday.

I wouldn't change a thing Pooh.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Another Wichita offering from Slim. Valley View Vanilla Porter. Dark and mysterious and perfect for my cranberry turkey burger and salad.










Ah I crushed the can soon as it was poured. So no pic. Force of habit lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks awesome Bill! I do like the darks!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure the only possible pairing for a cranberry turkey burger is Zima. WTF is a "cranberry turkey" and who the hell thought it would make a good burger?

;-))


----------



## HokieKen

It's just such a great name, I can't have one without posting it…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I m pretty sure the only possible pairing for a cranberry turkey burger is Zima. WTF is a "cranberry turkey" and who the hell thought it would make a good burger?
> 
> ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


It's a turkey burger with cranberry sauce. Not difficult to figure that one out lol

Trying Hello Fresh. Won't have time to do any food shopping over then next few weeks so thought I'd get some food to cook vs ordering every day. It was one of their recipes. I don't normally eat turkey burgers. I like beef


----------



## HokieKen

Cranberry sauce and Turkey… okay I can see it… I guess. Never liked Turkey burger though.

But the important issue is… How was the vanilla stout?


----------



## PoohBaah

This is the last one I have to try and man it is the best of the three. There is a little extra dank in this IPA and it's tasty.










Great work Dave. I am drinking it up with some beef and noodles tonight. My neighbor brought me some duck eggs so I had to make noodles with them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Great work Dave.


Cool! I win my bet with myself that you'd like the Dankbot best. It was too "dank" for both me & my sweetie.

Cheers!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dank never connoted anything good. Can't imagine dank taste good either. lol


----------



## duckmilk

> This is the last one I have to try and man it is the best of the three. There is a little extra dank in this IPA and it s tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Dave. I am drinking it up with some beef and noodles tonight. My neighbor brought me some duck eggs so I had to make noodles with them.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Murderer! What do you have against ducks anyhow?



> I wouldn t change a thing Pooh.
> 
> - duckmilk


OK, I take that back. Wish I had a recliner to look at your pics lol 

What the heck is dank?


----------



## builtinbkyn

It ain't something good Duck lol

*dank*
daNGk/Submit
~adjective
disagreeably damp, musty, and typically cold.
synonyms: damp, musty, chilly, clammy, moist, wet, unaired, humid
"the dank basement"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dank = Arizona Polish


----------



## DavePolaschek

In the case of beer (or dank-bud, which is the term I heard first, back when Nancy Reagan was busy telling me to just say no), think grassy, or green and musty. Usually with beers it means late late late hops (or dry-hopping the wort), and plenty of them.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...(or dank-bud, which is the term I heard first, back when Nancy Reagan was busy telling me to just say no)...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


aka "skunk-bud"


----------



## DavePolaschek

Which, as I recall, was thought to be a pretty darn okay thing at the time.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess so… I know it costed more than the regular stuff!


----------



## HokieKen

I know it's not really fall but it feels like it and the fall flavor packs are out and football's on TV so…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I know it s not really fall but it feels like it and the fall flavor packs are out and football s on TV so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Go Panthers! Go Steelers! Go Pirates! Go Rangers! LOL

Yeah it feels like Fall, but next week it will probably be 90. Crazy weather.

So today my shop got a little emptier. Ridgid jointer - gone! Grizzly GO555 bandsaw - gone! Oh and unfortunately Kenny, the mortiser is also gone. There's a new LJ that has the jointer and mortiser. Well he is supposed to sign up. Said he's been looking in on LJs for a while and is just outfitting his new home shop. The bandsaw is going on vacation in the Caribbean lol The guy that picked it up is sending it to someone there. All I have left from my CL listings is the Jet 15" planer. I'm asking $850, but for an LJ I'd certainly give them a better deal. Anyone think the price is too high for a used $2k machine? I know the 220 seems to be an issue for some.


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like a mucho fair price to me Bill. Congrats on moving stuff so quick! You know you'll need it tomorrow right? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

OMG, this is sooooooooo good!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Just finished a bison steak with the last Dove Runner Slim sent. Only one brew left from Wichita  Buffalo Sweat. Now that should be interesting lol










Oh sorry. The bison steak went well before I thought of taking a pic lol

Having my last Monday Night Football party I'll have in New York, for the guys this coming week. Picked up ostrich steaks. I wonder how that's gonna go over lol


----------



## HokieKen

Never had Ostrich but I do like Bison!


----------



## builtinbkyn

I guess I'll have to visit this place soon 





View on YouTube


----------



## duckmilk

That was interesting Bill.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yeah looks pretty interesting Duck. Guess it would be fun to get a taste of a wide variety of brews without having to keep asking the bartender to pour them.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty cool Bill. It would be nice to get as much or as little as you wanted without waiting for the bartender.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Haha, like that one girl hoarding about 15 glasses.


----------

